# Eberron: The Chaos Effect    Complete once more   Happy Thanksgiving Everyone



## megamania (May 8, 2005)

I wish to announce a new Eberron Play By Post game opening.

EBERRON: THE CHAOS EFFECT

I will run a PbP Eberron game on EN World.  The quick of it is you as a group are hired by a group of investors with ties to Morgrave University and other large businesses to locate a legendary artifact.  The magical ring is believed to be able to negate any magic, psionics or supernatural powers directed at the wearer.  It will be a highly sought after item.

Expect lots of action, travel and intrigue.


THE PbP RULES

I will update late every Wednesday and Sunday (or the day after).

In roleplaying, ask and do whatever you want.  I will try my best to organize turns as I can.  I understand some can reply daily and others only twice a week.

During COMBAT I will ask for a quick line or two what your intensions are then the THREE turns you will use.  The reason I ask for intensions is in case of unexpected results.  Intensions should also list when you want to use ACTION POINTS  (ex… I roll a natural 1   or under a 5)

Level: 5

Races: Any within allowed books.  Keep in mind, this will involve travel and intrigue.  Humans blend in everywhere and the common races fit in most everywhere.  Some races  can draw unwanted attention or make the group easier to track.

Books allowed:  Core 1-3, Any Eberron book, any Complete book.  For other recources, please ask me first.  I am very flexible but not easy.

Classes:  Players Book and Complete books

Prestige Classes: 99.99 of them.  No Hurlers

WHAT I EXPECT FROM PLAYERS

The first six to complete the following are the players

Enter a COMPLETE character sheet / stats of the character , their possessions, and spells.  I want some background also.  This takes place about four years after the war.  Were you in it?  Whose side?  What good things did you do?  What things do you hope not to remember.
KEEP IN MIND-  If you are using info about another character I don’t think you should know I’ll call .

Give a good description of character, attire and the such.  I have been known to do drawings of my adventures.

Try to keep with the story.  I know no one can check on this everyday but I hope you let me know if you can’t .  I’ll give plenty of warnings if you are skipping giving actions and are near to becoming an NPC (acceptable lose)



WHAT TO EXPECT FROM THE STORY

The CHAOS Effect will begin in Sharn and lead to travel as you collect clues before going to Xen’drik.  Along the way, other secret factions may learn of your cause and try to “influence” you and your course of actions.  Thus intrigue and sudden and unexpected challenges may occur.

WHAT TO EXPECT FROM ME

I run a lose game with a twisted sense of humor mixed in.  NPCs tend to be odd at best.  I often “play”
The game within my mind as if it were a movie.   LOTS of action.   If I will be away myself, I will let you know.  I have a family and two jobs,  There will be delays at times.

I may compile this into a Storyhour also.  Those that read Storyhours will possibly recognize my user name as I currently run four other Storyhours.  I love to create stories.


WRAP UP

Despite this formal list of do’s and don’ts I am an easy DM and its all about fun.  So strap on your sword, place your wands up your sleeves and conceal your poisons…we’re going to explore for an artifact in Xen’drik!


----------



## megamania (May 8, 2005)

Forgot-  Once we have the 5-6 players and we are ready to begin I will create a thread within the Play by Post section.  I'll have links set up.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 8, 2005)

Ooh ooh!
(that means I'm interested)

Can we use the Races books?


----------



## megamania (May 8, 2005)

Let me know which.  I only have a few and I don't plan on buying ALL race books.  I have Races of Stone and by June Races of Eberron.


----------



## Bront (May 8, 2005)

How are stats and HP being determined?  How about Starting good/equipment?

I'll mention this thread in the PbP eberron thread I started that you posted.

I've got a few.  I'll post them as I go, so I have a few options.  Debating betwen the House Deneith noble, a Changling Rouge (Infiltration/Spy sort), or a Changling Wizard(eventualy Recaster) (The last two I'd probably use a few of the racial substitution levels in Races of Eberon).

Sblocked to save space (Also been placed in character sheet)
[sblock]Deneith Noble
Vander d‘Deneith was a Deneith house favorite long before his dragonmark surfaced.  Being the 7th son of the wealthy and influential Baron Corin d’Deneith, Vander was often left to the care of others, and rarely spent time with his father.  Perhaps Corin blamed Vander for his wife’s death, as she died during Vander’s birth.  Vander’s older brothers reveled in the power and influence that their status and wealth gave them, and they played up their status as much as possible.  They would often put servants in awkward positions, or make them do ridiculous things.  Others in the House saw this lack of discipline and grew to generally dislike the elder sons.

Vander, however, spent a lot of time with the servants, and saw the humiliation and strain that was thrust upon them.  He refused to play upon his power, and as a result was often viewed with favor among the servants and respect among the House.  The elder sons saw this and would often do what they could to keep Vander from view.  Eventually, many in the house knew of Vander, but few had ever met him.

Vander spent a lot of time working on his skills, often due to “Bogus” training exercises concocted by his older brothers to keep him out of sight.  He trained with his father’s steward, Sir Garret Bender, in the ways of war, diplomacy and the ways of the court, and many of the servants in the ways of the outside of court.  As he and his brothers grew older, Corin began to rely on the elder sons more, and relegated Garret to a more custodial role with his estate.  Garret continued to spend time with Vander, and Vander regarded Garret as much as a father as a guide.

On his 16th birthday, Vander’s dragonmark manifested.  This brought him some attention that none of his brothers had gotten, and Corin took a more personal interest in the doings of his youngest son.  He saw his son blossoming into a truly noble character, and continued to let Garret and the estate servants take an active role in Vander’s upbringing.  However, he made sure to bring Vander to several social functions despite the brother’s best attempts to keep him out.  Vander made quite the impression in the House, and quickly became the favored son as far as many of the other nobles of the House were concerned.

Things changed drastically on his 18th Birthday.  Just prior to the celebration, a changeling assassin killed Corin.  The assassin was quickly dispatched, but there was no clue as to who had hired it nor why.  When going to see Garret, he overhead his eldest brother Sorin speaking to him.  Garret was informing Sorin that Corin had willed the estate to Vander.  Enraged by this, Sorin killed Garret, made it look like the assassin had done it earlier, and then destroyed the will.  Vander, fearing he was next, quickly used a house connection to flee the estate.

Since that day, Vander has worked for the Houses Defender’s guild, keeping a fairly low profile.  He has been able to use his connections to keep his activities in the guild fairly quiet, but he has an exemplary record of performance, and is well known for his nobility in word and deed.  He has spent much of his days looking over his shoulder in fear of an unknown assassin, and he continues to look to find out why his father was killed when he was.[/sblock]

Ideally, I'd hope that I could exchange a few Fighter class skills for others (I need Diplomacy, Bluff, and Sense Motive, and would be willing to ditch Climb, Jump, and Swim.  Two other options (I prefer these two over tweaking the fighter a bit), use the Aristocrat NPC class but add the fighter combat feats (So, loosing out on BAB, and 1 level of HD, but gain 2 extra skill points and a more appropriate skill list) OR, I've been building a noble class myself that might fit well if you are willing to allow it.  I've posted that noble class here.  The character will eventually be interested in taking the Dragonmark Heir prestiege class as well. (At 5th, would be 4th level whatever, 1st level Heir) and would likely be interested in this treck given it would keep him out of sight of his brothers for a while.


----------



## Samnell (May 8, 2005)

Color me interested. Will try to get up a concept tonight.

EDIT: Can we use psionics?


----------



## Krug (May 9, 2005)

Interested in playing my Gnomish Artificer. Will try to get it up soon.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 9, 2005)

```
Name: Kerrick
Gender: Male
Race: Human
Class: Ninja 5
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Deity: Dol Dorn

Str: 14 +2 (6p.)      Level: 5        XP: 10,000/15,000
Dex: 16 +3 (10p.)     BAB: +3         HP: 24 (6+4d6)
Con: 10 +0 (2p.)      Grapple: +5     AC: 19 (10 +3 Dex, +3 Wis, +1 Ninja, +1 Armour, +1 Natural)
Int: 10 +0 (2p.)      Speed: 30'      Touch AC: 18
Wis: 16 +3 (8p.)(+1)  Init: +7        Flatfooted AC: 16
Cha: 12 +1 (4p.)      ACP: -0         AP: 7

Saves   Base  Mod  Other  Total 
Fort:     1   +1           +2 
Ref:      4   +3           +7 
Will:     1   +3    +2     +6 

Weapons          Attack  Damage   Critical  Range  DamageTp  Special/Note
Dagger (CI or AS)  +5    1d4+2    19-20/x2  10ft    P or S  ColdIron/Silver
Kama               +5    1d6+2       x2       -       S      Trip attacks
Kama/Nunchaku    +3/+3  1d6+2/1d6+2  x2       -      S/B     Trip/Disarm
Nunchaku           +5    1d6+2       x2       -       B      +2 on Disarm
Sai                +5    1d4+2       x2     10ft      B      +4 on Disarm
Sai/Sai          +3/+3  1d4+2/1d4+2  x2     10ft     B/B       Disarm
Shortbow           +6     1d6        x3     60ft      P           -
Shuriken(3)        +6     3d2        x2     10ft      P           -
Unarmed Attack     +5    1d3+2       x2       -       B      Subdual Dmg.

Protective Items         ACBonus  MaxDex  ACP 
Bracers of Armour (+1)     +1       -     -0
Amulet of Nat. Arm. (+1)   +1       -     -0

Languages: Common 

Abilities:
AC Bonus (Ex)
Ki Power (Su) (5 Uses)
Sudden Strike (Ex) (+3d6)
Trapfinding (Ex) (As rouge's ability)
Ghost Step (Su) (Invisible)
Poison Use (Ex)
Great Leap (Su)

Proficencies: Simple Weapons, Hand Crossbow, Kama, Kukri, Nunchaku, Sai,
Shortbow, Shortsword, Shuriken, Siangham. Not proficent with any armour or shields.

Feats: Dodge, Two-Weapon Fighting, Imp. Init.

Skill Points: 56      Max Ranks: 8/4 

Skills                Ranks  Modifer Other Total
Balance                 5      +3     +2     +10
Climb                   5      +2     +2     +9  (+2 with ropes)
Disable Device          5      +0     +2     +7
Escape Artist           0      +3     +0     +3  (+2 with ropes)
Hide                    7      +3     +6     +16
Jump                    6      +2     +6     +14
Move Silently           7      +3     +0     +10
Open Lock               4      +3     +2     +9
Search                  2      +3     +0     +5
Spot                    4      +3     +0     +7
Tumble                  6      +3     +2     +11
Use Rope                5      +3     +2     +10

Equipment               Cost   Weight
Ammy of Nat. Arm.(+1) 2000gp     -
Arrows(20)               1gp    3lb
Bracers of Armour(+1) 1000gp     -
Cloak of Elvenkind    2500gp    1lb
Dagger, Cold Iron        4gp    1lb
Dagger, Alchem. Silver  22gp    1lb
Feather Fall Talisman   50gp     -
Handy Haversack       2000gp    5lb
-Bedroll                 1sp     -
-Caltrops                1gp     -
-Climber's Kit          80gp     - (+2 on Climb)
-Disguise kit           50gp     - (+2 on Disguise) (10/10)
-Flint&Steel             1gp     -
-Rations(10)             5gp     -
-Everburning Torch     110gp     -
-Waterskin               1gp     -
-Whetstone               2cp     -
Kama                     2gp    2lb
Nunchaku                 2gp    2lb
Pouch, belt              1gp    0.5lb
-Coins             2gp7sp8cp     -
-Onyx                   50gp     -
Potion holder           50gp    0.5lb
-Alchemist's Fire       20gp    1.5lb
-Antitoxin              50gp     -
-Drow Poison            75gp     - (DC 13, Unconciousess)
-Cure light wounds(3)  150gp     -
-Holy water             25gp    1lb
Rope, Silk(50ft)        10gp    5lb (+2 to Use Rope)
-Grappeling Hook         1gp    4lb
Sai(2)                   2gp    2lb
Shiftweave Clothing    500gp     -
-Cold Weather Outfit     8gp     -
-Explorer's Outfit      10gp     -
-Darkweave Outfit      110gp     - (+1 to Hide)
-Peasant’s Outfit        1sp     -
-Traveler’s Outfit       1gp     -
Shuriken(15)             3gp    1.5lb
Thieves’ tools, MASTER 100gp    2lb (+2 on Disable/OpenLock)

Total Weight:                   33.5lb
                           Lgt  Med   Hvy   Lift  Drag
Max Weight:                58   116   175   350   875


Age: 17
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 180lb
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Brown
Skin: Pale white
Region: Breland
City: Sharn
```
Appearance/Description:
[SBLOCK]Kerrick stands 5’10” tall and seems to around average weight. His ice blue eyes stare at yours, evaluating you while you evaluate him. He smiles and runs a hand through his short cut brown hair as he turns to walk away. Kerrick is wearing a neutral grey cloak (clasped at the base of his neck with a golden brooch), which hides most of his body. What you can see from the front is his loose fitting white shirt and brown pants. He has a silver chain around his neck, but his shirt hides whatever is on the end. He also has dull grey bracers on as well. The only weapon you can see is the ornate dagger sheathed at his belt, it has an abnormally long hilt. Other than the lack of weaponry he seems prepared, he has a small backpack that looks full and the ever important grappling hook and attached rope hangs from the side of the pack.[/SBLOCK]
History:
[SBLOCK]Kerrick is a ninja from the Temple of the Spire, a group of monks living and training in Sharn. The temple is dedicated to stamping out crime and operates much like any church. This is all a façade. The temple’s true goal in Sharn is to recover artefacts (that rightfully belong to them) from Xen’drik. They usually have initiates travel to the lost continent to recover something before are accepted as a full member of the order. The artefacts are taken to Morgrave University for analysis before being ‘stolen’ back.

Temple initiates are chosen for their potential and young age. Not everyone has the ability to master the ancient martial arts. Most are trained from birth to harness their abilities and focus their ki. They spend their early years in training, supplemented by menial labour and complex ritualized duel intended to increase overall lethality and grace.

Kerrick was born to two dockside labourers, at an age of two months he was taken by the Temple’s “collectors”. Kerrick became a junior apprentice (a Ryst) at age six. As a Ryst he did many meditations to focus his ki, as well as training to overcome basic phobias that would hinder his ability to perform his duties. Ryst training is like tempering steel. Preparing the initiate for the greater trials ahead.

At the Kir stage (a senior apprentice) Kerrick was as skilled as the average soldier. As a Kir he learnt the weapons and tactics of the ancient warrior monks, how they manipulated their ki to hide themselves in plain sight, how to tune the body to the mind and make great jumps. At the age of eleven Kerrick killed his first target. An old barkeep in the Cogs who had a small slave trade on the side. The Temple of Spire would point him in a direction and he would return with the head of some criminal no one else would bring to justice.

Even as a young child Kerrick displayed an amazing amount of control and maturity. Kerrick understands that life is precious so he only kills the guilty. After all, killing everyone in your way is not only hard to cover up, it’s unprofessional.

Kerrick never really knew his parents, the Temple is his home. Its masters are his parents and the apprentices are his older siblings. Kerrick takes the ninja path to heart and tries to stay emotionally distant from everyone, but has developed a special bond with his master, Tertas Ra’na. He sees Tertas as a father figure and has great faith in his abilities and teachings.

Kerrick has accumulated much resentment among his peers because in only seventeen years he has become an elder apprentice (an Estas), while others who are in their twenties are still senior or junior apprentices (Kir and Ryst, respectively).

To become a fill member of the Temple of the Spire, Kerrick must find an artefact in Xen’drik and return it Morgrave University. As such his masters have ‘enlisted’ him as a first year student in archaeology (Under the assumed name Kerrick Estas, using his rank as his last name) and made sure that he would be taken on the voyage to the continent for the ring artefact.
[/SBLOCK]
Temple of the Spire:
[SBLOCK]Temple of the Spire
Holy Order (N)
Medium Organization
194 Members
50,000 GP Limit

Class Demographics
50% Monks (97)
25% Ninjas (48)
15% Shujenga (29)
10% Other (20)

Racial Demographics:
70% Human (135)
15% Elven/Half-Elven (29)
10% Halfing (19)
5%  Other (11)

Rank Breakdown:
Grand Master - El (1)
Counciler    - Kor (10)
Full Member  - Ra'na (94)
Elder Appr.  - Estas (20)
Senior Appr. - Kir (29)
Junior Appr. - Ryst (40)
[/SBLOCK]
EDITS:
[SBLOCK]Figured out class/race and read the Eberron campaign setting book.
Added character sheet.
Updated sheet, nearing completion.
Added History and Description.
Corrected weight.
Rewrote History.
Added stats for the Temple of the Spire.
Added Cloak of Elvenkind's Bonus to Hide.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## sleepystyle (May 9, 2005)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Rashleigh d'Orloff
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric of the Sovereign Host 5th Level
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] N
[B]Deity:[/B] Sovereign Host (Kol Korran)

[B]Str:[/B]   12 +1 (4 p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 10,000/15,000
[B]Dex:[/B]   12 +1 (4 p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 29 
[B]Con:[/B]   12 +1 (4 p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/0
[B]Int:[/B]   15 +2 (8 p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] N/A
[B]Wis:[/B]   17 +3 (10 p.)    [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B]   10 +0 (2 p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%
[4th level Stat increase spent on Wisdom]


                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]Mithral Shirt 10    +4    +0     +1   +0    +0   +0     15 
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                      [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                 4     +2          +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                  1     +2          +4
[B]Will:[/B]                 4     +2          +6

[B]Weapon               Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Light Mace +1         +5      1d6+2         x2  
 

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Celestial, Abyssal 

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Spontaneous Casting (Cure), Rebuke Undead

SPELLS
Domains: 
Charm - +4 Cha once per day.  Free Action. Lasts 1 minute
Travel - Freedom of movement 5 Rounds/day
Typical Spells: (In City)
0   - 5
1st - 4+1 Charm Person*, Prot. from Evil, Comprehend Languages, Sanctuary, Command
2nd - 3+1 Locate Object*, Augury, Zone of Truth, Summon Monster II 
3rd - 2+1 Suggestion*, Dispel Magic, Bestow Curse



[B]Feats:[/B] Spell Focus Conjuration, Augment Summoning, Scribe Scroll


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 40       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Concentration (con)        8     +1           9
Diplomacy (Cha)            8    +0           8
Kn. Arcana (int)           8    +2           10
Kn History (int)           2    +2           4
Kn. Religion               6    +2           8
Kn. The Planes             8    +2           10
Prof (wis)                     
Spellcraft (int)
Survival (wis)
Craft (Int) 
Heal (Wis)

[B]Equipment:                  Cost  Weight[/B]
Holy symbol -Silver        25 gp   1 lb
Signet Brooch               75 gp   -
Identification Papers w/ pic 5 gp -
Light Mace              
  of Spell Storing      2,305 gp    4 lb
Cleric's Vestments          5 gp    6 lb  [not generally carried]
Scholar's Outfit              5 gp   [6 lb] worn, not counted
Mithral Shirt             1,100 gp  10 lb
Wand: Cure
     Moderate            4,500 gp   -
Traveling Papers              2 sp   -


[B]Total Weight:[/B]15 lb      [B]Money:[/B] 1 pp 979 gp 8 sp 0 cp
                            (21 lb with both sets of clothing)
                           [B]Lgt     Med     Hvy    Lift     Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 43    44-86   87-130   260     1300

[B]Age:[/B] 28
[B]Height:[/B] 5'9"
[B]Weight:[/B] 180 lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B]
```
*Appearance:* Thick eyebrows, dark circles under his eyes, pale skin that rarely sees natural light, thick body type without being that muscular, a bit of a paunch, penetrating eyes, has a habit a staring a bit longer than people are comfortable with, a frequent smile that doesn't seem to be sincere...
Cleric's Vestments are cream colored robes with red and gold trim/detailing


*Background:* 


Rashleigh d'Orloff was born to a branch of House Orien specializing in the highly 

profitable and less than ethical side of transportation: a lesser noble house of 

smugglers.  Oh of course the family has legitimate business concerns, but family status 

and indiviudal wealth seems to focus more on the underbelly of its business than on the 

front it presents.  Unfortunately for Rashleigh, he was born as a delayed 5th child, too 

late to take control of one of the family's business projects.  With little chance to 

advance as far as he saw fit within the family, Rashleigh joined the clergy of the 

Sovereign Host by attending a religious studies program through Morgrave University.  The 

idea was that he would act as a priest to the family- bestowing Kol Korran's blessings on 

their every endeavor.  In his final year at the University, he is undertaking a field 

internship as his final project before graduation.  The goal, his advising professor has 

just informed him, will be the recovery of a legendary ring from the continent of 

Xen'drik.  Given his family connections though and the unusual destination, it is nearly 

certain that he will be asked to discretely transport something either to or from one of 

the camps.


----------



## megamania (May 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> How are stats and HP being determined?  How about Starting good/equipment?
> 
> I'll mention this thread in the PbP eberron thread I started that you posted.
> 
> ...


----------



## megamania (May 9, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Color me interested. Will try to get up a concept tonight.
> 
> EDIT: Can we use psionics?




yupper sirree

mindbenders are allowed


----------



## megamania (May 9, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> ```
> Name: Kerrick Estas
> Gender: Male
> Race: Human
> ...




yup to the 9000 and 32 point buy.  Looks good thus far.  In the background try to mention what he has done to earn 5th level by the age of 17.  This could be an adventure in and of itself.


----------



## megamania (May 9, 2005)

sleepystyle said:
			
		

> This is minus equipment since we haven't got the details on that, 25 Point point buy method to give an idea.  I'll adjust when we get the details there. Appearance and a better background will be coming soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very good.  How has the family taken to his beliefs?  Do they appreciate his work?  Do ALL family members appreciate his work or do some dislike the chose made.  Just thinking.  Especially with this background there can be storyrelated things to happen.


----------



## megamania (May 9, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Interested in playing my Gnomish Artificer. Will try to get it up soon.




just don't name him Boddynoc Grinkle.  I'll make him undead also  

inside joke-  see Creation Schema Storyhour.

Looking forward to seeing him.


----------



## megamania (May 9, 2005)

IN ARE:  lonesoldier with Human Ninja and sleppystyle with human cleric

RUNNERS:  Jdvn1   unknown
samnell  psion or psionics user
krug  gnome artificer
bront  deneith noble or a changling

REMEMBER-  first six in with characters and background get to seek the artifact in the story I'm calling "THE CHAOS EFFECT"

As for others-  if you get a character in before the runners you may be in.


----------



## megamania (May 9, 2005)

also-   if you have a specific idea using your backgrounds let me know and if there are creatures, places or events you want to play with/against let me know.  I am flexible and easy.  Its all about the fun.

and tearing up PCs with nastiness personified!


----------



## Bront (May 9, 2005)

We're still missing crunch on how to create characters, and I'm waiting for aproval on any of my three character requests for a class.  Give me that, and I can give you a character in less than an hour.

I'll create one using the Aristrocrat /w fighter feats for now, and we can knaw on it later.

Edit: Nevermind, missed the stat point crunch.  I'll get you something workable.  Still need the class aproval though.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Ideally, I'd hope that I could exchange a few Fighter class skills for others (I need Diplomacy, Bluff, and Sense Motive, and would be willing to ditch Climb, Jump, and Swim.  Two other options (I prefer these two over tweaking the fighter a bit), use the Aristocrat NPC class but add the fighter combat feats (So, loosing out on BAB, and 1 level of HD, but gain 2 extra skill points and a more appropriate skill list) OR, I've been building a noble class myself that might fit well if you are willing to allow it.  I've posted that noble class here.  The character will eventually be interested in taking the Dragonmark Heir prestiege class as well. (At 5th, would be 4th level whatever, 1st level Heir) and would likely be interested in this treck given it would keep him out of sight of his brothers for a while.


----------



## megamania (May 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> We're still missing crunch on how to create characters, and I'm waiting for aproval on any of my three character requests for a class.  Give me that, and I can give you a character in less than an hour.
> 
> I'll create one using the Aristrocrat /w fighter feats for now, and we can knaw on it later.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, missed the stat point crunch.  I'll get you something workable.  Still need the class aproval though.




I leave the option of which three to yourself.  Each has a valid reason for the game.  As far as using new classes/homebrew classes I have to say nope.   I want to keep it to the books I have approved.


----------



## megamania (May 9, 2005)

I like the noble's background.  It has a lot of game possibilities and gives reason for his adventuring.  Did you have ideas for the background of the two changlings or are you sticking with the human?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 9, 2005)

Looks like I'll probably end up making a Fighter or Archer of some sort.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 9, 2005)

GUESS WHAT!

I found that my sister has a copy of Sharn, The City of Towers on her computer. While I will not discuss it's legitamacy, can I use the contents inside it?

---

Also, my background it a little cheesy. Kidnapped as a child, raised in a monastic order in Sharn. I have a paragraph, but it will get some serious expansion. It's 11:35 right now, so I'll finish off the mechanical details now. Write the background and appearance in school and post it when I get home from work.

If all goes as planned my character will be totally complete by 8PM MST tomorrow.


----------



## Bront (May 9, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> I like the noble's background.  It has a lot of game possibilities and gives reason for his adventuring.  Did you have ideas for the background of the two changlings or are you sticking with the human?




Noble is fine, assuming I can do one of the two following things.

Are you allowing the fighter to replace the 3 skills I asked for (Not a balance issue, and obviously a background thing) or the Aristocrat NPC class tweeked with the fighter feats?  Either one works, though the Aristocrat class works a bit better I think, but I can work with both.

Otherwise, I'll draw up a background for the changelings.  I don't think I can quite pull off the feel of the noble character without one of the above two options.

I'm crunching numbers for both the fighter and aristocrat, and I'll post what I come up with in about 30 min or so.

Btw, no problem with disallowing the homebrew class.  I'm still tweeking it anyway.  The other two things I'm asking are a bit less of an issue.

As for using my background against me, go nuts.  I stick it out there for use in addition to flavor.  I was vague on locations because it lets you add your little tidbits (a good background works with the GM).


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 9, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> GUESS WHAT!
> 
> I found that my sister has a copy of Sharn, The City of Towers on her computer. While I will not discuss it's legitamacy, can I use the contents inside it?



You're allowed to use any Eberron book.


----------



## Bront (May 9, 2005)

*Vander d'Deneith*
Aristocrat (NPC Class with fighter feats to balance):

```
[B]Name:[/B] Vander d'Deneith
[B]Class:[/B] Aristocrat (4) Dragonmark Heir (1)
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] LG
[B]Deity:[/B] Dol Arrah

[B]Str:[/B] 16 +3 (8p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 10000/150000
[B]Dex:[/B] 13 +1 (5p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 36 (5D8+5)
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1 (5p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +6     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (2p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +5        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (6p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -8/4       [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B] Plate        10    +8    +2    +1    +0    +0    +0    21
[B]Armor:[/B] Chain        10    +4    +2    +1    +0    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18/14
-+1 Dodge bonus vs 1 opponent

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +1    +1    +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +1    +1    +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      6    +0    +1    +7

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Warhammer +1              +7      1d8+4      20 x3
Longsword (MW)            +7      1d8+3     19-20x2
Dagger (10')              +7(6)   1d4+3     19-20x2
Comp Longbow(110')        +7      1d8+3      20 X3

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Elven, Gnome

[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Human Racial Abilities (Bonus Feat, bonus skill points)
House Status (Adds DMH level to all CHR related skills when dealing with house)
-Dragonmark: Mark of Sentinal
--+2 to Sense Motive
--Shield of Faith (2nd Level Caster 2/day (+2 Deflection Bonus to AC, 2 Minutes, Touch)
--Protection From Energy (7th Level Caster) 1/Day (Absorbs 84 points of Elemental Damage, 70 Minutes, Touch)


[B]Feats:[/B] 
1st Race: Least DragonMark (Mark of Sentinal)
1st: Favored in House
1st A: Combat Expertese
2st A: Improved Initiative
3rd: Quickdraw
4st A: Dodge
4th Atb: STR
5th DMH: Lesser Dragonmark

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 56       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Diplomacy (Chr)            7    +2   +4     +13*
Sense Motive (Wis)         7    +0   +2     +9
Ride (Dex)                 5    +1   +2     +8
Bluff (Chr)                5    +2          +7*
Intimidate(Chr)            5    +2   +2     +9*
Handle Animal (Chr)        5    +2          +7
Gather Information (Chr)   5    +2          +7*
Kn: Nobility (Int)         3    +2          +3
Kn: Arcane (Int)           1    +2          +3
Kn: History (Int)          5    +2          +7
Spot                       4    +0          +4
Listen                     4    +0          +4
* - House Status Bonus possable

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Heavy Steel Shield	 20	15
Full Plate Mail	         1500	50
War hammer (+1)	         2312	6
Longsword (MW)	         315	5
Dagger	                 2	1
Comp Longbow +3 STR (MW) 700	2
Arrows (40) (MW)	         242	6
Cloak of Resistance +1	 1000	
Flint/Steel		 1      -
Arcane Signet Ring	         150	-
10 Chalk	         0.1	-
Bedroll	                 5	5

Handy Haversack	         2000	5 (H denotes in sack)
Cure Light Potion (2)	 100	H
Chain Shirt	         100	H 25
Crowbar	                 2	H 5
10 Pitons	         1	H 5
100 ft Silk Rope	 20	H 10
5 Sun Rods	         10	H 5
10 Days Trail Rations	 5	H 10
3 Water Skins	         3	H 12
3 Oil Flasks	         3	H 3
Whetstone	         0.02	H 1

Heavy War Horse	         400	Lots
Leather Barding	         40	Horse
Military Saddle	         20	Horse

[B]Total Weight:[/B]95lb      [B]Money:[/B] 43gp 8sp 8cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                76   153   230   230   920

[B]Age:[/B] 22
[B]Height:[/B] 6'01"
[B]Weight:[/B] 187lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```
*Appearance:* Vander is a fairly handsome man, with a carved physique, and noble stature.  His dark brown hair is short and curly, with a finely trimmed beard covering his face.  His eyes are captivating and always alert, though there is a bit of sadness behind them if you look deep enough.  His armor is well cared for, but not the finery you might expect from a house noble.  However, there is a noble air to him that escapes definition.  Armed and ready, his is an imposing figure for an opponent to find in his path.

*Background:* Vander d‘Deneith was a Deneith house favorite long before his dragonmark surfaced. Being the 7th son of the wealthy and influential Baron Corin d’Deneith, Vander was often left to the care of others, and rarely spent time with his father. Perhaps Corin blamed Vander for his wife’s death, as she died during Vander’s birth. Vander’s older brothers reveled in the power and influence that their status and wealth gave them, and they played up their status as much as possible. They would often put servants in awkward positions, or make them do ridiculous things. Others in the House saw this lack of discipline and grew to generally dislike the elder sons.

Vander, however, spent a lot of time with the servants, and saw the humiliation and strain that was thrust upon them. He refused to play upon his power, and as a result was often viewed with favor among the servants and respect among the House. The elder sons saw this and would often do what they could to keep Vander from view. Eventually, many in the house knew of Vander, but few had ever met him.

Vander spent a lot of time working on his skills, often due to “Bogus” training exercises concocted by his older brothers to keep him out of sight. He trained with his father’s steward, Sir Garret Bender, in the ways of war, diplomacy and the ways of the court, and many of the servants in the ways of the outside of court. As he and his brothers grew older, Corin began to rely on the elder sons more, and relegated Garret to a more custodial role with his estate. Garret continued to spend time with Vander, and Vander regarded Garret as much as a father as a guide.

On his 16th birthday, Vander’s dragonmark manifested. This brought him some attention that none of his brothers had gotten, and Corin took a more personal interest in the doings of his youngest son. He saw his son blossoming into a truly noble character, and continued to let Garret and the estate servants take an active role in Vander’s upbringing. However, he made sure to bring Vander to several social functions despite the brother’s best attempts to keep him out. Vander made quite the impression in the House, and quickly became the favored son as far as many of the other nobles of the House were concerned.

Things changed drastically on his 18th Birthday. Just prior to the celebration, a changeling assassin killed Corin. The assassin was quickly dispatched, but there was no clue as to who had hired it nor why. When going to see Garret, he overhead his eldest brother Sorin speaking to him. Garret was informing Sorin that Corin had willed the estate to Vander. Enraged by this, Sorin killed Garret, made it look like the assassin had done it earlier, and then destroyed the will. Vander, fearing he was next, quickly used a house connection to flee the estate.

Since that day, Vander has worked for the Houses Defender’s guild, keeping a fairly low profile. He has been able to use his connections to keep his activities in the guild fairly quiet, but he has an exemplary record of performance, and is well known for his nobility in word and deed. He has spent much of his days looking over his shoulder in fear of an unknown assassin, and he continues to look to find out why his father was killed when he was.  It has been four years since Vander left his home, and nearly as long since the war ended.

(Que GM )

Skill Math
Aristocrat (7*7=49) 
Diplomacy (Chr): 7
Sense Motive (Wis): 7
Ride (Dex): 3
Bluff (Chr): 5
Intimidate(Chr): 3
Handle Animal (Chr): 5
Kn: Nobility (Int): 3
Kn: History (Int): 5
Gather Information (Chr): 3
Spot (Wis): 4
Listen (wis): 4

Dragonmark Heir (7*1)
Kn: Arcane: +1
Ride: +2
Gather Information: +2
Intimidate: +2

HD Rolls: 8,8,5,4,6 (in order of level gained)

On a side note, Vander is likely to want to try to aquire Mithril Full Plate. Any chance I could have used a house favor to aquire it at a discount (I will rework gear if needed)? If not, he'll likely be looking for it in game.
FYI, this would be his only Pre-game use of the feat. Mithral Full Plate normaly costs 10,500 gp, and simply weighs half as much, allows 2 more max dex (not an issue at the moment) and removes 3 poins of the armor mod.  Makes him a bit more moble, which is something he values.
Might also be interested in a Magebread Warhorse (extra 400 GP).  Obviously, this is much cheaper.  



Edited: Bought gear (Assuming no Mithril Full Plate).  Should be ready for full aproval.  Moving background into character sheet (Which will move to a character thread as needed).  Added a time reference and space for GM to fill in any little filler he wants.  Fixed Initiative, tweeked gear, added house favor use wishlist.

Edit: Fixed HP, other math.  Moved skill math out of sheet.

Edit: Added appearance, fixed a few more math mistakes, should be all done.


----------



## megamania (May 9, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> GUESS WHAT!
> 
> I found that my sister has a copy of Sharn, The City of Towers on her computer. While I will not discuss it's legitamacy, can I use the contents inside it?
> 
> ...




That would be an Eberron book so yup

Cheesy is fine so long as it is possible.  Look at the average plot to a Jackie Chan movie but the movies are still fun to watch!


----------



## Bront (May 9, 2005)

FYI, here's the Aristocrat NPC class per SRD

ARISTOCRAT
Hit Die: d8.
Class Skills
The aristocrat’s class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Appraise (Int), Bluff (Cha), Diplomacy (Cha), Disguise (Cha), Forgery (Int), Gather Information (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (all skills taken individually) (Int), Listen (Wis), Perform (Cha), Ride (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Speak Language, Spot (Wis), Swim (Str), and Survival (Wis). 
Skill Points at 1st Level: (4 + Int modifier) x4.
Skill Points at Each Additional Level: 4 + Int modifier.

Table: The Aristocrat

```
Leve BAB Fort  Ref 	Wil
1st	+0		+0	+0	+2
2nd	+1		+0	+0	+3
3rd	+2		+1	+1	+3
4th	+3		+1	+1	+4
5th	+3		+1	+1	+4
6th	+4		+2	+2	+5
7th	+5		+2	+2	+5
8th	+6/+1		+2	+2	+6
9th	+6/+1		+3	+3	+6
10th	+7/+2		+3	+3	+7
11th	+8/+3		+3	+3	+7
12th	+9/+4		+4	+4	+8
13th	+9/+4		+4	+4	+8
14th	+10/+5		+4	+4	+9
15th	+11/+6/+1	+5	+5	+9
16th	+12/+7/+2	+5	+5	+10
17th	+12/+7/+2	+5	+5	+10
18th	+13/+8/+3	+6	+6	+11
19th	+14/+9/+4	+6	+6	+11
20th	+15/+10/+5	+6	+6	+12
```

Class Features
The following is a class feature of the aristocrat NPC class.
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: The aristocrat is proficient in the use of all simple and martial weapons and with all types of armor and shields.

------
My thought, to make this a PC class, is add the fighter feats to it.  Simple, not overtly powerfull (Loose out on BAB and HD of fighter, access to weapon specialization, but gain 2 more skill points and a larger skill selection)


----------



## megamania (May 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Noble is fine, assuming I can do one of the two following things.
> 
> Are you allowing the fighter to replace the 3 skills I asked for (Not a balance issue, and obviously a background thing) or the Aristocrat NPC class tweeked with the fighter feats?  Either one works, though the Aristocrat class works a bit better I think, but I can work with both.
> 
> ...




Yes to either.  I can deal with those skill switches or you can go Aristrocat.  Just let me know which for the final draft so I can note it when doublechecking skills/ranks

I'm new to creating prestige classes myself so I understand the desire but also know it is hard to second guess the balance sometimes.

backgrounds are what makes the characters. Difference of role vs roll playing.  I try to reward good backgrounds by making them a part of the story.


----------



## megamania (May 9, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> IN ARE:
> lonesoldier with Human Ninja
> sleppystyle with human cleric
> bront  deneith fighter/noble
> ...




Looks like I better get going on designing the NPCs...  quickly!


----------



## Bront (May 9, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Yes to either.  I can deal with those skill switches or you can go Aristrocat.  Just let me know which for the final draft so I can note it when doublechecking skills/ranks
> 
> I'm new to creating prestige classes myself so I understand the desire but also know it is hard to second guess the balance sometimes.
> 
> backgrounds are what makes the characters. Difference of role vs roll playing.  I try to reward good backgrounds by making them a part of the story.




Aristocrat with Feats is fine (It needs something, sucky NPC class normaly).  I posted it (I think it works well, and it's not like I took abusive fighter feats, he's going to be a unique tank with imp shield bash and 2 weapon fighting, might not use either a lot).  I like how he looks at the moment, looking at gear.

I'm new to creating classes (Core and Presteige alike), but minor tweeking isn't to bad.  And obviously, you need to aprove and feel comfortable with anything.  So no big deal.

Backgrounds do make a character, and I hope you get a lot of milage out of it.  It's open to all sorts of things, from mysterious unnamed brothers finding him and having differing attitudes with him at this point (some may have soured against Sorin since he took the estate), Sorin himself (Did he hire the assasin?  How is he handling the estate?), or the assasin and who hired him (other house? Sorin? just a lark?).  Will he ever be able to reclame the estate?  Will he care by then?).  However, if the crunch part isn't interesting, the character could eventualy be less than desirable.

On a side note, Vander is likely to want to try to aquire Mithril Full Plate.  Any chance I could have used a house favor to aquire it at a discount?  If not, he'll likely be looking for it in game.
EDIT: FYI, this would be his only Pre-game use of the feat.  Mithral Full Plate normaly costs 10,500 gp.

If you want, feel free to IM me.  My info is in my profile (the icons by my avatar too).


----------



## Bront (May 9, 2005)

Ok, posted the Char with everything.  Let me know about the favor, and again, feel free to IM me if I'm on (Feel free to leave a message).

I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Rak (May 9, 2005)

Maybe too late.... but.

I want to trow a concept and see if theres some hope for it.

 Rak was born in Trolandport Zilargo. Son of the House of Sivis with the Mark of Scribing. He was one of 8 brothers, they where all quite different one compared to the other. Rak was the one that did all things right in life, he was good at school, he was a good son and a good brother. But he knew he could be different. Quite tired of the life between his master sorcerer and his home, he comenced to take longer walk in downtown, changin often clothes to blend in with the commoners. He was prefered to sit at the end of the bar sipping to a pint and listening to the conversations around him.

 He sometimes even thought about steeling a pouch og grabbing a «forgotten» sword while hte owner was giggeling over some strong alcohol brew.

    His education was near it end and a respectable jobb at the library was the place he should fill in.

 The day for the serious talk to his parent had come. He told them his intention of not take the job at the library and his desire to explore the city and maybe others cities in the name of knowledge, or that was what he told his parents that conservative as they where couldnt understand his negative to take the library jobb.

 As the last class of scribing was over and the diploma was given. Rak hired a room at «Poets and Ink Inn» making that his startingpoint of his new education.

 My intention is that Rak is a nobel sorcerer of the house sivis. If we are starting at higher lvl then 1 he will have 2/3 of the lvls as sorcerer and the other 1/3 to be a rouge/bard/thief/streetwise/scout//cunning type of guy. Making this his second education or second fase of life. Or a straight sorcerer with high skills in all writen stuff.

 Race:gnome

 Let me hear from you


----------



## megamania (May 9, 2005)

Rak-

The gnome looks fine but its the first to give character AND background that get in.  So look through the prior mesages, the first one plus 32 point and 9000 starting gold.

Goodluck.


----------



## MadMaxim (May 9, 2005)

Hi, megamania! I'd also like to join. Have you got room for one more? Are the classes from Miniatures Handbook allowed because I'd like to play a marshal? He'd be a veteran commander from The Last War.


----------



## MadMaxim (May 9, 2005)

*Spike - Marshal 5*
Lawful Neutral
*Medium Construct (Living Construct)*
*Hit Dice:*	5d8+10 (42 hp)
*Initiative:*	+1
*Speed:*	20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:* 21 (+1 Dex, +10 armor), touch 11, flat-footed 20
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+3/+5
*Attack:* _+1 greatsword_ +6 melee (2d6+4)
*Full Attack:* _+1 greatsword_ +6 melee (2d6+4)
*Space/Reach:*	5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*	None.
*Special Qualities:*      Damage reduction 2/adamantine, grant move action 1/day, major aura +1 (2), minor aura +1 (3), warforged traits.
*Saves:*	Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +6.
*Abilities:*	Str 14, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 13.
*Skills:* Bluff +9, Diplomacy +16, Intimidate +11, Listen +9, Sense Motive +9, Spot +9.
*Feats: *	Adamantine Body, Combat Expertise, Skill Focus (Diplomacy) [bonus feat].
*Languages:*	Common, Dwarven, Elven.
*Action Points:* 7.

*Equipment:* _+1 greatsword_, _+2 adamantine plating_, _cloak of resistance +1_, 2 flasks of _repair moderate damage_, 1050 gp.
*Encumbrance:* 9 lb./58 lb. (light load)
*Personal Information:*
*Patron Deity* Dol Dorn
*Age*	6
*Height*        6'5"
*Weight*	298 lb.
*Hair*	None
*Eyes*	Green
*Skin*	Grey

*XP:* 10,000/15,000.

*Background Story*
Spike is a special type of warforged. When his comrades were taught about sword-play he was taught in the ways of diplomatic negotiations. He was taught to lead others into battle instead of following orders. He was given command of a squad of 10 warforged in The Last War and soon became an accomplished commander. He learned to develop tactics of engaging the enemy without suffering losses.

Spike fought for Aundair and was engaged in at least a dozen battles during the war. When the Treaty of Thronehold was signed, he suddenly stood without any squad to lead and felt an emptiness inside that he had never felt before. He was puzzled by this longing to belong to a unit and soon took up an adventuring career, because that was the closest thing he could come to lead a unit again.

*Grant Move Action (Ex):* Once per day as a standard action, Spike can grant any or all allies within 30 ft. a move action that must be taken immediately. This extra action does not affect the ally's initiative count; the round continues normally after Spike's turn is over.

*Major Auras (Ex):* Hardy Soldiers (damage reduction 1/-), Motivate Ardor (+1 bonus on damage rolls).

*Minor Auras (Ex):* Accurate Strike (+1 bonus on attack rolls to confirm critical hits), Art of War (+1 bonus on bull rush, disarm, sunder and trip attempts), Force of Will (+1 bonus on Will saves).

The auras in general are projected as a swift action and affect all allies (including himself) within 60 ft. who can hear Spike. He can maintain one major aura and one minor aura at a time. His auras are dismissed if he is dazed, unconscious, stunned, paralyzed or otherwise unable to speak. All bonuses granted are circumstance bonuses that do not stack with each other.


----------



## Bront (May 9, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> major aura +1 (2), minor aura +1 (3)



I'm unfamiliar with what those do/are (I'm guessing the GM might be too if he doesn't have the miniatures book)

I like the marshal spin myself, and think it makes for an interesting spin.


----------



## Samnell (May 9, 2005)

*I had a cool idea for a warforged, so decided to do that instead of the Kalashtar. Still a psion, though.

Clang - Psion (Kineticist) 5*
Lawful Neutral
*Medium Construct (Living)*
*Hit Dice:*    5d4+10 (20 hp)
*Initiative:*    +0
*Speed:*    20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:* 19 (+8 armor, +1 deflection), touch 11, flat-footed 19
*Base Attack/Grapple:*    +2/+1
*Attack:* _Quarterstaff _+1 melee (1d6-1) or MW Heavy Crossbow +3 ranged (1d10)
*Full Attack:* _Quarterstaff _+1 melee (1d6-1)
*Space/Reach:*    5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*    Psionics
*Special Qualities:* DR 3/adamantine, Warforged Traits
*Saves:*    Fort +3, Ref +1, Will +6.
*Abilities:*    Str 8, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 19 (21), Wis 14, Cha 6.
*Skills:* Autohypnosis +10, Craft (armorsmithing) 15, Concentration +13, Knowledge (psionics) +13, Psicraft +13.
*Feats: *   Adamantine Body, Enlarge Power (B), Improved Damage Reduction, Psionic Meditation (B)
*Languages:*    Common
*Action Points:* 7.
*Power Points:* 32

*Equipment:* Everburning Torch, Headband of Intellect +2, Heward's Handy Haversack, Identification papers with portrait, MW Heavy Crossbow (20 bolts), Quarterstaff, Ring of Protection +1, Traveling papers, Warforged Repair Kit, 482.8 gp.
*Encumbrance:* 21  lb./26 lb. (light load)
*Personal Information: None*
*Patron Deity*: None
*Age* 10   
*Height* 6'
*Weight*  276 lb.
*Hair*    None
*Eyes*    Green
*Skin*    Black

*XP:* 10,000/15,000.

*Powers Known:* Catfall, Detect Psionics, Know Direction and Location, Mind Thrust, My Light, Body Equilibrium, Concealing Amphora, Energy Missile, Identify, Darkvision, Energy Cone

*Background Story*
Clang came out of the forges of House Cannith ten years ago, created as an experiment. Like other warforged, he was built to kill. But unlike them, he was built to kill with his mind and replace the flagging ranks of combat-capable spellcasters in the army of Karrnath. Fearing neither death nor snipers thanks to his adamantine plating, he was considered the ideal replacement. He fought in campaigns against Cyre and Thrane, serving with distinction that went largely unrecognized by his superiors.

When the war ended, like other warforged, Clang had no idea what to do with himself. He was not as strong as other warforged and felt alone and confused without orders and a clear chain of command. His purpose was to kill, and he wished only to continue. He served out several short contracts as a bodyguard and caravan guard, which left him in Breland at the end of his last term. Living in Sharn for a month, he quickly began to yearn for the regimentation of Karrnath but knew there would be nothing for him on his return but more of the same pathless wandering, and he'd become troubled by the lack of recognition for himself and other warforged who served as they were built to.

It wasn't for glory or honor that Clang wanted recognition. He didn't feel entitled to it. Rather, he felt that its lack bred distinctions between warforged and others. It created morale problems and broke the unity that was the foundation of any good military. He wanted to subsume his identity in the greater whole, and that was denied.

Despite his killing of hundreds of Cyran soldiers during the war, he took a job venturing into the Mournland with some to recover lost artifacts. There, he found his service rewarded with a share of the treasures. But the Cyrans were wild and unorganized. They claimed to be soldiers from the war, but if they were it only explained Cyre's fate. After two years, his contract with them expired. Not knowing what to do, yet again, Clang found himself in Sharn. A scholar at Morgrave University took an interest in his unique attributes and he consented to being studied, again feeling lost without a war to fight. When the term of his agreement with the scholar expired, he chose to return to adventuring.
[/b]


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 9, 2005)

Changed character ideas... again.  

```
[B]Name:[/B] Tamin "The Whirling Blades" Saphonbend
[B]Class:[/B] Fighter 5
[B]Race:[/B] Halfling
[B]Size:[/B] Small
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] Chaotic Good
[b]Region:[/b] Talenta Plains (Gatherhold)
[B]Deity:[/B] Dol Dorn

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 10 000
[B]Dex:[/B] 17 +3 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] 42 (5d10+10)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] -/-
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (06p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 15'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] -
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +2 (04p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +3        [B]Spell Save:[/B] -
[B]Cha:[/B]  8 -1 (00p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -3         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] --%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +6    +2    +3    +1    +0    +0    22
[B]Touch:[/B] 15              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 18

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +2    +2    +8
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +3    +2    +6
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +1    +2    +4

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
+1 Valenar Double-Scimitar+10    1d4+6      18-20/x2
+1/+1 VDS, TWF            +8/+8  d4+5/d4+4  18-20/x2
Sling             50'     +10    1d3+2            x2
Talenta Boomerang 30'     +10    1d3+2            x2
XXXX                      +X     XdXX+X     XX-XXxX

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Halfling, Elven, Dwarven

[B]Abilities:[/B] Halfing Racial Abilities

[B]Feats:[/B]
C1: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Valenar Double-Scimitar)
F1: Two-Weapon Fighting
F2: Weapon Focus (Valenar Double-Scimitar)
C3: Improved Buckler Defense
F4: Weapon Specialization (Valenar Double-Scimitar)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 32       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Craft (Weaponsmithing)     8    +2          +10
Listen (cc)                4    +1    +2    +7
Tumble (cc)                4    +3    -3    +4
Intimidate                 8    -1          +7

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
+1/+1 Valenar DblScmtr 4725gp  7.5lb
Darkwood Talenta Bmrng   25gp   .5lb
Cloak of Resistance +1 1000gp   .5lb
+1 Darkwood Buckler    1190gp 1.25lb
+1 Breastplate         1350gp   15lb
[B]Total Weight:[/B]18.75lb   [B]Money:[/B] 720gp 0sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy   Lift    Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]              43.5    87  131.25  131.25  656.25

[B]Age:[/B] 34
[B]Height:[/B] 3'2"
[B]Weight:[/B] 36lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Green
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Light tan
```
*Appearance:* When one visits Tamin, he's sitting in his shop, working on some blades.  Maybe this is why he is good with blades?  He sits there, his hands dirty with whatever he's doing.  He looks up at you through his goggles... is he looking at you?  One eye is definitely fixed on you, the other... is looking past you?  Such green eyes are odd, they have the look that something behind them is broken.  His hair is pulled back so as to not get in the way of his work and he stands up, expectantly.  He shifts to his right leg and wipes his hands on his work pants.  Too tough for light travel, his clothing is held somewhat close to his body.  It's not form-fitting, but it is obvious he does not want his clothes to get in his way.  A nice-looking boomerang is slung around his waist, and... now that you mention it, his shop is filled with a bit of nice equipment.

*Background:* Tamin was born and raised in the Talenta Plains, but not as a nomad like most Halflings.  His parents worked for one of the Houses, but that was a long time ago and they are no longer with us.  Tamin lost his family at an early age to the War -- his house was raided, his family was slaughtered, but Tamin fell before anyone else did to a sharp blow to the head.  When Tamin woke up, he wanted to join the war to find the people who did this to his family.  He was too young to join the army at the time, but he learned to use the Elves' weapons.  We worked with what he could find, with one of the Houses helping him survive, but when Tamin was old enough, he enlisted and used his knowledge of Elven weaponry against them.  Today, he works quietly as a smith, one of the few halflings that have settled down.  His friends know him as Tam, but those are few.  Most know him as "Blades," but he does not go into detail as to why.  "I am good with blades."  "What do you mean?  Making them?  Using them?"  "... I am good with blades."

*Notes:*:
Action Points:7
[sblock]Future Plan.  Going to start Exotic Weapon Master at 7th level, then Heir of Siberys at 12th or whenever I qualify.[/sblock]


----------



## megamania (May 9, 2005)

MADMAXIM

I do have the Miniature's book and I'm fine with it and the character you have chosen.  I'll look it more tonight but you are in.


----------



## megamania (May 9, 2005)

OKAY-  HERE WE GO

lonesoldier   human ninja
sleppystyle  human cleric
bront          House deneith noble fighter
madmaxim   warforged marshal
samnell       war forged psion
jdvn1         halfling fighter


Congrats everyone.

To those that hoped to get in, players may fall out or I may start another another PbP so keep looking.

For the players of THE CHAOS EFFECT-

I will be looking over the characters tonight and if I feel the need I will address concerns or backgrounds then.   I hope to begin this weekend.


----------



## Samnell (May 9, 2005)

Whew. Didn't think I'd make it. Usually takes me forever to get a PC done.


----------



## Cedious (May 9, 2005)

*cries* 
andy how dare you not tell me about this on saturday
*cries*


----------



## MadMaxim (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, megamania. It's an idea I've working on for quite some time, but I've never really had a chance to realize it until now. I'm looking forward to your campaign. I'll post his chosen auras as soon as possible. I didn't get around to choose the specific ones, because I had to hurry to get him posted before it was too late


----------



## lonesoldier (May 10, 2005)

Okay, character is complete. But I need to edit it (skills are a little weird -_- ). My sister is using the computer, so that plan of uploading the finished sheet about two hours ago will not work. Upload should occurs around 22:00 MST (That's 5:00 GMT)

EDIT 1: (-zors)
Allright, I was wondering, next level can I take the human paragon PrC from Unearthed Arcana? If you want I can send you the details so the class.


----------



## megamania (May 10, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> *cries*
> andy how dare you not tell me about this on saturday
> *cries*




Sorry.  I decided kinda late.  Next time


----------



## megamania (May 10, 2005)

...and you know there will be a next time



so many stories....so little time....


----------



## megamania (May 10, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Okay, character is complete. But I need to edit it (skills are a little weird -_- ). My sister is using the computer, so that plan of uploading the finished sheet about two hours ago will not work. Upload should occurs around 22:00 MST (That's 5:00 GMT)
> 
> EDIT 1: (-zors)
> Allright, I was wondering, next level can I take the human paragon PrC from Unearthed Arcana? If you want I can send you the details so the class.




I'll have to look into it.   I didn't like much of that book so I'm really even sure where it is within my room....


----------



## Bront (May 10, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> I'll have to look into it.   I didn't like much of that book so I'm really even sure where it is within my room....



The paragon classes are pretty beneign, basicly 3 level prestiege classes that tweek your racial stats.  The human one, If I recall, gives you a few extra feats and class skills, and eventualy a +2 to one stat of your choice.

If I'm out of line, let me know, but I would suggest that if there is anything you want/are using that is not in the SRD, core books/XPH, or Eberron main book, you might want to explain it more or post a link to where you can get more info on it (I know there's a preview of the Marshal class for example).  I always like making things easy for the GM, and I personaly like to know what's doing what and where it's from (So I can pick up the book if it's cool).

I need to redo some of the minor math (Think my initiative is screwed up, not sure), and did have a few questions about my Favored in House feat.  They'll be posted on my character sheet post (I'll note any updates I make).


----------



## MadMaxim (May 10, 2005)

By the way, megamania, how do we calculate hit points? Fixed hit points? I was just wondering since it's the only thing I haven't done.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2005)

I assumed average hp, but.


----------



## megamania (May 10, 2005)

HP  go ahead and roll them.  Be honest.  If I find everyone has 90% of max, so will villians and creatures.


As far as books,  If I have it and it's WoTC I will generally accept it.  This is why I asked you to inquire with me first.  I do have the miniatures book but I use it mainly for monster stats.  I need to look over the Marshal still.  Paragon again, I need to look at it but there is very little by WoTC that I reject and those are well known broken classes/Prc like the Hulking Hurler.

Beyond that, the plot map is complete at my end, the major NPC is done and I hope to post starting Tommorrow with first replies due Sunday.

On that note, if everyone has replied before Sunday and the oppertunity presents itself to me, I will post sooner than Sunday.


----------



## Cedious (May 10, 2005)

Ohhh the major npc *giggles*
i will have to beat the info out of you at work andy......
*casts conceal from the DM*
*move along andy nothing to see here*
*spoiler for players*
i will just read the posts and give comments every now and again......one thing i was not so sure about is that andy likes to put alot of traps and things like that in your way to.....i hope you got someone that can *cough* detect traps and *cough* decable devices *cough*
 

*whistles*


----------



## Cedious (May 10, 2005)

This is megamania signed in under Cedious at our place of work.  I printed out the characters and see LOTS of holes.  Until these and ALL backgrounds are started I can't start.

Just a heads up.

I'll check in again after work around midnight.

Now what kind of mischief can I get into using his user name....?


----------



## MadMaxim (May 10, 2005)

Except for the lack of hit points what would the holes be...?


----------



## Bront (May 10, 2005)

Megamania said:
			
		

> I printed out the characters and see LOTS of holes.  Until these and ALL backgrounds are started I can't start.
> 
> Just a heads up.
> 
> ...




I will roll HPs, I generaly just assigned max to start till I knew what to do.

If you see any holes my my char, feel free to let me know publicly or privately.  Don't matter, and no embarasment.

On a side note, I'll offer my services to help anyone who needs to flesh out or stat out anything.  I'm on a creative binge for some reason of late (Writen probably 20 pages of background material/game mechanics stuff in the past 2 weeks, and haven't tapped all that's floating around in my knoggin).


----------



## Bront (May 10, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> Ohhh the major npc *giggles*
> i will have to beat the info out of you at work andy......
> *casts conceal from the DM*
> *move along andy nothing to see here*
> ...



That's what commoners are for.  "Oops, that's a trap.  Bring down another one!"


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> If you see any holes my my char, feel free to let me know publicly or privately.  Don't matter, and no embarasment.



Seconded.


			
				Bront said:
			
		

> On a side note, I'll offer my services to help anyone who needs to flesh out or stat out anything.  I'm on a creative binge for some reason of late (Writen probably 20 pages of background material/game mechanics stuff in the past 2 weeks, and haven't tapped all that's floating around in my knoggin).



I'll gladly listen to ideas people have on my background, since I'm new to Eberron.


----------



## Samnell (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Seconded.




Thirded. Given the race-to-get-in, I know I certainly couldn't check and double-check like I'm inclined to, not to mention the background's brevity.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 11, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> Thirded. snip



Fourth-ed.

I uploaded by history and appearance to my char sheet. You can reach it using the link in my signature.


----------



## Cedious (May 11, 2005)

Samnell i see you have dr 3/adamantine i thought its ment to be 2/adamantine

im still looking (this is cedious andy does not really have computer access until he goes on break or somthing like that)

at lunch he said someone will be able to have a 40+ charisma once per day or somthing that he has to look into tonight, i just skimmed through the char sheets and did not see it anywhere but if thats you can you just double check to save him some time please.


Edit- sorry Samnell i did not see the imp dmg reduction feat nevermind ignor the first sentance


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> at lunch he said someone will be able to have a 40+ charisma once per day or somthing that he has to look into tonight, i just skimmed through the char sheets and did not see it anywhere but if thats you can you just double check to save him some time please.



Wow!


----------



## Cedious (May 11, 2005)

bront its you i see it now,

Aristocrat (7*7=49)

can you just double check that for him please

Edit - i have to get back to work i will check back in later


----------



## Bront (May 11, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> bront its you i see it now,
> 
> Aristocrat (7*7=49)
> 
> ...




That's skill points.  7 per level (4 class, 2 int, 1 human), * 7 (4 for first, and 3 for levels 2-4).  Not charisma.  I was just doing public math.


----------



## MadMaxim (May 11, 2005)

I dare you to find holes in my character sheet except for the hit points which I haven't rolled yet  By the way, I figured the (synergy) bonuses into my skill modifiers in case you're wondering how my Diplomacy modifier got that high.


----------



## Cedious (May 11, 2005)

ok i will tell andy 

im just passing on what he is saying to me on break to get everything going  
*cough* i can waste more time then him *cough*

he just told me that as soon as he puts all your chars on his char sheets at home he will be ready to start. probably around the end of this week, maybee sooner


----------



## Cedious (May 11, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> I dare you to find holes in my character sheet except for the hit points which I haven't rolled yet  By the way, I figured the (synergy) bonuses into my skill modifiers in case you're wondering how my Diplomacy modifier got that high.






lol im just going over char for obvious stuff, i want to see how he does dm'ing a pbp, he has told me what is going to happen and it sounds cool so i just want to get the ball rolling as fast as posible to see where he goes with this.

he is my dm.... and i enjoy the things he thinks up... and if this game is going the way i think it will hopfully i get pass on some of my ideas for him to use 


Edit- i see what happened, the way he printed out the sheet got all combined and it looked like you had a +49 to char on diplomacy


----------



## lonesoldier (May 11, 2005)

I printed from notepad and everything got shunted down a line. Needless to say: >_<

The one thing I didn't like about my character was I spread my skills around rather than focuses one 7 or 8 skills and pumping them.


----------



## Cedious (May 11, 2005)

lol MadMaxim i found a hole 

*inserts granade into mouth*
BANG

there see 

i looked it over and i cant see anything that stands out...but i don't have any books at work so im going by memory alone.


----------



## Bront (May 11, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> Edit- i see what happened, the way he printed out the sheet got all combined and it looked like you had a +49 to char on diplomacy



No, I do have several synergy bonuses to the skill though.


----------



## Bront (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Seconded.
> I'll gladly listen to ideas people have on my background, since I'm new to Eberron.



I'll take a look at it when i get home and make a few suggestions.  You want an e-mail or post?


----------



## sleepystyle (May 11, 2005)

Yeah my char is still in need of some fine tuning and gap filling.  I'm editing the original post as I go along but it's still not there yet.  BTW> Traded Craft wondrous for Craft Wand and I'd like to start with a couple of wands (CMW & Summon II)  and some scrolls but how will that work for the xp cost?  Also is there a standard dice roller that people here use for PbPs?


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> Except for the lack of hit points what would the holes be...?




Skill points missing: Kerrick

Powers / Spells missing/incomplete:  

Background incomplete:  Kerrick

Misc:  Spike-  wt = <300 lbs?  I may be wrong but I thought they started at 600



Things I still need to look up to understand fully-  Marshal Class with Auras

Cedious made it sound worse than it was but I still need to see a few changes.  Perhaps they are already done.  If so I apologize in advance.


With the "negative" being over, for the possitive-  I see LOTS of Role Playing here.  In your backgrounds, I see a lot of military backgrounds-  FROM DIFFERENT COUNTRIES!

I would like to know what your PC's thoughts are on other countries, their soldiers and etc.  I see lots of conflict with Aundair, Karrnath and Talenta Plains developing already.

Here's to the start this week.....  

Look into the Main site occationally as once I feel we are ready to start I will be posting individuals to begin with and how you possibly come together as an unlikely group.
(Kerrik needs a background!)


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That's what commoners are for.  "Oops, that's a trap.  Bring down another one!"




Nodwick is a henchmen AND a commoner?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll take a look at it when i get home and make a few suggestions.  You want an e-mail or post?



I think a post is easier.  If you prefer an email, that's fine, though.


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> Samnell i see you have dr 3/adamantine i thought its ment to be 2/adamantine
> 
> im still looking (this is cedious andy does not really have computer access until he goes on break or somthing like that)
> 
> ...




just a misread on my part.  The text is bunched up sometimes takes a moment to decyfer which I don't get at work in general.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> With the "negative" being over, for the possitive-  I see LOTS of Role Playing here.  In your backgrounds, I see a lot of military backgrounds-  FROM DIFFERENT COUNTRIES!
> 
> I would like to know what your PC's thoughts are on other countries, their soldiers and etc.  I see lots of conflict with Aundair, Karrnath and Talenta Plains developing already.



To remind you -- you said you'd comment on my background, give ideas.  I don't think it's a big deal, so whenever you have time.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> just a misread on my part.  The text is bunched up sometimes takes a moment to decyfer which I don't get at work in general.



Sounds like someone needs ranks in Decipher Script...


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

sleepystyle said:
			
		

> Yeah my char is still in need of some fine tuning and gap filling.  I'm editing the original post as I go along but it's still not there yet.  BTW> Traded Craft wondrous for Craft Wand and I'd like to start with a couple of wands (CMW & Summon II)  and some scrolls but how will that work for the xp cost?  Also is there a standard dice roller that people here use for PbPs?




I'm not as computer savvy as some so I generally just roll it here at the computer and if it is a dramatic hit or miss I play it up but other just state a hit or miss.

To use your XP now will drop you a level, just subtract and denote it somewhere I can see it to make notes on it.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Skill points missing: Kerrick



([6+1]*4) + (6+1) + (6+1) + (6+1) + (6+1) = 8*7 = 56
5+5+5+0+7+6+7+4+2+4+6+5=56



> Background incomplete:  Kerrick



The gist of it is there. The point was to be slightly mysterious. If you need more I guess I know what I'm doing in class tomorrow.



> Kerrik needs a background!



See above. This might have been said before my upload of course.

EDIT:
If you are working off of a printed copy from a day or two ago, yes nothing is there. Unless I am mistaken everything is currently filled in and correct. I am only elven, I do make mistakes, please alert me if I have done so.


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

I am going to take a moment to comment on characters and backgrounds now-

Kerrick Estas  LN  Breland
Skills need to be done. I need a background fleshed out.  Being 5th level ninja at the age of 17 should be explained within it.  What has he done?  Where are his family?  Dead or alive?  

Rashleigh d'Orloff  NG  origin unknown
A cleric!  Awesome  My favorite class (even in 2e).  I really enjoy this background and I have altered the story slightly to use it better.  What does his family think of his decision.  What do the siblings think?  Sister/brothers?  More on the relationship of the teacher would be welcomed.  Were both you and Clang with the same teacher?

Vander d'Deneith  LG  Noble from ?    
My early copy has no background.  What has made him decide to become an adventurer?  When did his dragonmark appear.  Is he happy about it?  Is it publically displayed or hidden from view?  You have a horse listed.  Where is it when within Sharn?  Abroad?

Spike  LN  Aundair
Nice origin.  Do you plan to be the leader of this group?  How does he deal with stress and failure?  What happened to his original team?  Killed or disbanded?  By whom and why and how does he feel about it?

Clang  LN  Karrnath now resides in Breland
"His purpose was to kill, and he wished only to continue."  Curious quote and one that demands exploring    I'll need to brush up on the 3.5 psionics.  I had just gotten 3.0 down when 3.5 came out.
Does he hold grudges?  Built for one country and lives in another.  LN but wants to kill.  I'm just curious.  You mention killing 100's of Cyrian soldiers.  Personal feelings there if you deal with cyrian survivors/soldiers?  Who is the scholar in Morgrave?  Any connection to Rashleigh maybe?

Tamin Saphonbend  CG  Talenta Plains
Any preferrence on whom or why the family were erased?  Was it just an act of the war or more incidious and personal than that?  Any thoughts on why you be asked to visit a top diplomat/politician in Sharn?  What motivates him?   Halflings often dislike the elves yet you use a smaller version of their racial weapon.  Why?  Envy? Show of disrespect?  Show of skill?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Tamin Saphonbend  CG  Talenta Plains
> Any preferrence on whom or why the family were erased?  Was it just an act of the war or more incidious and personal than that?  Any thoughts on why you be asked to visit a top diplomat/politician in Sharn?  What motivates him?   Halflings often dislike the elves yet you use a smaller version of their racial weapon.  Why?  Envy? Show of disrespect?  Show of skill?



It was an act of war, but when someone kills your family it _becomes_ personal.  I'm thinking I don't remember my parents too well (which helps because I want to take Heir of Siberys and if my family is all up in the Houses then I'm kind of tied there too), so if it was anything personal I wouldn't know.  Feel free to play with it, though... not that I have to tell you.

Well, Tamin has been working as a smith for a very, very long time.  Most Halflings in Talenta aren't stationary enough to have their own forge, so I might be known as "The crazy old man with the weapons."  Eventhough I'm not old.  Anyway, maybe someone in Sharn has heard of me?  He wants a favor with a pretty good smith?  To equip some of his troops with good weapons?  Or he knew my family?  Maybe I know someone who knows someone?  Maybe I hae cousins in Sharn, and they have connections?

My using an Elven weapon is a sign of... I can think of a term for it.  It's the feeling of, "... Hah!  I'm beating you with your own weapon!  How'd you like _that_, punks?!"  Show of disrespect/skill, maybe.  I'm gonna take Exotic Weapon Master really soon with it.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Kerrick Estas  LN  Breland
> Skills need to be done. I need a background fleshed out.  Being 5th level ninja at the age of 17




I'm sorry. I just do not see the problem with my skills. I will have the background done for tomorrow, but I cannot see the issue with my skills (I have enough points, did I think a Cross-class was a class one? Or something?)


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> I'm sorry. I just do not see the problem with my skills. I will have the background done for tomorrow, but I cannot see the issue with my skills (I have enough points, did I think a Cross-class was a class one? Or something?)



Mega probably typed that before you posted your last post.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 11, 2005)

Oh. Allright then. The times of posting are pretty close. I guess we are all online. GO TO SLEEP! I'm actually lying on my bed, writing my background into a notebook.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

And Mega's post probably took much longer to compile and type.

Yeah, I should go to sleep... hm.


----------



## Samnell (May 11, 2005)

Finally a DM who wants to know about my background! 



			
				megamania said:
			
		

> "His purpose was to kill, and he wished only to continue."  Curious quote and one that demands exploring




I can always elaborate. 



> Does he hold grudges?




He hasn't had much chance to. It didn't matter to him who the enemy was, just that he was pointed at a group of people and told to off them. As long as, you know, it's officially sanctioned and all.



> LN but wants to kill.




He's not a total psycho. He doesn't kill because he takes pleasure in killing hated foes or something. Rather when he's got a target to eliminate, he has the sense of everything going according to plan. It helps that he had the whole comradeship/military thing going. Just follow orders, do your best, and everything will be ok. He does have a real problem with couching it in polite terms, but that's what a Cha 6 is for.  One of the best parts of the war was that he could do what he was built for, often and properly.



> I'm just curious. You mention killing 100's of Cyrian soldiers. Personal feelings there if you deal with cyrian survivors/soldiers?




There's some residual feeling about Cyre, but he classes it as militarily destroyed and thus not all that important anymore. A Cyrian, at least unarmed or unaggressive, is nothing worthy of, or permissable to kill. The hundreds of Cyrian soldiers figure assumes a lot of area attacks and a load of first level warriors, extended over several years. If anything, he's more likely to dismiss Cyrians now.

His most powerful emotion isn't hate or anger. He's capable of very cold rationality. What he got out of life was the feeling of being part of some huge, anonymous mass greater than the sum of its parts. He was a living cog in this incredible machine that people poured their lives into; giving up themselves entirely. A soldier, to him, is not a person. A soldier ceases being a person and becomes a sort of object. It lives in one of two sharply-defined categories "us" and "them". Us is the important one. Clang wants to be a part of "us". Specifically, he wants to be the part of "us" that kills with its mind. It's what he's for. He conceptualizes himself as a weapon.



> Who is the scholar in Morgrave?




I figure some sort of artificer interested in warforged curiosities, not directly affiliated with House Cannith. It was a legitimate, above-board contract. Probably at least a little bit eccentric to be gaga about warforged considering the post-War attitudes. I'm not terribly good with names, but the guy probably has a reputation for his little obsession. 



> Any connection to Rashleigh maybe?




I hadn't planned any, but I am open to it.


----------



## Bront (May 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> I am going to take a moment to comment on characters and backgrounds now-
> 
> Vander d'Deneith  LG  Noble from ?
> My early copy has no background.  What has made him decide to become an adventurer?  When did his dragonmark appear.  Is he happy about it?  Is it publically displayed or hidden from view?  You have a horse listed.  Where is it when within Sharn?  Abroad?



Most of this was covered in the background (which I sblocked to save space, since it was over a page).

I didn't include places in the background intentionaly so he could start and end up where it is most convienent for you.  Feel free to say "This works if you are from X and you fled to Sharn where you could get lost easily in a papertrail" or whatever is most convenient for you to twist work with. 

He's taking cover from his older brothers, and he works for the defenders guild.  It's not that simple, but I don't think I need to reitterate everything in the background.  However, he's not happy that he needs to hide for his brothers, his father was assasinated, and he can not take what he feels is his rightful place at the head of his family's estate and lead the House like his father wanted.

He thinks of the dragonmark as part of his nobility and heritage.  As a house noble of the d'Deneith family, he is there to serve and protect those of his house, and those he's employed for.  However, he feels that the honor and the integrety of the house is important, and is willing to stand for his beliefs (Hense his continuted sort of limbo state of hiding from brothers with a low profile/working for the house and becoming an accomplished member).  

The mark itself is likely on his back, and given that he tends to wear armor a lot (He has a spare suit of chain for sleeping in when traveling).  There might be a whisp of it on a shoulder, or perhaps by his neck, but it's generaly not visable if he's dressed.

The horse is probably kept in a house stable (He probably stays within the house baracks or some other house housing, using contacts and such.)  If he can, he will tend to try to bring the horse with (Assuming it's going to be needed) when he can while he works.

Generaly, Vander is a tactician in and out of combat.  Options in combat provide him with freedom, so mobility and flexibility are valued.  The warhorse is part of that as well.  There's a reason he carries several different weapons, and has  the feats he does (While still wearing full plate).

I still haven't gotten an answer about using the Favor in House feat for the mithril plate and/or magebreed horse (Check the previous posts for the request, no problem if it's a no, I just want an answer or to at least know you're thinking about it.).


----------



## Bront (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think a post is easier.  If you prefer an email, that's fine, though.



I like your background.  It's short, but sweet and to the point.  You might want to specify the house you worked with, (I would guess perhaps a smith for Ghallanda, though not sure either halfling house would have many weaponsmiths).  Perhaps it wasn't a halfling house (especialy since they generaly were considerend neutral, so not likely to be attacked outright), but you worked for one of the other houses that would be likely to be directly involved in the war, like Deneith (Gives you a possable link to my character) or even one of the elven houses.  Or, perhaps you supplied weapons to the guards that protected the healers (And then worked for Jorasco).

Perhaps he's made his way to Sharn to research and get a closer look at the Valenar elves (They are the ones that use Scimitars) as well as to make some coin with his weapons.  Also, are you racist against all elves? Or are you focused against the Valenar elves?

Just spouting ideas.  Hope they help.


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> I'm sorry. I just do not see the problem with my skills. I will have the background done for tomorrow, but I cannot see the issue with my skills (I have enough points, did I think a Cross-class was a class one? Or something?)





Sorry.  I printed out the PC sheets before any corrections were made.  They are clear now.  I'll need to recopy the characters.  Looks good.


----------



## megamania (May 11, 2005)

and a full history.  Thankyou.  I'll reprint everyones characters tonight.  With luck I'll begin posting.




To everyone-  if anything I suggested was not there but is, it means either I missed it or it is based from a printout I did just after announcing the set six players.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I like your background.  It's short, but sweet and to the point.  You might want to specify the house you worked with, (I would guess perhaps a smith for Ghallanda, though not sure either halfling house would have many weaponsmiths).  Perhaps it wasn't a halfling house (especialy since they generaly were considerend neutral, so not likely to be attacked outright), but you worked for one of the other houses that would be likely to be directly involved in the war, like Deneith (Gives you a possable link to my character) or even one of the elven houses.  Or, perhaps you supplied weapons to the guards that protected the healers (And then worked for Jorasco).
> 
> Perhaps he's made his way to Sharn to research and get a closer look at the Valenar elves (They are the ones that use Scimitars) as well as to make some coin with his weapons.  Also, are you racist against all elves? Or are you focused against the Valenar elves?
> 
> Just spouting ideas.  Hope they help.



Ghallanda wasn't involved in the war?  My parents worked for a house, so I assumed I'd be helping a halfling house, but that's not necessarily true, I suppose.  I actually fought in the war while studying Elven weapons, and only became a smith after the war or towards the end of the war.  Is it unlikely that I could've helped more than one house, at different times?  While I may have worked for them or helped them, I don't feel a particularly loyalty to any of them.

I was bitter towards Valenar elves specifically, but I'll never know the ones that killed my parents so now I'm more inclined to just not like them.  I could do business with them, sell them weapons and such, but I don't like them.  Also, I consider my scimitars to be better than the ones made by the Elves.  I could've gone to Sharn to get a closer look at the Valenar elves, or maybe even to see if any one of them can match my skill with the Valenar Double-Scimitar.


----------



## Bront (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ghallanda wasn't involved in the war?  My parents worked for a house, so I assumed I'd be helping a halfling house, but that's not necessarily true, I suppose.  I actually fought in the war while studying Elven weapons, and only became a smith after the war or towards the end of the war.  Is it unlikely that I could've helped more than one house, at different times?  While I may have worked for them or helped them, I don't feel a particularly loyalty to any of them.




Ghallanda is the hospitality house, they runs inns, bars, restraunts, and things like that.  Probably the only house not heavily involved in the war, at least not on a combat mission (perhaps they hosted negotiatons, piece talks, and maybe even ran POW camps).

Jorasco is the healing house, more likely to be in the war as medics.  The houses do work togeather as well, so perhaps it was an enclave of house Jorasco protected by defenders from house Deneith (Human defenders and bladesman's guild house).  House Deneith gives you possable ties to my character (Given he's a noble of the house) if you want them.

You asked for a bit of extra ideas for backgrounds, I'm just offering them.  The background of Eberron is nebulous enough that you can probably shape it however you need to, to work with whatever house is appropriate.

I did peak at your too does, and just because you manifest a mark doesn't mean you are a member of a house (though you can't manifest one your race normaly couldn't), just that you have some house blood in you, and it's rare.  So don't let that constrain you too much.

I do like your background.  Gives you a different character, with a fairly clear thinking motive for how he is what he is.  I'm just offering tips you could expand on to flesh it out more if you wish (which is all I offered to do).


----------



## Cedious (May 11, 2005)

Time to waste some time while getting payed for it 
hows everyones chars coming....i was just reading there backgrounds and was impressed....lots of nice little things for andy to work with.

This should be fun...at least to read and watch what you guys are doing anyway


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Ghallanda is the hospitality house, they runs inns, bars, restraunts, and things like that.  Probably the only house not heavily involved in the war, at least not on a combat mission (perhaps they hosted negotiatons, piece talks, and maybe even ran POW camps).
> 
> Jorasco is the healing house, more likely to be in the war as medics.



Gotcha.  I knew the two houses, but I hadn't considered that they'd have such roles in the War.  Guess I haven't read that bit yet.







> The houses do work togeather as well, so perhaps it was an enclave of house Jorasco protected by defenders from house Deneith (Human defenders and bladesman's guild house).  House Deneith gives you possable ties to my character (Given he's a noble of the house) if you want them.



Hm, I like that idea.  I'd probably be a fan of a House like Deneith, so all the better.  


> You asked for a bit of extra ideas for backgrounds, I'm just offering them.



And I appreciate the ideas! 


> The background of Eberron is nebulous enough that you can probably shape it however you need to, to work with whatever house is appropriate.
> 
> I did peak at your too does, and just because you manifest a mark doesn't mean you are a member of a house (though you can't manifest one your race normaly couldn't), just that you have some house blood in you, and it's rare.  So don't let that constrain you too much.



Yeah, I was trying to avoid being a member of a house.  I'd probably protect medics of Jorasco as an excuse to find a way to be part of the War, though.  That they're Halflings is merely convenient.


> I do like your background.  Gives you a different character, with a fairly clear thinking motive for how he is what he is.  I'm just offering tips you could expand on to flesh it out more if you wish (which is all I offered to do).



Thanks!  I was going for something different and shocking at first (a Halfling Fighter?  With _TWF_?!  And A _Valenar_ weapon?!), but that's easier to do when I have a better idea of how it might be possible.  Although a Halfling Fighter isn't as odd in Eberron as other campaign settings.  I'd have taken Ride if I had more skill points.


----------



## Cedious (May 11, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Gotcha.  I knew the two houses, but I hadn't considered that they'd have such roles in the War.  Guess I haven't read that bit yet.Hm, I like that idea.  I'd probably be a fan of a House like Deneith, so all the better.
> And I appreciate the ideas! Yeah, I was trying to avoid being a member of a house.  I'd probably protect medics of Jorasco as an excuse to find a way to be part of the War, though.  That they're Halflings is merely convenient.
> Thanks!  I was going for something different and shocking at first (a Halfling Fighter?  With _TWF_?!  And A _Valenar_ weapon?!), but that's easier to do when I have a better idea of how it might be possible.  Although a Halfling Fighter isn't as odd in Eberron as other campaign settings.  I'd have taken Ride if I had more skill points.





A halfling fighter can be just as effective as anyother....my rogue 4 / fighter 2 in mega's game has just as much front line action as a fighter and does some nice dmg with taunt and sneak attack. 
it will be interesting how yours works out. What are your plans for your char as you advance in levels? thought about any other classes or just sticking with fighter?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> A halfling fighter can be just as effective as anyother....my rogue 4 / fighter 2 in mega's game has just as much front line action as a fighter and does some nice dmg with taunt and sneak attack.



Well, I agree, but it's just not common.  Like a Gnome Barbarian.







> it will be interesting how yours works out. What are your plans for your char as you advance in levels? thought about any other classes or just sticking with fighter?



Level 7: Exotic Weapon Master, Level 12: Heir of Siberys.  Each of them are 3-level PrCs.  I currently plan on going Fighter with the rest, but I might take a couple levels in Rogue since I'm big on Dex (any other class causes multiclassing penalty, which makes this convenient).


----------



## lonesoldier (May 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Sorry. I printed out the PC sheets before any corrections were made. They are clear now. I'll need to recopy the characters. Looks good. and a full history. Thankyou.




Kewl, well I wrote some more stuff for my character. It elaborates on the ranking system in the Temple of the Spire. It should be uploaded in a few minutes. (I have to type it out)


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2005)

[QUOTEGotcha.  I knew the two houses, but I hadn't considered that they'd have such roles in the War.  Guess I haven't read that bit yet.[/QUOTE]
It's more my interpretation of it then anything written.  As I said, it's nebulous in Ebberon, so you can have fun as you see fit.



> Hm, I like that idea.  I'd probably be a fan of a House like Deneith, so all the better.



Well, perhaps you work for the house in the Defenders guild, and have come to sharn, and eventualy work with (under?) my character.  Gives Mega one plot hook to grab the two of us, I can see Vander sympathizing with your character's family plight (Given his has some similar points), and you're obviously not a member of the house (Sorry, there's a height requirement).



> And I appreciate the ideas!



Glad to help 



> Yeah, I was trying to avoid being a member of a house.  I'd probably protect medics of Jorasco as an excuse to find a way to be part of the War, though.  That they're Halflings is merely convenient.



Assuming that being a halfing house didn't matter, see my above suggestion.  Likely being in the defenders guild protecting them would make some sense (It's a likely assignment for a Talenta halfling, even one who is a bit more civilized), even if it was your parents and not you working for them at the time (Even more sense, why displace a family when they're needed where they are?)

If you want to go that route, and know my character, let me (And the GM) know, and we can wrangle that out a bit exactly when/how/why/what.  This works even without knowing me though, so doesn't matter.



> Thanks!  I was going for something different and shocking at first (a Halfling Fighter?  With _TWF_?!  And A _Valenar_ weapon?!), but that's easier to do when I have a better idea of how it might be possible.  Although a Halfling Fighter isn't as odd in Eberron as other campaign settings.  I'd have taken Ride if I had more skill points.




There are some interesting feats in the Races book that lets you use racial weapons well.  However, you need to be the correct race (Elf, Halfling, Drow, Kalashtar).  They let you use action dice used on attacks apply to damage to too though, so it's a cool feat.  Might be worth looking into, though that sort of hoses the valenar weapon idea, which I think is cool.


I'm looking forward to this.  Lots of cool backgrounds, and interesting players.

Mega, you have a character thread for us to put our characters in yet?  That might be easier than grabbing them from here, and we can turn this into an OOC/Discussion thread.  Also, when you create it, edit the first post and put any links or updates in it (if you don't mind), saves time digging around to find things for everyone.


----------



## Cedious (May 12, 2005)

have you guys checked out mega's SH posts? that might give you an idea of the way he DM's and a little insight into what kind of situations you guys will be in.

just an idea to help you prepare...


----------



## MadMaxim (May 12, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Spike  LN  Aundair
> Nice origin.  Do you plan to be the leader of this group?  How does he deal with stress and failure?  What happened to his original team?  Killed or disbanded?  By whom and why and how does he feel about it?




Depending on whether a more suitable and experienced commander presents himself/herself, Spike will very likely take charge of the group. He's not power-hungry in any way, but he's used to taking charge in order to avoid complete anarchy.

Spike is always calm. In order to learn proper diplomatic skills, it was always stressed that he had to control his emotions otherwise he could end up losing. If he fails (and that has happened a few times), he has learned analyze the problem and find a logical solution to it and try not to repeat his mistake. In that way he's very "robot-like".

His original squad was disbanded after the war. The other warforged all got jobs in different parts of Aundair and it was impossible for Spike to persuade to come back, so that they could perhaps work as a mercenary unit. The unit was disbanded by his superior, Jonath ir'Talun, a nobleman and captain in the Aundairian army. He served with distinction during the war and was actually the one who suggested that Spike should try to lead a squad in order for him to gain some battlefield experience. Jonath was actually sorry that he had to do it, but peace had come to Khorvaire and now the Aundarian army had to cut expenses somewhere. Therefore, Spike's unit was disbanded. Spike isn't mad at Jonath for doing that. He had to do what he had to do...

EDIT: Rolled my hit points. Spike is ready for action!


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> Depending on whether a more suitable and experienced commander presents himself/herself, Spike will very likely take charge of the group. He's not power-hungry in any way, but he's used to taking charge in order to avoid complete anarchy.



Leadership should be an interesting dynamic in this group (I count at least 3 characters with 5+ ranks in diplomacy).  Vander is a bit of a leader, but is probably not quite as well militarily versed as Spike is.  He tends to lead more by example and dead than by word and command, and is probably a better leader in social situations (where is more experienced) than military situations (Dispite being a fine warrior).  I think it will work out well, and eventualy we'll all find our own niche.

FYI, I can't figure out how you got the +16 diplomacy.  I can follow you up to +13, I must be missing a synergy or other bonus.


----------



## Samnell (May 12, 2005)

Edited my sheet to add the rolled hp. Clang is good to ki- go.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well, perhaps you work for the house in the Defenders guild, and have come to sharn, and eventualy work with (under?) my character.  Gives Mega one plot hook to grab the two of us, I can see Vander sympathizing with your character's family plight (Given his has some similar points), and you're obviously not a member of the house (Sorry, there's a height requirement).[/qutoe]Work for the house from Talenta, or are you suggesting moving his location?  I was under the impression that other houses don't have much of a prescence in Talenta.  I'm fine with the idea, though.  What did you do during the War?  Maybe we had met then.
> 
> 
> > Assuming that being a halfing house didn't matter, see my above suggestion.  Likely being in the defenders guild protecting them would make some sense (It's a likely assignment for a Talenta halfling, even one who is a bit more civilized), even if it was your parents and not you working for them at the time (Even more sense, why displace a family when they're needed where they are?)
> ...


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bront said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of the houses have presences in every region in some form or another.  However, Defenders guild could easily be hired to protect another guild.  Durring the war, you could easily be in Talenta and later moved to Sharn after the war.  My character moved to Sharn after the war, and was too busy growing up before the war (Feel free to read my background.  I only s-blocked it to save space, I trust people to play it down in character)



> I guess that puts my HoS focus on House Jorasco.  Sounds good to me.
> Sure, why not?  Sounds like fun.
> If I had the book, I'd consider that...  you mean it hoses the valenar weapon idea because I'm not an Elf, so I can't take the appropriate feats?



Well, chances are then, that after the war, you went to work for the defenders guild in Sharn (Assuming you're working for them, not the Healing guild of House Jorasco), where you would have met Vander d'Deneith.  He's a noble of some favor in the house, though you'd probably see him pass up missions with a potentialy high profile.  Assuming you'd be open about your background (or maybe it's in your file), he would likely sympathize with you and probably pull you onto jobs he took (assuming you didn't mind).  Depending on how that ment, he might actualy tell you a bit about who he realy is (He hasn't changed his name, but he doesn't make his origin public to many people).

You're not an Elf, so you can't take the elven scimitar feat (barring GM saying you could) (I'll post the exact feat when I get home), but the halfling one allows you to use all the halfling weapons with a cool bonus (There are a few boomerang feats too).  They are cultural feats, that give you the damage ability with action points, and let you use feats like weapon focus, specialization, and imp crit on multiple weapons (all cultural weapons) with a single feat.


----------



## megamania (May 12, 2005)

I just reprinted everything I think is important including some of your discussions (16 pages!)  I will go over them in the day or two and hope to be ready this weekend.  I have some ideas and if you don't like how I introduce your character just tell me and I'll adjust(redo) as I can.

Its all about the roleplaying.

and dead bodies

and gold

and magic artifacts

you get the idea.

So watch here and on the PbP story thread.


----------



## megamania (May 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You're not an Elf, so you can't take the elven scimitar feat (barring GM saying you could) (I'll post the exact feat when I get home), but the halfling one allows you to use all the halfling weapons with a cool bonus (There are a few boomerang feats too).  They are cultural feats, that give you the damage ability with action points, and let you use feats like weapon focus, specialization, and imp crit on multiple weapons (all cultural weapons) with a single feat.





Being an elf is not as much a concern to me as being of a smaller size.  For the better part- only elves can create the double-scimitars and they will not very likely create one for a halfling.   If they do, it MUST have a legend that follows it.  A weapon created and given to a powerful halfling chief to honor a dept involving the elves.  Could be neat.


----------



## Samnell (May 12, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> and dead bodies




Only kind of bodies I like, except for eating.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Being an elf is not as much a concern to me as being of a smaller size.  For the better part- only elves can create the double-scimitars and they will not very likely create one for a halfling.   If they do, it MUST have a legend that follows it.  A weapon created and given to a powerful halfling chief to honor a dept involving the elves.  Could be neat.




It's a feat we were talking about, not a nice magic weapon.

The feat is called Bladebearer of Valenar, and you need to be an Elf from Valenar, so not likely for your Talenta Halfling.

The halfling weapon feat: Talenta Warrior
Req: Halfling from Talenta
Benifit: sharrash, tangat, and boomerang are martial weapons for you, you get +1 dmg when mounted using the weapons, feats specificly related to one weapon works on all of them (Specificly (Greater) Weapon Focus and Specialization, and Improved Critical), and if you spend an action point to add to an attack roll, you can add the result to damage too.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> I just reprinted everything I think is important including some of your discussions (16 pages!)  I will go over them in the day or two and hope to be ready this weekend.  I have some ideas and if you don't like how I introduce your character just tell me and I'll adjust(redo) as I can.
> 
> Its all about the roleplaying.
> 
> ...




Cool.  Let me know regarding my questions about using the favor.

There's a PbP story thread already?  Are we going to have a character thread in the rogue's gallery?


----------



## Samnell (May 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> There's a PbP story thread already?  Are we going to have a character thread in the rogue's gallery?




Here's the IC:
*http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=131416

*Noticed it skulking around Mega's sig a few days ago.


----------



## MadMaxim (May 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Leadership should be an interesting dynamic in this group (I count at least 3 characters with 5+ ranks in diplomacy).  Vander is a bit of a leader, but is probably not quite as well militarily versed as Spike is.  He tends to lead more by example and dead than by word and command, and is probably a better leader in social situations (where is more experienced) than military situations (Dispite being a fine warrior).  I think it will work out well, and eventualy we'll all find our own niche.
> 
> FYI, I can't figure out how you got the +16 diplomacy.  I can follow you up to +13, I must be missing a synergy or other bonus.




8 ranks + 1 (Charisma bonus) + 2 (Bluff bonus) + 2 (Sense Motive bonus) + 3 Skill Focus (Diplomacy) as bonus feat for 1st-level marshal = 16.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 12, 2005)

Sooooooo...

Should we start posting or wait until the 15th?


----------



## megamania (May 12, 2005)

It has begun!

Check out the PbP  THE CHAOS EFFECT for your plot hooks.

Each of you have been invited to join someone for a meeting and possibly to answer questions in your mind or dispose of skeletons within your personal closet.

Let the Chaos Begin!


----------



## megamania (May 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It's a feat we were talking about, not a nice magic weapon.
> 
> The feat is called Bladebearer of Valenar, and you need to be an Elf from Valenar, so not likely for your Talenta Halfling.
> 
> ...




I can let it go THIS time or if you wish-  you were asked to help in a show about the halflings.  You still impressed the locals.

One other thing-  Many the elves are quite proud of their weapon.  Some will be VERY displeased to know a halfling weilds one made for a halfling.  Just a heads up.....


----------



## megamania (May 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  Let me know regarding my questions about using the favor.
> 
> There's a PbP story thread already?  Are we going to have a character thread in the rogue's gallery?




I'm sure I can be talked into it.  

Rogue's gallery is for finished characters..correct.  I haven't been there in like three years.


----------



## megamania (May 12, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Sooooooo...
> 
> Should we start posting or wait until the 15th?




Check it out-  we begin....NOW!


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> 8 ranks + 1 (Charisma bonus) + 2 (Bluff bonus) + 2 (Sense Motive bonus) + 3 Skill Focus (Diplomacy) as bonus feat for 1st-level marshal = 16.




That's what I get for skimming (Didn't check the feats, just saw the +16).  Cool.


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> I'm sure I can be talked into it.
> 
> Rogue's gallery is for finished characters..correct.  I haven't been there in like three years.



I'll bring it up in game, I'll treat it like a "request" in progress waiting on beauracracy (lets you let it filter down whenever).

Would you like us to post the finished characters in the Rogue's Gallery then or leave them here?



			
				megamania said:
			
		

> Brom, an older brother



What's Brom's view of the eldest(Sorin)?  Generaly, Vander was fleeing his family for feer of them all, but if Brom's not going to out him to his oldest brother (Likely for simple jelously for getting the estate, suspicion that Sorin had dear old dad offed, or is trying to build his own name and sees Sorin as a rival now, the brothers oviously weren't exactly nice to eachother either so this is all reasonable.), he'd probably tolerate associating with him.  Otherwise, Vander was generaly trying to keep a low profile as to not be noticed by his family.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 13, 2005)

So my rank is Ryst then? I should probably edit my character sheet. I choose Estas because I thought that would be my rank.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Most of the houses have presences in every region in some form or another.  However, Defenders guild could easily be hired to protect another guild.  Durring the war, you could easily be in Talenta and later moved to Sharn after the war.  My character moved to Sharn after the war, and was too busy growing up before the war (Feel free to read my background.  I only s-blocked it to save space, I trust people to play it down in character)
> 
> Well, chances are then, that after the war, you went to work for the defenders guild in Sharn (Assuming you're working for them, not the Healing guild of House Jorasco), where you would have met Vander d'Deneith.  He's a noble of some favor in the house, though you'd probably see him pass up missions with a potentialy high profile.  Assuming you'd be open about your background (or maybe it's in your file), he would likely sympathize with you and probably pull you onto jobs he took (assuming you didn't mind).  Depending on how that ment, he might actualy tell you a bit about who he realy is (He hasn't changed his name, but he doesn't make his origin public to many people).



If I'm not mistaken, you weren't in the war?  Maybe I worked with the Defenders and, as is unsurprising, word of the Halfling Valenar Double-Scimitar weilder got around.  I worked in Talenta for a while but moved to Sharn to get a closer, more personal look at the Valenar Elves, still being very suspicious of them.  In Sharn, I worked for the Defender's guild and when word of the odd Halfling came about, you decided to meet me.  It's possible we were both open about our backgrounds (assuming I initiated the topic), and you invited me to various jobs.



> You're not an Elf, so you can't take the elven scimitar feat (barring GM saying you could) (I'll post the exact feat when I get home), but the halfling one allows you to use all the halfling weapons with a cool bonus (There are a few boomerang feats too).  They are cultural feats, that give you the damage ability with action points, and let you use feats like weapon focus, specialization, and imp crit on multiple weapons (all cultural weapons) with a single feat.



I'll look at the boomerang feats, but since I'm an odd race/weapon combination, I probably wouldnt' focus on anything with them.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Being an elf is not as much a concern to me as being of a smaller size.  For the better part- only elves can create the double-scimitars and they will not very likely create one for a halfling.   If they do, it MUST have a legend that follows it.  A weapon created and given to a powerful halfling chief to honor a dept involving the elves.  Could be neat.



Are you saying I can't make the Double-Scimitars with some research?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> I can let it go THIS time or if you wish-  you were asked to help in a show about the halflings.  You still impressed the locals.
> 
> One other thing-  Many the elves are quite proud of their weapon.  Some will be VERY displeased to know a halfling weilds one made for a halfling.  Just a heads up.....



Let what go this time?  The feat or the weapon usage or the weapon making?

Of course the Elves will be displeased.  Especially the Valenar Elves.  That's _exactly_ why my character uses it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Rogue's gallery is for finished characters..correct.  I haven't been there in like three years.



Is this a question?  I can't tell.  The Rogue Gallery is for characters.  It's common practice for people to post character and them edit them as needed, but different GMs do it differently.  Some don't have a Rogues Gallery at all, and just use the OOC thread (like this).  Others let players post in there willy-nilly.


----------



## Bront (May 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken, you weren't in the war?  Maybe I worked with the Defenders and, as is unsurprising, word of the Halfling Valenar Double-Scimitar weilder got around.  I worked in Talenta for a while but moved to Sharn to get a closer, more personal look at the Valenar Elves, still being very suspicious of them.  In Sharn, I worked for the Defender's guild and when word of the odd Halfling came about, you decided to meet me.  It's possible we were both open about our backgrounds (assuming I initiated the topic), and you invited me to various jobs.




Sounds good, though your into will probably need to be rewritten just a bit in the actual game (Easy enough), and I'd likely run into you doing all the other things I'm doing to prep.


----------



## Bront (May 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Let what go this time?  The feat or the weapon usage or the weapon making?
> 
> Of course the Elves will be displeased.  Especially the Valenar Elves.  That's _exactly_ why my character uses it.




I think he was thinking of letting you take the elven weapon feat.  Not an issue, as you stated before (I didn't think it would be, just wanted to bring them up).


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sounds good, though your into will probably need to be rewritten just a bit in the actual game (Easy enough), and I'd likely run into you doing all the other things I'm doing to prep.



Since you're a noble, I'd consider you hard to reach, especially in a pinch.  I wouldn't go looking for you.  You could find me at my home or at the tavern I frequent, eating.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think he was thinking of letting you take the elven weapon feat.  Not an issue, as you stated before (I didn't think it would be, just wanted to bring them up).



I might be able to find time to visit my FLGS tomorrow or sometime next week to see what the feat is -- could you give me a rundown?


----------



## Bront (May 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I might be able to find time to visit my FLGS tomorrow or sometime next week to see what the feat is -- could you give me a rundown?




It's identical to the halfling one I listed, but with the 3 elven racial weapons (Double Scim, Scim, Falchion).  +1 DMG when mounted, all are martial, and some feats appy to all three (Weapon Focus, Specialization, Imp Crit, and greater of any of these).  And you can apply the roll of an action die used to attack to damage as well.

It's not bad, but given you're a combo of racial weapons, and you already get the halfling ones as martial, I don't think it works well with your character.


----------



## Bront (May 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Since you're a noble, I'd consider you hard to reach, especially in a pinch.  I wouldn't go looking for you.  You could find me at my home or at the tavern I frequent, eating.




You do know he started and posted already, right?  Probably should sort out your start with him, and if I have time after all the rest of the things I wanted to do, I'd look you up.

Edit: Nevermind, I see you posted.  And it looks like I'll meet up with you eventualy anyway


----------



## sleepystyle (May 13, 2005)

mega>  The rogue's gallery would be a very welcome addition.  It will contain only your starting post and one post from each character, nothing else.  Then we edit that post as we level up so no one has to search back though the ooc thread to find our original character post.  Plus each character is in order one after another for easy reference.  

Also I have a question> I was considering trading one of my feats for the Research feat from the ECS.  However, I don't want to do that if it will in the end be pretty useless to me.  That's a pretty good possibility in the short term since we are heading to Xen d'rik, but then I'll be able to teleport at 8th level so I could make use of it at that point.  What do you think?  Will there be mysteries, prophecies, puzzles, etc where access to a library could make a difference?


----------



## sleepystyle (May 13, 2005)

Having trouble getting a link to my char in the sig to work properly.  Testing here.

If anyone wants to explain feel free.  I've tried several different ways and can't seem to get it so that the char name shows and the link stays hidden.


Thanks lonesoldier


----------



## lonesoldier (May 13, 2005)

In your sig place thing type:

[ URL =http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2231440&postcount=9 ]Rashleigh d'Orloff[ /URL ]

Without the spaces on either side of the "URL"


----------



## Cedious (May 13, 2005)

*laughs*
watch out for one eyed mutant space toads from the planet Andy


----------



## Cedious (May 14, 2005)

sleepytime-
This is megamania using Cedious again
where did this letter come from that arrived a few days before?

"Sitting up he reaches for the end table where he had lain a thin leather bound manual titled "Mabar: An Atlas of the Endless Night" and opens it to the folded letter currently doubling as a bookmark. The letter had arrived three days earlier notifying a nearly forgotten son of plans carefully laid, family obligation, and how both pertained to him."

I don't see anything about it in my notes or the most recent copy of your character.  Please let me know about this stuff before posting in the final site.


----------



## Bront (May 14, 2005)

Mega-

I figured I'd explain away where my request for Mithril Plate was based on in the story.  I hoped I gave you enough to do what you want with it (Still doesn't mean I'll get anything, or at least any time soon, or it could be ready.  You have several options on how to take that.)


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> It's identical to the halfling one I listed, but with the 3 elven racial weapons (Double Scim, Scim, Falchion).  +1 DMG when mounted, all are martial, and some feats appy to all three (Weapon Focus, Specialization, Imp Crit, and greater of any of these).  And you can apply the roll of an action die used to attack to damage as well.
> 
> It's not bad, but given you're a combo of racial weapons, and you already get the halfling ones as martial, I don't think it works well with your character.



Yeah, not too useful.  Ah well.  Good to know what my options are.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 14, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> *laughs*
> watch out for one eyed mutant space toads from the planet Andy



What goes through my head is, "Pfft, he's kidding.  He's kidding.  He _is_ kidding, right?"


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What goes through my head is, "Pfft, he's kidding.  He's kidding.  He _is_ kidding, right?"




I have used stranger things before......  

Currently I am compiling a collection of templates.  I only gone through about 2/3 of my books and have over 150 different templates.  I can create some very surprising creatures...


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2005)

The idea of the rogues gallery sounds good.  I'll start it up and see what I can do withit.  AFTER NPCs are used and "special" creatures I may post them also.


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> The idea of the rogues gallery sounds good.  I'll start it up and see what I can do withit.  AFTER NPCs are used and "special" creatures I may post them also.




Cool.  I've updated the sheet there, and changed the link in my sig.

I think everyone should adopt a color for spoken (possibly though too) words for their character, to make quoting a bit easier.  Just a thought.  I've been using Slate Grey, and I saw a few other colors out there.  Not a mandate, but a suggestion.  I think it makes reading a bit easier as well.

Mega, thanks for the assumed skill ideas.  If we specificly intend to use a skill, should we state it somehow (Like I tried to for my to-do list?), or are you just going to assume and do most of that for us? or a combo?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  I've updated the sheet there, and changed the link in my sig.



I'll be doing that soon, too.


> I think everyone should adopt a color for spoken (possibly though too) words for their character, to make quoting a bit easier.  Just a thought.  I've been using Slate Grey, and I saw a few other colors out there.  Not a mandate, but a suggestion.  I think it makes reading a bit easier as well.



Yep, I'm using orange.  In my sig, each of my characters is color-coded to the color spoken text I use.  


> Mega, thanks for the assumed skill ideas.



Ditto!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2005)

Oh, I still have to update my background a little... have to do that later, though.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 15, 2005)

Linked my sig to the Rouge's gallery sheet. Thanks for rolling that Spot check for me. That kind of thing is really helpful.


----------



## sleepystyle (May 15, 2005)

Mega>
Just working up my background and tying it into the 1st post.  I hadn't worked the bit about the letter out until I started to write the post.  I intentionally left a vague reference at the end of my bg and once I had a chance to think it over, the 1st post and its letter was what I came up with. 

FROM BG:
In his final year at the University, he is undertaking a field 

internship as his final project before graduation. The goal, his advising professor has 

just informed him, will be the recovery of a legendary ring from the continent of 

Xen'drik. Given his family connections though and the unusual destination, it is nearly 

certain that he will be asked to discretely transport something either to or from  ...


It certainly wasn't intended to gain any special knowledge or anything.  Just an explanation for why he bought some martial equipment that he wouldn't have needed otherwise.  The gist of the letter was meant to be a notification that his family/house had need of him and had used their influence to have him selected as part of an upcoming expedition where he would be required to act as escort.  He would be running the final leg of a contract to  smuggle a noble with rivals attempting to assassinate him/her from Thrane to the estate of a distant relative at the Port in Xend'rik.  Age gender and most details about the noble were left vague (though I was imagining a child) so that you could either use that as a story element or not.  Either way the noble being smuggled would only be with us until landing and may quietly remain in the background, with assassins having already been shaken or recalled if you aren't interested in that angle.

I had planned on sending you a message or posting here about the details but the cable lines at my apt are jacked up and I keep losing net connection.  It's been out since friday afteroon after I made the post.  It may work later today, or it may be out till I get the cable company to work some magic.  

Until then-
cheers for the chaos effect getting off to a nicely paced start.
-d


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  I've updated the sheet there, and changed the link in my sig.
> 
> I think everyone should adopt a color for spoken (possibly though too) words for their character, to make quoting a bit easier.  Just a thought.  I've been using Slate Grey, and I saw a few other colors out there.  Not a mandate, but a suggestion.  I think it makes reading a bit easier as well.
> 
> Mega, thanks for the assumed skill ideas.  If we specificly intend to use a skill, should we state it somehow (Like I tried to for my to-do list?), or are you just going to assume and do most of that for us? or a combo?




Color use is fine

And yes-  Sometimes I forget to check a skill or you have thought of something I have not and wish to know something.


----------



## megamania (May 15, 2005)

sleepystyle said:
			
		

> Mega>
> Just working up my background and tying it into the 1st post.  I hadn't worked the bit about the letter out until I started to write the post.  I intentionally left a vague reference at the end of my bg and once I had a chance to think it over, the 1st post and its letter was what I came up with.
> 
> FROM BG:
> ...




Xen'drik is a little ways away.  You'll see what happens.  After all- you need the keys to open any lock.

And thankyou.  I was taking a chance introducing everyone as individuals instead of a preset party but thought we were good enough players here to do it.  Makes it more realistic in my mind.


Now-  why has the son of a top Sharn politician called you folks here?   hmmmmmm.


----------



## Bront (May 15, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Now-  why has the son of a top Sharn politician called you folks here?   hmmmmmm.




Did someone bet him he couldn't get 6 accomplished adventurers to wait for hours on the Plateu for less than 1000 GP?


----------



## lonesoldier (May 15, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Now-  why has the son of a top Sharn politician called you folks here?   hmmmmmm.




Perhaps he is monitoring the gathering and grouping habits of armed and dangerous individuals?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Did someone bet him he couldn't get 6 accomplished adventurers to wait for hours on the Plateu for less than 1000 GP?


----------



## megamania (May 16, 2005)

maybe the kid has to ask you what you each would do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## gabrion (May 16, 2005)

@mega-Are submissions closed for this game, or are you still recruiting?


----------



## Bront (May 16, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> @mega-Are submissions closed for this game, or are you still recruiting?



We started already, but you never know, might need an alt (Or perhaps even one last character).  We're missing an arcane caster from our current mix.

FYI, If I'm a bit too active in posting in the official thread, I'll slow down.  Just let me know.  This is my first PbP other than Living Enworld, and I haven't gotten out of the tavern yet.


----------



## MadMaxim (May 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI, If I'm a bit too active in posting in the official thread, I'll slow down.  Just let me know.  This is my first PbP other than Living Enworld, and I haven't gotten out of the tavern yet.




Are you getting drunk in there...?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 16, 2005)

Dancing, actually.


----------



## megamania (May 16, 2005)

gabrion said:
			
		

> @mega-Are submissions closed for this game, or are you still recruiting?




Based on my orginal game rules I am filled but keep an eye out, one never knows when I need a replacement or decide seven is better than six.


----------



## megamania (May 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> We started already, but you never know, might need an alt (Or perhaps even one last character).  We're missing an arcane caster from our current mix.
> 
> FYI, If I'm a bit too active in posting in the official thread, I'll slow down.  Just let me know.  This is my first PbP other than Living Enworld, and I haven't gotten out of the tavern yet.




That's fine.  Have you seen the other PbP I am considering running this summer?


----------



## megamania (May 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dancing, actually.





Dancing Crunk and its weirding out the locals.


----------



## Bront (May 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Dancing, actually.



I think he has a sticker on his backpack that says "I'd rather be adventuring" though.


----------



## Bront (May 16, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> That's fine.  Have you seen the other PbP I am considering running this summer?




Just commented on it.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 17, 2005)

It's offical, the test came back positive.

I'm an idiot.

I'm going to retroactivly buy one real identification paper, as well as two forged ones. (From Sharn, The City of Towers book)


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

yup and it doesn't look good for it happening....


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> It's offical, the test came back positive.
> 
> I'm an idiot.
> 
> I'm going to retroactivly buy one real identification paper, as well as two forged ones. (From Sharn, The City of Towers book)




heh-   so much for THAT one......heeheehee   papers you have


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

... Oh, we should all get papers, shouldn't we?  I'm guessing they come in handy?


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Oh, we should all get papers, shouldn't we?  I'm guessing they come in handy?




Doh, I completely forgot about those...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

I'll take that as a "yes."


----------



## Samnell (May 17, 2005)

I feel vaguely smug about having identification papers already bought with starting cash.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

Whereas everyone else looks in their pocket, "... Oh!  Where did this paper come from?  Oh, Identification papers.  Those will be handy.  How fortunate I am."


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Whereas everyone else looks in their pocket, "... Oh!  Where did this paper come from?  Oh, Identification papers.  Those will be handy.  How fortunate I am."




No, no, those were.. um... always there... yeah... that's it...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

By the way, sleepystyle, the game is waiting on you.


----------



## sleepystyle (May 17, 2005)

One modem later with cable wiring in the building replaced to boot and I have a connection again.  I need to read up what I've missed and I'll post in this afternoon.
-d


----------



## Bront (May 17, 2005)

sleepystyle said:
			
		

> One modem later with cable wiring in the building replaced to boot and I have a connection again.  I need to read up what I've missed and I'll post in this afternoon.
> -d



Welcome back.  Also, don't forget to put your character in the rougue's gallary thread (Mega has a link in his sig)


----------



## megamania (May 17, 2005)

I will assume everyone has their papers in order unless the local children's thieves guild did really well....


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 17, 2005)

Nice to see you back, sleeps.


----------



## Bront (May 18, 2005)

Just a reminder, anyone who hasn't put their character in the rogue's gallery thread should ( I think Madmaxim still hasn't, not sure if we're missing anyone else).


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 18, 2005)

My background is updated on my character sheet.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 21, 2005)

Cough, cough, post, cough, cough...


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 22, 2005)

Who're we waiting for?


----------



## lonesoldier (May 22, 2005)

Dungeon Master, I believe.


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2005)

Sleepystyle is missing again too.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 22, 2005)

Actually, I think it might be sleepystyle.

Edit: Blast!  Bront beat me to it!


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Actually, I think it might be sleepystyle.
> 
> Edit: Blast!  Bront beat me to it!




Nener nener nener


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 22, 2005)

You win this time, Bront!


----------



## sleepystyle (May 22, 2005)

The latter half of the week is always busy for me, but this week was excessive.  Sorry for the delay.
-d


----------



## megamania (May 22, 2005)

I just finished a 54 hour week at job one and 16 at job two.  Trust me-  I know how busy busy can be.   Starwars later today (finally).   But first-  an update of my Storyhour CREATION SCHEMA then an update here.


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2005)

sleepystyle said:
			
		

> The latter half of the week is always busy for me, but this week was excessive.  Sorry for the delay.
> -d



NP, and good to know.  If you know in advance, try to let us know, but no big deal.


----------



## Bront (May 22, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> By happenstance. Raliegh catches a familiar figure in the secret windows. Brom's personal aid. Brom is keeping tabs on you.




I'm confused.  Isn't Brom my brother?  How is the aid familiar to Rashliegh? Did only he notice him?  Or was this supposed to be Vander noticing him?


----------



## megamania (May 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm confused.  Isn't Brom my brother?  How is the aid familiar to Rashliegh? Did only he notice him?  Or was this supposed to be Vander noticing him?




SORRY  my bad.   Not enough sleep before updating....  I'll fix.


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> SORRY  my bad.   Not enough sleep before updating....  I'll fix.



NP, just trying to get it straight.  I played it that I didn't notice him, but I know there's someone likely lurking.  Was an interesting use of the spoiler tags I thought.


----------



## Bront (May 23, 2005)

After thinking about it, I added a little extra in my diolog to Jaskin now that I've noticed the "watcher".  Nothing big, just be aware.


----------



## Cedious (May 24, 2005)

Andy how could you call into work you slacker ><
its great everyone is doing nothing....


----------



## megamania (May 24, 2005)

I let my diabetis get the better of me.  My knee is killing me and I feel punky.  All I want to do is sleep but can't.

I'll be in tommorrow.


----------



## lonesoldier (May 24, 2005)

Diabeties suck, as do knee pains.

I was wondering, is jumping forward 30' (rather than normally moving ahead) count as your move action? Or is a full round action? Does jumping into a threatened square provoke an AoO?


----------



## Bront (May 24, 2005)

Jumping any distance counts as part of your move action according to the RAW.  It's treated as normal movement for all other purposes besides the fact that you're jumping.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

megamania , are you recruiting? If so that’s great if not could you remove the recruitment category from your first post? (Just edit and pick the one you really should have.)

V/R
BS
PbP Moderator


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 26, 2005)

Oh, that's BS!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, that's BS!




The categories are meant to help people find games...  If the recruitment tag isn't being used correctly than it's not being useful.


----------



## sleepystyle (May 26, 2005)

I think that was just a joke, BS being your initials and all.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

sleepystyle said:
			
		

> I think that was just a joke, BS being your initials and all.




Oh I know it was...


----------



## Bront (May 26, 2005)

We're going strong, and I don't think we're recruiting any more.  You could probably change the tag yourself for now and he can change it back if he wants.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

works for me.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 26, 2005)

sleepystyle said:
			
		

> I think that was just a joke, BS being your initials and all.



Oh, what an _interesting coincidence_...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, what an _interesting coincidence_...




  What far more interesting is to see how people abbreviate my username to avoid saying BS.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 26, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What far more interesting is to see how people abbreviate my username to avoid saying BS.



What, you don't like being called BroSha?    I normally just refer to you as Brother Shatterstone, I think, or Brother.  I don't abbreviate too many names because, for example, there are way too many MM's.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What, you don't like being called BroSha?    I normally just refer to you as Brother Shatterstone, I think, or Brother.  I don't abbreviate too many names because, for example, there are way too many MM's.




I abbreviate alot, or at least I do in bunch.  BS doesn't bother me and if I abbreviate my own name it’s the abbreviation I use.  It fits me.  

Anyhow, we are getting your guys OOC thread off topic so I'm going to run.  

Have a good game guys and gals.


----------



## megamania (May 27, 2005)

Sorry about that Dark Knight.  As I said in the opening lines, I have not run a PbP or been involved in one in about two years so little things like that will be forgotten.  Thankyou for the heads up and correction.


Back to the normal chaos-


----------



## megamania (May 27, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Diabeties suck, as do knee pains.
> 
> I was wondering, is jumping forward 30' (rather than normally moving ahead) count as your move action? Or is a full round action? Does jumping into a threatened square provoke an AoO?




Jump = move

jump 5foot and no.  jump into and out yup.

This will be important as you have already seen, I will be providing mapping with most encounters.  

Any other thoughts or questions?

(and yes diabeties does suck-  I would rather be dealing with cancer again.  Cancer - you fix or you don't.  Diabeties just stays and slowly gets worse.  And yes-  I am a possitive kinda guy   )


----------



## sleepystyle (May 27, 2005)

I assumed I would have to ride the horse from the stables to the ship, but on the other hand, I'm also not concerned about costing jaskin any extra money.  If it is doable without having to have someone sitting with a horse in his lap I'll ride with it and the others in Delay's carriage.  Otherwise I'll make my own way from the stables.


----------



## Bront (May 27, 2005)

I've got the same horse problem, and the same idea for solving it.  Of course, I already own my horse.

BTW, I am going to make sure I get all the barding, saddles, and such for him too.


----------



## megamania (May 28, 2005)

Delay will be okay with the horses (Jasky will pay more for them and if they do anything...)  She will insist that is the last stop.  Do your horses like air travel?


----------



## Bront (May 28, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Delay will be okay with the horses (Jasky will pay more for them and if they do anything...)  She will insist that is the last stop.  Do your horses like air travel?




If they're in a cargo hold, shouldb't be a problem.  If they're sitting in someone's lap, likely a problem (especialy for the poor lap)


----------



## megamania (May 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> If they're in a cargo hold, shouldb't be a problem.  If they're sitting in someone's lap, likely a problem (especialy for the poor lap)




It will be tight on the Sky Coach.  On the air ship leaving the city it should not be an issue.


----------



## megamania (May 28, 2005)

Hey Bront-  Completely off subject but how does one do the hidden, spoiler section by the signiture.  My sig is getting out of hand and I was thinking about a means to hide it or shrink it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2005)

It's an sblock.  The code is:
[sblock]Text[/sblock]

Although I've heard that some people don't like it.  You could try using the sig thread.


----------



## megamania (May 29, 2005)

So I would add this to my signature?

[s/block]  [ /URL  info   /URL ] [sblock]   kinda.  And how to have it as "Show"  Hide"  or other?


----------



## megamania (May 29, 2005)

As you can tell-  I'm a complete master at computers.... sigh.


----------



## Bront (May 29, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Hey Bront-  Completely off subject but how does one do the hidden, spoiler section by the signiture.  My sig is getting out of hand and I was thinking about a means to hide it or shrink it.




[ sblock ] stuff  [ /sblock ]  Without spaces looks like this:
[sblock] stuff  [/sblock]

[ spoiler ] stuff  [ /spoiler ]  Without spaces looks like this: (Highlight the text below)


Spoiler



stuff



I used the spoiler when whispering to Jaskin.  I use sblock to either say something long that only some people should see, or perhaps OOC or stuff I want to trim the length down on.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 29, 2005)

For a url, the code is:
[ url=http://www.enworld.org/dadadada/dadada]Word or Words[/url ]
(without the spaces)

And it shows as:
Word or Words

If you want to put it in an sblock, you...

[sblock] [ url=http://www.enworld.org/dadadada/dadada]Word or Words[/url ] [/sblock]

Or maybe it's easier to read and more intutive like this:
[sblock]
[ url=http://www.enworld.org/dadadada/dadada]Word or Words[/url ]
[/sblock]
(enters don't mess anything up)

And it shows up as
[sblock]
Word or Words
[/sblock]
*the space you see above the Word is because I put in an enter, as per the second example.  If you did it all in one line, it'd show up like:
[sblock] Word or Words[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (May 29, 2005)

By the way, I need GM input on knowledge (or a knowledge skill check).  It's in the in character thread.


----------



## megamania (May 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> By the way, I need GM input on knowledge (or a knowledge skill check).  It's in the in character thread.




Yup-  once the Update is done I'll be adding it in.


----------



## megamania (May 29, 2005)

and thanks for the info guys


----------



## Bront (May 29, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Yup-  once the Update is done I'll be adding it in.



Sweet, I'm ready to sail once I get the horse.


----------



## Cedious (Jun 1, 2005)

ITS my birthday yay ^_^

im sitting in my office while mega is working hard awwww what a shame  lol


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 2, 2005)

Happy birthday Cedious, may you roll many natural 20s.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Happy birthday Ced!  (I know, late, but I've been out all day)


----------



## Bront (Jun 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday!  What'd you get me?


----------



## Cedious (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks guys ^_^

what did i get ya? 
hmmmm you'll find out just keep playing andy's game ^_^
*chuckles*
*shuts up*
          
as for me all i got was m&m's mmmmmmm yum m&M's mmmmmm melt in mouth not in hand mmmmm M&M's...... mmmmmmm yummy yummy


----------



## Cedious (Jun 4, 2005)

hey everyone mega is working a double shift tonight (16hours) lets all give him a big pat on the back for being the errr dumbest person alive


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 4, 2005)

Oh, did you try those dark chocolate M&M's?  I really wanted to.

Poor Mega.  Hope he gets some sleep.


----------



## Cedious (Jun 8, 2005)

i was talking to mega at work, i think he mentioned somthing about forgetting to pay the internet bill..... i slaped him upside the head for you guys


----------



## Cedious (Jun 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, did you try those dark chocolate M&M's?  I really wanted to.





i'm not to keen on dark chocolate....i'm more of a milk and white chocolate lover


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 8, 2005)

Mega's had a lot on his mind, though.

And if you want milk with your chocolate, get a glass of it!    Nah, I like milk and white chocolate too, but a new type of M&M seemed neat.


----------



## Bront (Jun 8, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> i was talking to mega at work, i think he mentioned somthing about forgetting to pay the internet bill..... i slaped him upside the head for you guys



Do it again!


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 9, 2005)

Forgot the intarweb!
Is it possible?


----------



## Cedious (Jun 9, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Forgot the intarweb!
> Is it possible?





I think he was just trying to see how many free months he could get then switch to another service provider  i did that with msn, aol, people pc and net zero 

Aol was the longest went 3 months before they cut me off


----------



## megamania (Jun 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Do it again!




file in FRONT of my mind.......  who finds the Beholder first....


----------



## megamania (Jun 10, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Forgot the intarweb!
> Is it possible?




The service group I use don't send bills to remind their customers.  So after two months of not being paid I try to log on and I get I'm invalid.  With my money issues as of late this was an easy one to forget.  Paid and even gave some advance money.


----------



## megamania (Jun 10, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> I think he was just trying to see how many free months he could get then switch to another service provider  i did that with msn, aol, people pc and net zero
> 
> Aol was the longest went 3 months before they cut me off




see I told you-  your Creation Schema halfling IS you.  You ARE Cedious.  Sneaky bastich.  Get ready for Long and Short in the Talenta Gorge.  Then after that-  The Trap of Drogan!


----------



## megamania (Jun 10, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> i'm not to keen on dark chocolate....i'm more of a milk and white chocolate lover




I know you too well Ced....  pervert.


----------



## megamania (Jun 10, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> hey everyone mega is working a double shift tonight (16hours) lets all give him a big pat on the back for being the errr dumbest person alive




and I'm doing it again tonight...  Only 13 hours this time.  Gotta get home to watch the kids before Tam goes to work.


----------



## megamania (Jun 10, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> Happy birthday Cedious, may you roll many natural 20s.




He doesn't need help on that one.  He tends to roll 15 or higher each time.  He is the luckiest person I know with dice.  Maybe he has TK or something?


----------



## megamania (Jun 10, 2005)

Well  now that I have affirmed dominance of this thread over Cedious.  If you have any thoughts, concerns or other comments for CHAOS EFFECT please list here.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

That... was a lot of posts in a row.


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> He doesn't need help on that one.  He tends to roll 15 or higher each time.  He is the luckiest person I know with dice.  Maybe he has TK or something?



In an old 1ed/2ed game I played in, we had a house rule that a Nat 20 gave you an extra attack.  I got 6 in one round with my halfing thief (the non-20 was an 18)


----------



## Bront (Jun 10, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Well  now that I have affirmed dominance of this thread over Cedious.  If you have any thoughts, concerns or other comments for CHAOS EFFECT please list here.



I think it's going well.  I think having a little time to talk as a group in the cabin might be a good thing.  We've sort of been thrust togeather, with little time to relate.  Tamin and I know each other briefly, but other than my knowledge of the same circles as Rashleigh, I don't have any connection to any of the others, and it might help to build a bit of group unity to talk.

Of course, combat is always a good trust builder too, but I'm sure that will come in time.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think it's going well.  I think having a little time to talk as a group in the cabin might be a good thing.  We've sort of been thrust togeather, with little time to relate.  Tamin and I know each other briefly, but other than my knowledge of the same circles as Rashleigh, I don't have any connection to any of the others, and it might help to build a bit of group unity to talk.
> 
> Of course, combat is always a good trust builder too, but I'm sure that will come in time.



 True.  It's still early in the game, too.


----------



## Cedious (Jun 11, 2005)

I am Cedious the rogue......

im also minmaxed with skills so that helps alot with dice rolls...probably why im the only original char left in andys game.....(not counting boddyknock and asundar) due to andy twisting it so he would not loose the evil artificer and his warforged puppet.

my worst rolls have probably been running....and climbing up the side of a ship in a storm..... but i still made it up.... 

Also im the only char that actually brought some potions and stuff that would help me escape...errr i mean hide yeah hide when the brown stuff goes flying.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 11, 2005)

Profession (Die Roller)?

I often roll well outside of combat.


----------



## megamania (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh yes it was.  Catch up time!


----------



## megamania (Jun 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Profession (Die Roller)?
> 
> I often roll well outside of combat.




Yeah how so.  We had someone make a new character and had Cedious roll his numbers.  Now I have a really tough (non 32pt) half-giant barbarian to deal with.

Still-  I smacked them around really well with my Warforged Ranger yesterday.  Killed the druid/mage's Animal companion/familiar and nearly two other party members and had then running for it in a maze-like tunnel system.


----------



## Cedious (Jun 14, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Still-  I smacked them around really well with my Warforged Ranger yesterday.  Killed the druid/mage's Animal companion/familiar and nearly two other party members and had then running for it in a maze-like tunnel system.




But we still won in the end thats all that counts 
and i went up a lvl yay yay yay r6/f2 now mwhahahahhaa


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

Bump.

What's up Mega?


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 24, 2005)

*dances*

Done my exams! Now I can post more frequently and more indepth..ed..ly... And I can start that Epic Divine game. ^_^


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> *dances*
> 
> Done my exams! Now I can post more frequently and more indepth..ed..ly... And I can start that Epic Divine game. ^_^




The end of the world one?

We need arcanists or divine casters on good


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 25, 2005)

I dont think so. It's the "Time of Ascension" one. The link is in my sig. I should really start it, my players are going to get impatient.


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> I dont think so. It's the "Time of Ascension" one. The link is in my sig. I should really start it, my players are going to get impatient.



BTW, in case you weren't aware, your LEW character was approved.  Nemisgod doesn't always send an e-mail, but it's posted in the thread that you're approved.


----------



## Bront (Jun 26, 2005)

I posted this in the IC thread as well, but figured here would be good too.

I was waiting to find out what was in the bags, not sure if anyone else was.

Suggested Marching order and other stuff:
1 by
(V)ander
(K)errick
(R)ashleigh
(C)lang
(T)amin
(S)pike

2by
V K
R C
S T

Watches (2.7 hours each)
Spike - All (if he's willing)
1 - Vander
2 - Kerrick
3 - Tamin
4 - Rashleigh, Clang (I think clang still needs to "rest" to recover PPs)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm fine with that.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm fine with that marching order, do you want me to scout ahead? (+16 Hide, +10 Move Silently, +7 Spot)

As for Living Enworld, I'm not going to post there until I get the divine game off the ground. Lots of things have been coming up.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 27, 2005)

The marching order looks fine and Spike will gladly stand guard all nights. It's a good thing that he has good Listen and Spot modifiers


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> I'm fine with that marching order, do you want me to scout ahead? (+16 Hide, +10 Move Silently, +7 Spot)
> 
> As for Living Enworld, I'm not going to post there until I get the divine game off the ground. Lots of things have been coming up.




I'm fine with you scouting ahead if you want to, depending on the situation.  I'm sure there's times when it's better than others, and we can adjust the marching order accordingly.

Cool, just making sure you didn't miss that you were approved.  And you're always welcome in the tavern even if you're not available to adventure.


----------



## Cedious (Jun 27, 2005)

anyone heard from samnell its been awhile since i have seen a post from them, 

How was everyones weekend?
hope you did not have to work like me


----------



## MadMaxim (Jun 28, 2005)

Actually, yeah, I worked Sunday.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 28, 2005)

I had a character die on Saturday!    Which is okay.  I didn't like the character and only played him because I had to.  I get to play a cool character now.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh, and Samnell is online now.


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I had a character die on Saturday!    Which is okay.  I didn't like the character and only played him because I had to.  I get to play a cool character now.



In a PbP? or somewhere else?

I've had more near death experiences here on the PbP boards than I have in all my years of playing 3.0 and 3.5 face to face.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 28, 2005)

Somewhere else.  It's odd because my characters almost never die, but this old character wasn't well-built anyway.


----------



## lonesoldier (Jun 29, 2005)

When I build characters, i build them to last. I'm a bit of a powergamer, but I roleplay lots (this is in my RL game) so my DM doesn;t worry about it much.

I should, one day, make an average character, it would be interesting.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 29, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> When I build characters, i build them to last. I'm a bit of a powergamer, but I roleplay lots (this is in my RL game) so my DM doesn;t worry about it much.
> 
> I should, one day, make an average character, it would be interesting.



 Sadly, I couldn't build my own character.

Sometimes, though, I do try weird builds, which is interesting.  Focusing on non-standard abilities.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm usually pretty good at building a survivable character, if not tweeking things a bit.  I do try to look for a good theme and idea though.  Vander, if he is able to advance a few levels, should be able to tank in a fairly disgusting mannor.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh yeah.  Tamin is gonna be pretty good later on -- can't wait.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah.  Tamin is gonna be pretty good later on -- can't wait.



I'm just drooling over the Greater Dragonmark power (Greater Globe of Invulnerability 1/day or more is a lot of fun. )

BTW, where is everyone else?  I see Longstrider and you, Madmaxim and Mega have been around, and i know sleepystyle doesn't have great internet access (I think  he said that), and Samnell has been around, but not posting here either.

Mega, if you need to call on the guys, you might be better off chaning the title to add a Calling X,Y, and Z at the end of it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah, I can't wait until I get my HoS powers.

Didn't someone mention that everyone should post at least once per day or x/week or something?  If not, shouldn't that rule be instated?


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> THE PbP RULES
> 
> I will update late every Wednesday and Sunday (or the day after).
> 
> ...




Nothing about us, just him.  No biggie.  I did notice something about him doing drawings though, and would love to see if he did one of Vander.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 29, 2005)

That is neat.  Did he do a Storyhour for this game?


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

No clue, check.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 29, 2005)

I'll wait for him to stop by and answer the question.  I don't want to wade through the masses of Storyhours.


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'll wait for him to stop by and answer the question.  I don't want to wade through the masses of Storyhours.



Wuss


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 29, 2005)

No, just lazy.  Biiig difference.


----------



## sleepystyle (Jun 29, 2005)

My connection is fixed; I've just been distracted by various things.  I'd be fine with a faster post rate, but I assumed we were limited to about 2 per week [dm's rate] other than conversationally.  I don't know if the dm would be able, but -hey mega- how would you feel about a 24 hour limit for posting in each round of combat?  Keeps things from bogging down where a fight takes a week and a half.  Just a thought.  Apologies for leaving things hanging, you can always move me along if that ever happens, I won't take offense and I'm not a player who drops so don't worry if it every now and then takes me a bit between posts.  
-d


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

No problem SS, and we're not hanging on you, I think he's looking for Samnel


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 29, 2005)

I'd even be fine with a '24 hour preferred but forced action in 48(72?) hours' thing.

Then again, it's true that mega's been really busy lately.


----------



## Cedious (Jun 29, 2005)

hey guys,

mega HAS been so busy with work (60+ hours a week here and 20+ at his other job) i dont think he has even noticed that samnell has not posted in a while.... but if the worst comes to the worst im allways here to fill in the spot   

i will ask him next time i see him,  his road had problems with the phone company from a storm or somthing so i know thats been effecting him being able to log on ( awww the joys of living in the country ) 

I was kinda disapointed this weekend i did not get to go play our game at mega's house   
i had to come into work and type numbers into the computer (i hate inventory) 

Also from what i remember about posting was 3 turns in once post (combat) and i think he said somthing like 2 or 3 times a week. Bah why am i even thinking about it he is at work now i can just go ask its alot faster  
But that also means i have to leave the air conditioned office and walk in the freaking hot building that we have here....

later


----------



## Cedious (Jun 29, 2005)

ohhh and the story hour as far as i know is not up yet but he was working on it ^^


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Cedious.


----------



## megamania (Jun 30, 2005)

This weekend I will be updating.  Between the workload, lack of phone and internet and most recently sickness, I have not been very good at keeping up here.   Back hopefully tonite or Friday night.

sorry


----------



## Bront (Jun 30, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> This weekend I will be updating.  Between the workload, lack of phone and internet and most recently sickness, I have not been very good at keeping up here.   Back hopefully tonite or Friday night.
> 
> sorry




Sorite.

All we need now is Samnel


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 30, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> This weekend I will be updating.  Between the workload, lack of phone and internet and most recently sickness, I have not been very good at keeping up here.   Back hopefully tonite or Friday night.
> 
> sorry



 This... hasn't been a good month for you, mega.  :\


----------



## Samnell (Jul 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> All we need now is Samnel




You'll have to do without. Sorry guys, I haven't been able to give the game the attention it deserves. I'll thus bow out in favor of someone who can.


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> You'll have to do without. Sorry guys, I haven't been able to give the game the attention it deserves. I'll thus bow out in favor of someone who can.



That's a shame, take care Samnell.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 3, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> You'll have to do without. Sorry guys, I haven't been able to give the game the attention it deserves. I'll thus bow out in favor of someone who can.



Sorry to hear that, Samnell.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 3, 2005)

Samnell said:
			
		

> You'll have to do without. Sorry guys, I haven't been able to give the game the attention it deserves. I'll thus bow out in favor of someone who can.



 Well, maybe you'll be able to later, Samnell.  Until then, take care.


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2005)

Cedious, you going to fill in for Clang then?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 3, 2005)

My guess is no.


----------



## megamania (Jul 4, 2005)

I'll talk to Cedious Tuesday at work.  He is more for rogues but one never knows....


----------



## Bront (Jul 4, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> I'll talk to Cedious Tuesday at work.  He is more for rogues but one never knows....



Clang was a changeling Rogue disguised as a Warforged Kinetisist?   

I'm sure you'll figure out something.  Good to hear from you.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 4, 2005)

He'll catch up with us from the town, likely.  Clang will just malfuntion.


----------



## megamania (Jul 5, 2005)

Accidents do often happen ...even to the warforged....


I'm just waiting to clarify if we have horses and how many and we can begin day two of the hike.  The deeper we go into the mountains and forest the more likely things can happen randomly.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 5, 2005)

That sounds vaguely gangster-ish.

"It would be... unfortunate if... an 'accident' were to occur..."


----------



## Bront (Jul 5, 2005)

only the House Nobles have horses.  The others are on foot as far as I can tell.  Not sure if they want to fix that.


----------



## Cedious (Jul 6, 2005)

hey guys,
i guess i could take over in samnells place,
but mega is right i do like rogues better 

but we will see what happens ^^


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2005)

You could always do a spellthief.  We could use some soft of magical/ranged offense, since we have only a cleric as far as spellcasters go.  Or an Arcane trickster (Well, aiming for it).  But whatever you want works.


----------



## sleepystyle (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah JDVN> I have several knowledge skills with moderate scores to reflect university time.

If Kn. Arcana, Kn History, Kn. Religion, or Kn. The Planes will work I can take a crack at amulet interpretation.  I'm also casting comprehend langauages when I get enough time to do the next post, so if that helps, there's that.


----------



## Bront (Jul 6, 2005)

I've got some Nobility, Arcane, and History myself.

I realy should pick up 2 more Nobility.

Wow, I forgot that I had some of the skills I have.  I'm not as blind or deaf as I thought.


----------



## Cedious (Jul 6, 2005)

Clang has Identify as one of his powers couldn't i just use that?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 6, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> Clang has Identify as one of his powers couldn't i just use that?



 No, Clang has an unfortunate accident with a magnet.


----------



## megamania (Jul 6, 2005)

Kerrick (lonesoldier)   be up for having his medallions checked out also?


----------



## Cedious (Jul 6, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> No, Clang has an unfortunate accident with a magnet.





well yeah noone ever said a warforged was the smartest of all things  
and they look so cute attached to him 


Lol i just got visions of termanator 3 i think where they turn that high power magnet on and the women terminator gets stuck on it


----------



## megamania (Jul 10, 2005)

Cedious-  if you could prepare a character I can work him/her in quicker.  Until then either you or I can run Clang.  I don't forsee getting a new PC in until AFTER the caves but I could get creative....


----------



## Bront (Jul 10, 2005)

I do think the "I like metal much better than flesh" comment was a little odd


----------



## megamania (Jul 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I do think the "I like metal much better than flesh" comment was a little odd




You would to know Cedious and his player to know that is normal.

To give you a clue-

He is American but speaks with a thick British accent.  His brother is British but has the Vermonter accent.  The curse of growing up within the military system.   


or was it the water.....?


----------



## Bront (Jul 11, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> You would to know Cedious and his player to know that is normal.
> 
> To give you a clue-
> 
> ...



Does that mean I can't heckle him?


----------



## megamania (Jul 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Does that mean I can't heckle him?




He'll be insulted if you don't hackle him.


----------



## Cedious (Jul 11, 2005)

Mega forgot to mention i give as good as i get  
so do your worst or best it makes no differance to me 

Its all in good fun
Besides i would think a warforged would like metal more then flesh. All they see flesh do is slowly decay and metal does not really do that.....


----------



## Cedious (Jul 11, 2005)

mega i could have the char done by tommorow 
you know how hard i work at work 

the question is what is this party in need of?
i was thinking i would try some sort of magic user for a change,


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

Well, Clang is our blaster being a Keneticist, so a Sorcerer or Wizard would be good.  I suggested the Rogue Wizard and end up in Arcane Trickster couldn't hurt, would probably be up your ally with a few extra odds and ends.  Your call though.

As I mentioned before, Clang is a Keneticist, so don't be afraid to blast things with psionics.


----------



## megamania (Jul 12, 2005)

Whatever you want Ced

I'm giving the remainder of today for the others to reply then we discover what is coming to camp for dinner.


----------



## megamania (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry Ced-  I did roll for whom attracted their attention first.....


Pork anyone?


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

Lonesoldier has not been on since the 30th.  Not sure what happened with him.

Sleepystyle has been around, but he's admited occasionaly not being able to post, so understandable.

I suggest people put their names, current HP, and AC in the top of each post durring combat to make life easier for Mega.


----------



## sleepystyle (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm around- about to post even.  I drop in to poke around pretty regularly even if I don't have time to post.  I'm moving to Brooklyn in a couple months so I've felt the need to be out at shows and the bar more than usual and it's been cutting into my nerd-time.   I'll commence to restoring the balance.... now.

-d

btw- are we using a dice roller, still table rolling at home, or is mega doing all the rolls?


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

sleepystyle said:
			
		

> I'm around- about to post even.  I drop in to poke around pretty regularly even if I don't have time to post.  I'm moving to Brooklyn in a couple months so I've felt the need to be out at shows and the bar more than usual and it's been cutting into my nerd-time.   I'll commence to restoring the balance.... now.
> 
> -d
> 
> btw- are we using a dice roller, still table rolling at home, or is mega doing all the rolls?



Use your nerd sleepystyle, let it guide your actions.  

I think Mega rolling might be easier to deal with, because you never know if there are extra rolls that may be needed.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 13, 2005)

Dire boars are nasty...


----------



## megamania (Jul 14, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> Dire boars are nasty...




and did anyone say anything about the dire ticks and lice that is within their fur and brissles....ugh!


and yup-  I be rolling.  Round 1-3 tommorrow night to allow the rest to check up.


----------



## megamania (Jul 14, 2005)

oh and another possible issue... Mack is cracking down on computer use so I'm not sure what Ced will be doing.   He may be relying strictly on verbal from myself now.  I'll have to see him and ask tommorrow.   errr today   ....Thursday.


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

Hopefully he'll use some of his cool mental powers....   

We're in big trouble aren't we?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 14, 2005)

Pshaw.  Tamin could take them both with an arm behind his back!


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Pshaw.  Tamin could take them both with an arm behind his back!



That would make it hard to use his double Scimitar though.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That would make it hard to use his double Scimitar though.



 Hard but not impossible.


----------



## Cedious (Jul 15, 2005)

bah sorry guys i thought i posted yesterday,

guess i forgot to hit the submit button


----------



## Cedious (Jul 15, 2005)

ohh and btw, don't worry about me posting..... if you don't hear from me its cus i forget to hit the submit button  

andy mack aint cracking down on internet usage....its illegal phone usage they are.....damn i better stop that to


----------



## megamania (Jul 17, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> ohh and btw, don't worry about me posting..... if you don't hear from me its cus i forget to hit the submit button
> 
> andy mack aint cracking down on internet usage....its illegal phone usage they are.....damn i better stop that to




ah-  see what happens when I listen to rumors.  Heard it involved Tom's daughter also.  oops!

Okay-  food shopping is done, EN World is back up and Great Escape is done and over .... time to update.


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Yeah!


----------



## sleepystyle (Jul 17, 2005)

Since I will probably be summoning a lot of support in this game...

As I understood it, Summon X is a full round action, but the creature appears and can attack on my init the round after casting (without being surpised). If you run it differently I'll adjust by summoning helpers at range from targets. Figured I should find out before next time we need a demon on the scene.
-d


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Casting time is one round, not a full round action. That means you start casting on round n and you finish right before your turn (or on your turn) on round n+1. Caster starts casting spell on round n. Creature appears on round n+1 and attacks immediately. Nothing is surprised.


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

You both have it right.  Probably just a mistake.  I should have been able to activate my Shield of faith when I moved in the first round because it's a move action, and the move was a move action.  But no biggie.  We'll just get it right next time


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

sleepystyle said:
			
		

> Since I will probably be summoning a lot of support in this game...
> 
> As I understood it, Summon X is a full round action, but the creature appears and can attack on my init the round after casting (without being surpised). If you run it differently I'll adjust by summoning helpers at range from targets. Figured I should find out before next time we need a demon on the scene.
> -d




I had it appear but unable to act the moment you caste.  Think of it as being confused for a moment.  I wasn't sure where you planned to place it (mnissed it if you said where) so I went in the middle to stop their charge.  Two Charging Dire Boars struck me as dangerous.


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> You both have it right.  Probably just a mistake.  I should have been able to activate my Shield of faith when I moved in the first round because it's a move action, and the move was a move action.  But no biggie.  We'll just get it right next time




Sorry-   believe it or not-  that was the first time I ever used Shield of Faith.  Kinda rushed through that update since I had both kids and a wife screaming for me to get off the computer so that we could go tubing down the Battenkill.


----------



## megamania (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm sure I will make mistakes.  I DM generally with the same people and most of them don't care for magic except for magic weapons so Special abilities and casting will sometimes throw me (especially when in a hurry).

Still-  we are doing well considering everything.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Still-  we are doing well considering everything.



Yeah, it's a fun game!


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2005)

No porblem Mega.  I generaly try to say how long an action takes in the action.  Don't worry about getting things wrong, it happens.  Shield of Faith is a 1st level Cleric Spell, so you can look it up if needed.


----------



## Cedious (Jul 18, 2005)

well clangs mental powers worked out nicely 
...now how long does it take me to get points back?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

... You think you get them back?


----------



## Cedious (Jul 18, 2005)

Bah humbug 

well then frig it i just every last point on a mind thrust on myself
mwhahahahaha *waits for head to explode*


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

Heh. Go for it! 

Power points you mean, right? They're replenished daily.

By the way, mega, if a spot opens up in the future I know a friend that's been looking for an Eberron game.


----------



## Cedious (Jul 19, 2005)

awwww mega said i can't blow my head up


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

Lonesoldier is still gone, we may be down him too, which means we need a roguish character as well.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 19, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> awwww mega said i can't blow my head up



 Did you say please?


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> awwww mega said i can't blow my head up



Was this an RL request?


----------



## megamania (Jul 19, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No porblem Mega.  I generaly try to say how long an action takes in the action.  Don't worry about getting things wrong, it happens.  Shield of Faith is a 1st level Cleric Spell, so you can look it up if needed.




Yup-  I was looking at it when my daughter and wife were taking turns demanding my attention to go tubing.

You know how on the message boards you read about girlfriends and wives that play?  Mine detests the game.  or at least how much I spend on it and time I use on it (vs something from the honeydo list)


----------



## megamania (Jul 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's a fun game!




Thankyou but I am much better playing face to face.....


----------



## megamania (Jul 19, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> Bah humbug
> 
> well then frig it i just every last point on a mind thrust on myself
> mwhahahahaha *waits for head to explode*




Your head wouldn't explode.  You may pop out your glass headlight eyes however....

low beam .... high beam ....stealth


----------



## megamania (Jul 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heh. Go for it!
> 
> Power points you mean, right? They're replenished daily.
> 
> By the way, mega, if a spot opens up in the future I know a friend that's been looking for an Eberron game.




In another week if Kerrick hasn't responded then ask your friend to contact me through this message board.   I still hope our ninja makes it....


----------



## megamania (Jul 19, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> awwww mega said i can't blow my head up




Blow up Clang ...maybe.   Your noggin no.  As a first responder at Mack I would have to clean that up.  I would pee on your grave for that.

PS just kiddin' before anyone gets hyper on me.


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> In another week if Kerrick hasn't responded then ask your friend to contact me through this message board.   I still hope our ninja makes it....



Next level was he going to take dread pirate levels?  Every party needs a Ninja Pirate.


----------



## Cedious (Jul 19, 2005)

*dibs on playing a more rogue'ish sort of char*

it goes with my personality so much better......
maybee a pixie rogue / sorc ^^


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

Pixie would be rough with only 1 HD.


----------



## Cedious (Jul 19, 2005)

i like a chalange ^^


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Next level was he going to take dread pirate levels?  Every party needs a Ninja Pirate.



 I think a Warforged Ninja Dread Pirate would be cool.

RoboNinjaPirate!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 20, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Thankyou but I am much better playing face to face.....



I'm sure most of us are.


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I think a Warforged Ninja Dread Pirate would be cool.
> 
> RoboNinjaPirate!



I may do a silly one shot adventure at some point and make that one of the Characters.

Others: Clean Shaven Dwarven Wizard (Raised by elves), a halfling cattlerider, The Gnome Ranger (tm) - Masked avenger!.  The Elven Necromancer.  Beer god priest.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I may do a silly one shot adventure at some point and make that one of the Characters.
> 
> Others: Clean Shaven Dwarven Wizard (Raised by elves), a halfling cattlerider, The Gnome Ranger (tm) - Masked avenger!.  The Elven Necromancer.  Beer god priest.



My signature is my response


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> ... a halfling cattlerider...



That's less weird in Eberron, though.


----------



## Cedious (Jul 20, 2005)

a halfling cattlerider......

mmmm make it a sheeprider and im in


----------



## Cedious (Jul 20, 2005)

ok another question..... 

if i was a tiny creature could i fly into a huge + size creture and just start messing with its mind.....

psssst "i'm right behind you"
"awwww to slow"
"im gonna get ya"
"WATCHOUT!"

mmmmm the posibilitys


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 21, 2005)

What do you mean "into"?


----------



## Cedious (Jul 21, 2005)

like the cretures ear or somthing along those lines


----------



## Bront (Jul 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's less weird in Eberron, though.



That would be a halfling dino-rider.  I'm talking about strapping Bessy up after milking her and riding off into the sunset.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> like the cretures ear or somthing along those lines



Um.  No. I thought you meant occupying the same space. Y'know how moving into someone's square provokes and AoO? That's not true if the creature is 3+ size categories bigger than you.

I learned that recently, so I think it's cool.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That would be a halfling dino-rider.  I'm talking about strapping Bessy up after milking her and riding off into the sunset.



 Well, for the Halflings it's not very different, necessarily...


----------



## megamania (Jul 21, 2005)

OOC:  Sorry for the confusion on Segment 032      I wanted to speed things up since we've lost two players and I feel to blame due to many external distractions on my part.  I also wanted a few encounters before the main stuff begins....


----------



## megamania (Jul 21, 2005)

Troll pyromancer?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 21, 2005)

No problem, Mega. I think we just needed a little time to work out a couple details.


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

Someone who hasn't logged on since last month is definately not your fault.  Don't worry about it.


----------



## sleepystyle (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm switching over to a new spell set after resting. I neglected to mention it earlier so I just went with it, but my current spell set was the starting, non-violent city set.

New style after rest:
Lvl 0 - Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Light, Read Magic
Lvl 1 - Comprehend Lang*, Shield of Faith, Sanctuary, Protection from Evil, Cure Light
Lvl 2 - Zone of Truth*, Spiritual Weapon, Silence, Cure Mod
Lvl 3 - Fly* Summon Monster III, Dispel Magic

btw mega- are you open to spells from complete divine, warrior, etc?

SUMMONING: If, as a standard, summoned creatures will be confused or surprised when they appear in this game, I'll go ahead and state now that as a general rule, they will be both behind their target, and at range maybe 10 or 15 feet.

FEATS: I realized that I had missed the prereq for the Augmented Summoning feat, so I dropped Research in favor of Spell Focus: Conjuration.  So all of my Summonings have +4 Str, +4 Con.

CHAR DEVELOPMENT: I'm considering going into mystic theurge at some point since we don't have an arcane caster. It fits well within my character's goals of focusing on gate opening, summoning and transportation. I won't be all that skilled at turning undead if that happens, but I'll have a wild selection of spells. Thoughts, comments? I probably wouldn't take a 1st level of Wizard until we returned to the city for explanation purposes, unless some other sufficient rationale presented itself along the way.

BTW - Our IC thread has pretty much devolved into a 2nd OOC thread. Anyone agree? It's just getting messy and not very story-like over there.
-d


----------



## Bront (Jul 22, 2005)

Combat can degenerate a thread at times.  It should get better as we go.

I think the Mystic Theurge is a good idea, but don't stretch yourself too far.  Also, keep in mind that Clang and potentialy Kerrick might be leaving and we could have 2 others joining us, so we may gain an Arcanist of some kind.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 22, 2005)

sleepystyle said:
			
		

> INew style after rest:
> Lvl 1 - Cure Light
> Lvl 2 - Cure Mod



You're preparing cure spells?


			
				sleepystyle said:
			
		

> btw mega- are you open to spells from complete divine, warrior, etc?



All Complete and all Eberron books are allowed. See the first post of this thread. 


			
				sleepystyle said:
			
		

> CHAR DEVELOPMENT: I'm considering going into mystic theurge at some point since we don't have an arcane caster. It fits well within my character's goals of focusing on gate opening, summoning and transportation. I won't be all that skilled at turning undead if that happens, but I'll have a wild selection of spells. Thoughts, comments? I probably wouldn't take a 1st level of Wizard until we returned to the city for explanation purposes, unless some other sufficient rationale presented itself along the way.



If we had an arcane caster, would you still want to go Mystic Theurge?


			
				sleepystyle said:
			
		

> BTW - Our IC thread has pretty much devolved into a 2nd OOC thread. Anyone agree? It's just getting messy and not very story-like over there.



I agree with Bront on this point. During combats, there are always in-game mechanics that have to be worked out. We'll see how it works out after the battle.


----------



## sleepystyle (Jul 22, 2005)

> I agree with Bront on this point. During combats, there are always in-game mechanics that have to be worked out. We'll see how it works out after the battle.




I guess what I mean is that I'd like to see both a descriptive and a mechanics side to combat.  It seems much more like a life and death struggle when each player's action is visually described.  Makes it more like a movie or book rather than a series of dice rolls at the table.  The three round mechanics summary is fine, but maybe after each 3 round block we could post cinematically how we envision what happened.



> You're preparing cure spells?




Well granted, I've never played a cleric before, but it seemed like a reasonable thing to do.  It's pretty certain that I'm going to have to burn several per day and at least I have the 1st couple dedicated so that I'm not immediately chosing what to cut.  Note I did not do that with my higher level spells and probably will not ever.



> If we had an arcane caster, would you still want to go Mystic Theurge?



Maybe.  I'm not sure.  I would probably stay straight cleric several levels.  Maybe through 10th? I don't really know.  I assume Cedious is going rogue as he stated, and if we pick up someone else who goes arcane then it will definitely push that to the back burner.  I do like the idea of Rashleigh eventually becoming some kind of power hungry dark heretic priest and mixing the arcane into that would work.  We'll see.  Just talking right now.  I'll have plenty of time to see whether we need an arcane presence between now and then.

Cheers all! Here's to getting ripped apart by wolves in your pj's!


----------



## Bront (Jul 23, 2005)

BTW, anyone can sleep in light armor with no penalties, or medium armor if they have endurance.  If you choose not to, that's your deal.  I actualy have a spare set of armor for sleeping.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 23, 2005)

sleepystyle said:
			
		

> I guess what I mean is that I'd like to see both a descriptive and a mechanics side to combat.  It seems much more like a life and death struggle when each player's action is visually described.  Makes it more like a movie or book rather than a series of dice rolls at the table.  The three round mechanics summary is fine, but maybe after each 3 round block we could post cinematically how we envision what happened.



This might be easier for the GM to do than the players. My last Eberron PbP game did this well, I think.


			
				sleepystyle said:
			
		

> Well granted, I've never played a cleric before, but it seemed like a reasonable thing to do.  It's pretty certain that I'm going to have to burn several per day and at least I have the 1st couple dedicated so that I'm not immediately chosing what to cut.  Note I did not do that with my higher level spells and probably will not ever.



Well, the idea is that you chose other spells just so you can have the flexibility. Just don't be attached to them and expect to burn them for cure spells. I mean, there's not reason _not_ to prepare an extra of another spell.


			
				sleepystyle said:
			
		

> Maybe.  I'm not sure.  I would probably stay straight cleric several levels.  Maybe through 10th? I don't really know.  I assume Cedious is going rogue as he stated, and if we pick up someone else who goes arcane then it will definitely push that to the back burner.  I do like the idea of Rashleigh eventually becoming some kind of power hungry dark heretic priest and mixing the arcane into that would work.  We'll see.  Just talking right now.  I'll have plenty of time to see whether we need an arcane presence between now and then.



Well, if you want to go Mystic Theurge, that's fine. I have a friend who wants to play and was thinking of making a Changeling Wizard or some sort of arcane caster. She also has ideas for Sor/Pal and Artificer, though. I guess my point is that you shouldn't do Mystic Theurge just because there's a hole to fill. Besides which, it's not bad having both a Mystic Theurge and a Wizard.


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 26, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Combat can degenerate a thread at times.  It should get better as we go.
> 
> I think the Mystic Theurge is a good idea, but don't stretch yourself too far.  Also, keep in mind that Clang and potentialy Kerrick might be leaving and we could have 2 others joining us, so we may gain an Arcanist of some kind.



Is everybody abandoning ship here? I thought we were doing fine


----------



## megamania (Jul 26, 2005)

sleepystyle said:
			
		

> I'm switching over to a new spell set after resting. I neglected to mention it earlier so I just went with it, but my current spell set was the starting, non-violent city set.
> 
> New style after rest:
> Lvl 0 - Create Water, Detect Magic x2, Light, Read Magic
> ...




Sorry-  part of that is my fault.  Generally my only free time for doing this is at 1am after a 12-16 hour day.  I get sloppy sometimes.  I'll do what I can to avoid that and if everyone could also that would be good.   I'll do XP here from now on also.


----------



## megamania (Jul 26, 2005)

sleepystyle said:
			
		

> I guess what I mean is that I'd like to see both a descriptive and a mechanics side to combat.  It seems much more like a life and death struggle when each player's action is visually described.  Makes it more like a movie or book rather than a series of dice rolls at the table.  The three round mechanics summary is fine, but maybe after each 3 round block we could post cinematically how we envision what happened.
> 
> 
> !




Would folks prefer the PbP section be strictly the story and talk the talk be both rules straightening and "this is what is happening-  give 3 rds of possible actions"?


----------



## megamania (Jul 26, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> Is everybody abandoning ship here? I thought we were doing fine




I'm giving the ninja this week to appear but it doesn't look good for him.  Ced would rather have his own character then a psionic warforged.

Otherthan that, I'm not aware of any issues except time on my end which I am trying to improve.


----------



## Bront (Jul 26, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Would folks prefer the PbP section be strictly the story and talk the talk be both rules straightening and "this is what is happening-  give 3 rds of possible actions"?




I prefer to keep that IC actualy, because I'll try to describe it IC while giving the exact rules OOC.  3 rounds is a lot to predict in advance however, particularly for spellcasters, though it does make combat move a bit quicker.  Maybe we should reduce it to 2 rounds, which will also help with making actions a bit more IC as well (Easier to describe when you know more of what's going on).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 26, 2005)

Nice to see you again Mega! 

I could go either way on whether stuff is in the IC or OOC thread.


----------



## megamania (Jul 27, 2005)

Any thoughts on reducing action requests to two rounds vs three?



Good to be back. J


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 27, 2005)

Maybe we could experiment with two-round requests? I'm not quite used to doing multiple rounds yet.


----------



## megamania (Jul 27, 2005)

We can even do each round where I give a max of three days then fill in the blanks?



Ced-  if you're reading-   find out the name of Taskerdoo's (Bill's) dinosaur companion.  I need it to fill in the Schema storyhour.  Thanx.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 27, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> We can even do each round where I give a max of three days then fill in the blanks?



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2005)

I generaly have no problem that you set a deadline for 24-48 hours for a combat action before you assume.  Of course, that's easier said than done for some characters.

Keep in mind, actions change durring a round, so planning more than 1 round in advance of the current round is hard.  I've had to make a GM call as to what a Player would try to do under particular situations (Only reason the cleric in my hunters game didn't get himself killed.  He tried several times.)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 27, 2005)

Combat can stagnate enough as it is. Deadlines are good.


----------



## megamania (Jul 27, 2005)

This past weekend I ran an encounter with 5 Hill Giants vs 6 level 6-7 characters.  Two players couldn't make it due to transportation problems.  When it looked like one of them was going to possibly died, I ended up calling him at home to run the game.  Actions the players wanted him to do didn't jive well with me and sure enough-  what he wanted to do was different.  Crazy stuff.

And yes-  they survived with only 1 death and the rest were in single digits.


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> This past weekend I ran an encounter with 5 Hill Giants vs 6 level 6-7 characters.  Two players couldn't make it due to transportation problems.  When it looked like one of them was going to possibly died, I ended up calling him at home to run the game.  Actions the players wanted him to do didn't jive well with me and sure enough-  what he wanted to do was different.  Crazy stuff.
> 
> And yes-  they survived with only 1 death and the rest were in single digits.



Sometimes other players don't understand the nuances of another character to play them effectively in combat, or sometimes players just aren't up to snuff tacticaly.  I'm usually a good tactical thinker and can help manage a battle from any position, but not everyone can do that, and not everyone listens (Quite frustrating when you use a skill to actualy call a swift time out and discuss a battle plan and it is quickly abandoned by those too eager to fight (non-d20 system)).


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 27, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Any thoughts on reducing action requests to two rounds vs three?
> 
> Good to be back. J



Two rounds would be fine, I think. I'm not a spellcaster, so it's mostly a matter of activating 2 auras and walking in to deliver some melee whoop-*ss


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 27, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> Two rounds would be fine, I think. I'm not a spellcaster, so it's mostly a matter of activating 2 auras and walking in to deliver some melee whoop-*ss



 We don't need no stinkin' auras!


----------



## Cedious (Jul 27, 2005)

mega- its not that we did not know what bill would be doing...its that we did not care...his little druid halfling rider is getting to be a pain, we wanted him in close combat because he would have died   
OHHH transportation issues was the problem hmmmm not what i heard   

- bills dino name was errrrrrr i have no idea i don't even think he took time to think of one, he knew from the start that all it was going to be was somthing to ride until he could get up a few levels for a better compainion.


ohhh andy cedious went up another lvl YAY   
time to do 4d6 sneak attack dmg mwhahahhahahahhahaha
my next lvl is.......well you will just have to wait and see


----------



## Cedious (Jul 27, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Any thoughts on reducing action requests to two rounds vs three?
> 
> 
> 
> Good to be back. J






1 or two round would be fine.... i think that 1 round would be best just because its alot easier to plain around plus use action points if needed then the 2 or 3 round plan....
the only downside would be is that it really slows down combat.


----------



## megamania (Jul 28, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> mega- its not that we did not know what bill would be doing...its that we did not care...his little druid halfling rider is getting to be a pain, we wanted him in close combat because he would have died
> OHHH transportation issues was the problem hmmmm not what i heard
> 
> - bills dino name was errrrrrr i have no idea i don't even think he took time to think of one, he knew from the start that all it was going to be was somthing to ride until he could get up a few levels for a better compainion.
> ...




Being a P.I.T.A. is something the entire group is good at.  You with your fetish for Kyber Pits, BJ with his Bully attitude and Bill trying to create the surprising Kick Axe surprise characters.  Heck-  I can be a pill with my use of Templates and the who's who of power groups in our story.  No biggie

I'm not really sure why he and Jimmy couldn't make it.  I didn't ask.  I just figured that worked as good as any for here.

And yes-  you are another level higher.  All survivors are higher except for Jeff who lost XP as he required to be resurrected and went with lost Level vs CON.

 :\    did I just hi-jack my own thread?  :\ 

Dino name ... Guess I'll work that in somehow.


----------



## megamania (Jul 28, 2005)

heh-  sorry Ced.  The reason I used the critters in our DnD game was the inspiration from this one.



da-duh  da-duh  da-duh  errreeeee-ur  da-duh da-duh da-duh errreeee-ur  Dun-dun-dun-dun


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

sleepystyle said:
			
		

> Tamin = 1 Cure Mod, 1 Cure Light
> Vander = 1 Cure mod, 1 Cure Light



Were these ever resolved for totals?  I never found out how much I was healed.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Were these ever resolved for totals?  I never found out how much I was healed.



 Yeah, GM--roll 'em!


----------



## MadMaxim (Jul 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We don't need no stinkin' auras!



Oh yeah, we do!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 28, 2005)

MadMaxim said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, we do!



 Heh. I'll take that to mean I'd be afraid to check the other thread.


----------



## Cedious (Jul 30, 2005)

well mega has gone camping for the weekend so i guess he wont update until monday   

i wanna see if i hurt the land shark *cries*


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 30, 2005)

More likely, the land shark will hurt you.


----------



## Cedious (Jul 30, 2005)

There not that tuff mega's other D&D game we just took two of them on at once, and we were only lvl 6 to 8, it was the 5 hill giants that messed us up


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 30, 2005)

At level 8, I'd have an easier time with the guys. That I don't have armor hurts too.


----------



## Bront (Jul 30, 2005)

That's why I carry an extra Chain shirt.  Later, I hope to get the Endurance feat so I can sleep in my Mithril plate.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah, I should've done something like that. I still consider myself a 'new player', though, so I pick up various tips like this all the time.


----------



## Bront (Jul 31, 2005)

Actualy, this is the first character i've realy had to think about that with (First one I ever went into the concept saying "I want heavy armor."), so he's been an interesting adventure.


----------



## megamania (Aug 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Were these ever resolved for totals?  I never found out how much I was healed.




Vander   22
Tamin     24

Plus one day of natural healing for all.

It has been 24 hours from the first encounter to the Bullette.


Clang-  this means your Psionics were back to full for the Bullette encounter.


----------



## megamania (Aug 1, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> There not that tuff mega's other D&D game we just took two of them on at once, and we were only lvl 6 to 8, it was the 5 hill giants that messed us up




It was our resident psycho 1/2 giant barbarian that told us they said "attack" when they said stop and put down your weapons that messed you up.


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2005)

Sweet, editing my IC post


----------



## megamania (Aug 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, this is the first character i've realy had to think about that with (First one I ever went into the concept saying "I want heavy armor."), so he's been an interesting adventure.




Against the Bullette it may not matter but with many creatures- that lost AC will hurt.  But I've seen crazier.

In a game I played we had a drunk dwarf attack a Wyvern in only his underpants.  I had a female 1/2 elf go ballistic when she thought trogs and their human master may have done something to her in her sleep and she took them out barehanded and with only a moth eaten shirt on.


----------



## megamania (Aug 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sweet, editing my IC post




Darned fast!  I barely put that battle up!  Do you sleep at the computer also!



Sorry I didn't get to this until after the camping trip.  I tried Thursday night but it was not meant to be.


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2005)

No problem.

Actualy, I just got up.  Have 3 days off (Work 4, off 3), and I happen to be up durring the day today (Normaly I'm on 3rd, but I'm usually awake around now anyway).

Did Rash heal me when he tended to me? Or just look at me to make sure I wasn't dead.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 1, 2005)

What do you mean? You were healed for 22.


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What do you mean? You were healed for 22.



He looked at me in Round 2 in the combat.


----------



## Cedious (Aug 1, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Clang-  this means your Psionics were back to full for the Bullette encounter.






PERFECT


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> He looked at me in Round 2 in the combat.



Oh, pfft. I should've read. I don't think you were cured or anything.


----------



## Cedious (Aug 2, 2005)

ok these land sharks live underground right?
so does that mean there sensative to light?
and if so do you think i could cast my light on myself and try to blind it?   

[SBLOCK]

My Light
Psychokinesis [Light]
Level: Psion/wilder 1, psychic warrior 1
Display: Auditory and visual
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Personal
Effect: 20-ft. cone of light emanating from you
Duration: 10 min./level (D)
Power Points: 1

Your eyes beam forth a 20-foot cone of light. You and other creatures can see normally in the light. If you walk into an area filled with psionic or magical darkness, my light goes dark while you stay within that area.

If my light is used in conjunction with elfsight, the cone of light extends out to 40 feet instead of 20 feet.

Augment: If you spend 2 additional power points, you can manifest this power as a swift action.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 3, 2005)

That is such a huge sblock. Do you really need all of that?


----------



## megamania (Aug 3, 2005)

Ouch Ced.   Now I know where to go if I can't find my Psionics book.  sheesh.


----------



## Cedious (Aug 3, 2005)

w00ps copied the hole pages and not the spell i wanted 

ok fixed, i was in a hurry


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Heh, oooh, okay.


----------



## Cedious (Aug 4, 2005)

hows everyone today?
i guess i will put up on the pbp that i will take all the watches etc etc,


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm doing well, if tired. It's been a long week.


----------



## megamania (Aug 5, 2005)

I may recommend you reveiw the talks with Jasken.  For instance-  I think you forgot about the map he provided and so on.

SEGMENTS 7-11    Page 1-2


----------



## Bront (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder, it has been a while.

BTW, I mentioned to a friend that we seemed to have lost a player or two, so he may stop by the OOC thread, hopefully.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 5, 2005)

I remembered about the map but I was hoping the person who was holding the map would be like, "Oh, I have the map. Let's go this way."


----------



## megamania (Aug 6, 2005)

Kerrick is undoubtally the best to walk in first at this point but I wondering about a walking order.

Also-  do we follow his map perfectly or veer off.  What are your suggestions?


----------



## Bront (Aug 7, 2005)

Probably follow the map, and we already have an order somewhere, just swap me and Kerrick

Should be:

Kerrick
Vander
Clang
Rash
Spike
Tamin


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 7, 2005)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## megamania (Aug 7, 2005)

Okay.  Update Monday night or Tuesday morning.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2005)

I've been really busy lately, so if you're waiting on me, push the game along and NPC me. I should be somewhat regular-ish in a week, but I'm not sure. I'll post when I can, though, which should still be somewhat often.


----------



## Bront (Aug 10, 2005)

Next week I'll be gone for Gencon, FYI.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2005)

Have fun at that!


----------



## megamania (Aug 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I've been really busy lately, so if you're waiting on me, push the game along and NPC me. I should be somewhat regular-ish in a week, but I'm not sure. I'll post when I can, though, which should still be somewhat often.




okay


----------



## megamania (Aug 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Next week I'll be gone for Gencon, FYI.




Lucky bastich.

If you happen to see anything about the Underdark miniatures let me know.  Its not like I would kill your character otherwise  

have fun.  Some day I'll go.  Its just a bit more to go from Vermont than say ...Illinois


----------



## megamania (Aug 13, 2005)

OOG
Out Of Game

CED!  I just prepared for your Epic Level villian.  You-will-not-like-me     


Template and PTC Happy.


----------



## Bront (Aug 14, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Lucky bastich.
> 
> If you happen to see anything about the Underdark miniatures let me know.  Its not like I would kill your character otherwise
> 
> have fun.  Some day I'll go.  Its just a bit more to go from Vermont than say ...Illinois



I think this will be year 16 in a row for me.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 14, 2005)

Oh, c'mon, share some!


----------



## megamania (Aug 14, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think this will be year 16 in a row for me.




rat bastich!


----------



## megamania (Aug 25, 2005)

Wooden Floor Trap  (Sticky Situation Trap)

XP
Kerrick      50
Vander     100
Clang       100
Rash        50
Spike       100
Tamin      100


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 25, 2005)

Levelled!

Aww, no.


----------



## Bront (Aug 25, 2005)

Sweet.

BTW, apparently my father and I determined that that was my 13th or 14th gencon.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 25, 2005)

Baker's dozen?


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 26, 2005)

I'll go ahead and update my character sheet.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 26, 2005)

Yeah, I added the xp too, already.


----------



## megamania (Aug 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Sweet.
> 
> BTW, apparently my father and I determined that that was my 13th or 14th gencon.




Still not right.....    some year.....


----------



## megamania (Aug 27, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Levelled!
> 
> Aww, no.



  heh...funny.....  Not yet


----------



## megamania (Aug 31, 2005)

soon ... next month?


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> soon ... next month?



My friend says he doesn't have the extra time to join, so if you want to recruit 2 more, we should be able to pick up the three new characters once we're back from this jaunt (Which I think should be in a few weeks, so gives them time), and the other 3 can go off to pursue their interests.

We're down to Tamin, Vander, and Spike of the origional 6, good fighting core, but lacking much beyond that and leadership skills.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, Tamin is good for Fighting and Intimidating (I think I'm the only one with a full BAB), and Vander is good for Diplomacy and more social stuff, and Spike is also good for Diplomacy. We can all synergize on Intimidate  So we're hurting for a Rogue and any sort of caster.


----------



## Cedious (Sep 2, 2005)

im having fun playing clang at the moment so i think i will just stick with him for now.
It is fun going away from my favored class every once in a while i guess 
So Clang can somewhat make up for a caster in offensive spells, but we are still hurting on a trap finder.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 2, 2005)

Well, but also on defensive spells and cures. Psions are cool, but limited power selection. I think trap-finding and cures are going to be important in this place.

... Assuming we can find players, we could go back to the town, pick up characters, and come back.


----------



## Cedious (Sep 2, 2005)

im sure we will not have any trouble finding new players, its just getting them to stick around that will proove to be.... difficult


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

Mega, you might want to change the first title to Recruiting 2 more.


----------



## megamania (Sep 6, 2005)

I was considering doing that.  Just deciding on time to announce it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 6, 2005)

Eleventy o'clock?


----------



## megamania (Sep 7, 2005)

The first two completed PCs with a background are in.  


NEXT STOP-  XEN'DRIK


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 7, 2005)

Tossing in my hat!

It'll take a few minutes to read all the previous posts and then generate a character...

Ozmar the Slow Reader


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 7, 2005)

What are you looking for, Ozmar? We're in biggest need of casters (arcane and divine) and a Rogue, although maybe not a 'blow-things-up' caster; however, most anything would be useful.

A Monk would likely be able to do the acrobatic stuff we've been needing, a Rogue would take care of the traps and also the acrobatic stuff, a Bard would help with the support magic, a Wizard would also help in that department, a Sorcerer could be useful, depending on spell selection (obviously), a Cleric or Druid would help in the healing and the support magic... you get the idea. Extra fire-power doesn't hurt either, though.

We have a Warforged Psion, a Warforged Marshal (fighter type), a Human Aristocrat (House Deneith), and a Halfling Fighter. Most of us have ambiguous aspects of our past, all of which have been used to "convince" us to adventure. 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, I started working up a changeling rogue, specializing in disguise and infiltration. Used the racial sub levels for rogue so he's not much good at finding or disabling traps. But now it sounds like you could really use a trapfinder, so maybe I'll adjust him to a standard rogue archetype?

Or maybe a warforged rogue would be better? Reading the first few pages made it sound like intrigue was preferred, but I'm starting to get the sense that you need more "traditional" characters. Which would you prefer? A warforged trapfinder (perhaps an artificer?) or a changeling spy?

Ozmar the Flexible


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 7, 2005)

If you ask me, I'll say make what you enjoy. We kind of need a trapfinder, but we're making do without anyway. At least so far. Our biggest challenges so far have been Balance rolls and huge things that take and deal a lot of damage.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 7, 2005)

Think I might work on the Warforged trapfinder, then... I like the changeling, but I'm feeling a bit less intrigued by him the more I work on him...

(Besides, I like to be useful. 

Ozmar the Indecisive


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 7, 2005)

Seems like an amusing idea, to me.

"A Warforged that's light on his feet?"
"He's hollow. Look at his Int."
"Ooooh...."


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 7, 2005)

What do you think of having the following arcane caster
[sblock]
Randrak Huk'ar
Human Barbarian1/Battle sorcerer (UA)4
Chaotic Good
Str 16
Int 8
Wis 12
Dex 14
Con 14
Cha 15 (+1 at 4th lvl)
age 20

HP 40 (12+4+5+4+5+2x5)
BAB +4
Fort +6(2Barb+1Sor+2Con+1cloack)
Reflex +4(0Barb+1Sor+2Dex+1cloack)
Will +6(0Barb+4Sor+1Wis+1cloack)

AC18 Mithril Chain Shirt+1 5, Dex 2, ring 1            

(MW Greatsword) +8 2d6+4 19-20,x2  
dagger +7 1d4+3 19-20x2
MW Composite longbow (str+3) +7 1d8+3   20 arrow+quiver
Ability fast movement, illiteracy, rage 1/day, spell, ability to cast arcane magic in light armor

skills 
Intimidate +10(8r+2)
Climb +6(3r+3)
swim +4(1r+3)
jump +11(4r+3+4speed)
Listen +5/+7 familiar (4r+1)
Concentration +6(4r+2)
spot +1/+3/+6 (normal/with familiar/in broad day light)

feats Power attack, cleave, Powerfull charge

spell per day, 5/6/3
spell known 5/2/1 
0th level Presditigitation, Mage hand, Message, detect magic, Detect Poison
1st level Ray of Enfeeblement, Expeditious Retreat (swift)CAdv
2nd level WraithStrike(swift)Cadv

Equipment
wand of Magic Weapon (50charges) 
wand of Enlarge Person (50 charge) 
ring of Protection +1
cloack of resistance +1 
2 potion of Bull strength 
1 potion CMW 
3 potion CLW 
---
Backpack 
Lantern Hooded 
4 Oil flask 
Rope Hemp 
4 rations 
2 sunrod 
climber's kit 
spell component pouch 
winter blanket 
Grapplin hook 
flint and steel 

92gp 6sp

Familiar

Nor Var
HAWK
 	Tiny Animal
Hit Dice:	5 (20 hp)
Initiative:	+3
Speed:	10 ft. (2 squares), fly 60 ft. (average)
Armor Class:	19 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +2 natural+2familiar), touch 15, flat-footed 16
Base Attack/Grapple:	+4/–6
Attack:	Talons +9 melee (1d4–2)
Full Attack:	Talons +9 melee (1d4–2)
Space/Reach:	2-1/2 ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks:	—
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision,Alertness, improved evasion, share spells, empathic link, Deliver touch spells
Saves:	Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +6
Abilities:	Str 6, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 7, Wis 14, Cha 6
Skills:	Listen +2, Spot +14
Intimidate +6(8r-2)
Climb +1(3r-2)
swim -1(1r-2)
jump -10(4r-2-12speed)
Concentration +4(4r)

Feats:	Weapon Finesse
Environment:	Temperate forests
Organization:	Solitary or pair
Challenge Rating:	1/3
Advancement:	—
Level Adjustment:	—
These creatures are similar to eagles but slightly smaller: 1 to 2 feet long, with wingspans of 6 feet or less.
Combat
Hawks combine both talons into a single attack.
Skills: Hawks have a +8 racial bonus on Spot checks.



Randrak was born in a small barbarian tribes living nearby the demon waste. Life in that part of the world was difficult but Randrak exceptional physical ability allowed him to survive the first 15 years of his life. Rendrak childhood was fairly typical for a child in the tribe. Of the 12 kids her mother had only 4 survived, him and 3 of his sisters. 

At 13 years old in order to become a men he was sent in the wood with a bow and a greatsword for a year to survive on his own the perils of the region. 

During that year, he fought the elements and various critters. The difficulty of the environement putted his physical limit to the test. Forcing him to go get everything he had inside to survive. The harshness finally unlocked his ability to channel magical energy from inside. 

He first realised that he was gifted when he studied suspect wild berries, something inside told him they were poisonous, so He didn't touch them. He also discovered he was able to lit fire at night by simply pointing it.

He finally returned to his village, greeted by all (Rendrak was always appreciated by all). But the shaman quickly realised that he was able to control magic. Scared that the young new commer would take his place he quickly convinced the rest of the village that Rendrak had made some pacts with some demon he encountered in the waste in exchange for his power. Not very intelligent and trained with words he had no choice but to exile himself. That's how his adventuring life started. 

He left the waste for civilisation. The shock was enormous. Rendrak wasn't prepare for it. There he met a group of adventurer of questionable morality. For a few years he travel and fought with them. 

But last night things turned ugly and his five compagnion were killed when they attacked a dragon heads on. He survived only because he fell in a trap near the entrance. By the time he got out his friend were all in the belly of the beast, He run away. He is now sitting in a tavern alone, completly lost without his friend, drinking a beer. He doesn't know what life will bring him
[/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Seems like an amusing idea, to me.
> 
> "A Warforged that's light on his feet?"
> "He's hollow. Look at his Int."
> "Ooooh...."



You can always go warforged scout.

They're small, -2 to str, wis, cha, +2 dex (Personaly, I think that's a bit rough and I houseruled they get the +2 con bonus as well), otherwise a standard warforged.

In fact, here's my notes on the subject form the WotC site.  They're also in MM3


> warforged scout
> Not all warfoged fit all purposes, and the smaller, more nimble warforged scouts were built for skirmish and stealth, to compliment to the larger models' strength and stamina. Though either less common or less seen than the larger warforged, they are subject to Treaty of Thornhold, which granted warforged their freedom through most of Khorvaire.
> 
> BENEFIT: You are a warforged scout. Warforged scouts possess the following racial traits:
> ...




But yes, our biggest need is for some kind of trap finder, or a healer.  But, make what you think would be interesting.


----------



## megamania (Sep 7, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Seems like an amusing idea, to me.
> 
> "A Warforged that's light on his feet?"
> "He's hollow. Look at his Int."
> "Ooooh...."





now be nice!


----------



## Bront (Sep 7, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> now be nice!



But that's no fun!


----------



## King of Sofa (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi there. I made him in a rush, but i hope he good enough for the party.
Take a look 


[sblock]
Name: Sh quote 

Sex: male, race: changeling, class: rouge, level 4

AL: lawfull/neutral
Hair: white
Eyes:white
Height:1,80 mt
Weight:70 kg
Age:28


str 10 (0)
dex 16 (+3) 
con 10 (0)
int 14 (+2) 
wis 14 (+2) 
cha 10 (0)

HP: 24 (4d6 + 0Con)

AC: 17 (10 + 3 Dex + 3 studded leather + 1 ring of protection)

Saves:
Fortitude: +1 (1+0)
Reflex: +4 (4+3)
Will: +3 (1+2)

Init: +3 (+3 Dex)

Base attack bonus: +3


MW Spear (+4 melee, d8+0 damage, crit x3)
MW Shortbow, Composite (+7 ranged, d6 damage, crit x3, 70ft. range)

Skills: (8 + Int modifier) 
Skill points: 70
Max Rank: 6 
 -----------------------------------------------
Spot (Wis),  6
Balance (Dex), 4
Climb (Str), 3
Craft (Int), (fletching) 6
Disable Device (Int), 6
Escape Artist (Dex), 4
Hide (Dex), 6
Jump (Str), 2
Knowledge (local) (Int), 2
Listen (Wis), 2
Move Silently (Dex), 6
Open Lock (Dex), 6
Search (Int), 6
Sense Motive (Wis), 4
Swim (Str), 2
Use Rope (Dex) 3 
Tumble (Dex), 3
Use Magic Device (Cha), 1


Appraise (Int) 
Bluff (Cha), 
Decipher Script (Int), 
Diplomacy (Cha), 
Disguise (Cha), 
Forgery (Int), 
Gather Information (Cha), 
Intimidate (Cha), 
Perform (Cha), 
Profession (Wis), 

-----------------------------------------------

Feats: 
lvl 1: point blank shot +1 ranged attack within 30 ft (10mt)
lvl 2: x
lvl 3: rapid shot +1 ranged attack each round


Languages: 
Common
Dwarven
Elven
gnome


Equipment:

01 MW Spear +1 attack, medium, 302gp, 1d8, critical x3, 6lb, piercing
02 MW shortbow composite +1 attack, medium, 375 gp, 1d6, critical x3, range 70 ft, 2 lb, piercing
03 climber kitt 80 gp 5 lb 
04 antitoxin x4 = 200 gp
05 arrows (20) 1gp X3=60 arrows= 3gp
06 studded leather, 25 gp, 20 lb
07 backpack , sgp, 2lb
08 case, scroll, 1gp, ½ lb
09 flint and steel, 1gp
10 grapling hook 1gp 4 lb
11 lantern, bullseye 12 gp 3 lb
12 lock, amazing. 150 gp
13 mirror, small steel 10 gp, ½ lb
14 oil x 5= 5 sp = 5lb
15 pole, 10 ft 2sp, 8 lb *
16 rope silk (50 ft), 10 gp, 5 lb
17 signal whistle 8 sp
18 waterskin 1 gp 4 lb
19 alchemist fire (flask) 20 gp x 5 = 100 gp = 5 lb 
20 travelers outfit , 1 gp
21 horse light, 75 gp
22 cure light wounds (potions) x12 = 600 gp
23 scroll acid splash x 10 = 120 gp 50 sp
24 scroll detect poison x4 = 50 gp
25 scroll ghost sound x 10 =120gp 50 sp
26 ring of protection +1 =2,000 gp
27 Belt Pouch 1gp
28 Barkskin +2 (potion) x2 = 300 gp
29 Artisan’s tools, masterwork, 55 gp, 5 lb

= 600 gp


Race: changeling
Racial abilities:
+2 bluff, +2 intimidate, +2 sense motive.
+10 disguise cheks when he uses "change shape"


Class: Rouge
Class features

lvl 1: sneak attack +1d6, trapfinding
lvl 2: evasion
lvl 3: sneak attack +2d6, trap sense +1
lvl 4: uncanny dodge

[/sblock]


----------



## megamania (Sep 7, 2005)

Randrak looks good.  I need to see if I have Battle Mage to look at what it does for your barbarian.  Origin works but Eberron Dragons are not generally conflictive.  I stress generally but as a DM I can say there are dragons out there looking for civilized snacks.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 7, 2005)

I wrote the origin quickly, If you want I can replace dragon by another large beast. 

The battle sorcerer I used is the variant found in Unearthed Arcana. Basically you get D8 hp, ability to cast spell in light armor, Initimidate instead of Bluff as class skill, proficiency with one melee weapon (here irrelevant because of the barbarian level) In exchange for 1 less spell known at each spell level (minimum 1) and 1 spell less per day per level


----------



## megamania (Sep 7, 2005)

Level 5 and a background wanted.

Backgrounds are important to me.  As said earlier, I use them to get PCs involved and as we go I wish to touch on some of backgrounds even further.


Gotta go.  Job #2 becons... :\


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 7, 2005)

Also 3/4 BAB


----------



## megamania (Sep 7, 2005)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> I wrote the origin quickly, If you want I can replace dragon by another large beast.
> 
> The battle sorcerer I used is the variant found in Unearthed Arcana. Basically you get D8 hp, ability to cast spell in light armor, Initimidate instead of Bluff as class skill, proficiency with one melee weapon (here irrelevant because of the barbarian level) In exchange for 1 less spell known at each spell level (minimum 1) and 1 spell less per day per level




The dragon is fine.  In fact it works well.  (insert evil laughter here)  I just wanted to be sure you know a few things about Eberron.

I just only found my Unearthed Arcana and I'll look at today / tonight.  Being WoTC I doubt it will be an issue.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 7, 2005)

I know a little but don't have access to my book.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm being nice! Thankfully, a _player_ doesn't have to be nice to a _character_.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 7, 2005)

OK, I may have missed the boat, but here's the quick-n-dirty on my character: a warforged rogue/artificer. (Youse guys is so fast!  )

[sblock]
*Ghost*
Male-personality Warforged Rogue 3/Artificer 2
Alignment: Neutral

Height: 5’6"
Weight: 250
Skin: Silver with Black Striations
Eyes: Silver
Hair: None
Age: 6

Str: 10 (+0) [10]
Dex: 16 (+3) [16]
Con: 18 (+4) [16, +2 race]
Int: 17 (+3) [16, +1 level]
Wis: 6 (-2) [8, -2 race]
Cha: 6 (-2) [8, -2 race]

Warforged - Living Construct																																		
  immunities: poison, sleep, paralysis, disease, fatigue, nausea, exhaustion, sickening and energy drain; no natural healing of lethal damage, half magical healing; no eat, sleep or breathe; +2 Con, -2 Wis, -2 Cha; comp plating: +2 armor, light fortification (25%); slam: 1d4+Str

Class Abilities: 
sneak +2d6
evasion, uncanny dodge
trapfinding, trap sense
artificer knowledge +5
artisan bonus
disable trap
item creation
Scribe Scroll
Brew Potion

Craft Reserve = 40

Hit Dice: 5d6 + 20
HP: 40
AC: 18 (+3 Dex, +5 Armor)
Armor Check Penalty: -2
Init: +3
Speed: 30ft

Saves
Fortitude: +5 [+1 base, +4 Con]
Reflex: +6 [+3 base, +3 Dex]
Will: +2 [+4 base, -2 Wis]

BAB: +3
MAB: +7 (1d8/19-20, Light Crossbow)

Infusions
Infusions/Day: 4
Infusions:
1: Armor Enhance, Lesser, Energy Alteration, Enhancement Alteration, Identify, Inflict Light Damage, Light, Magic Stone, Magic Vestment, Magic Weapon, Repair Light Damage, Resistance Item, Shield of Faith, Skill Enhancement (+3), Spell Storing Item, Weapon Aug, Personal.

Skills
Appraise: +10 [5 ranks, +3 Int, +2 synergy (Craft - trapmaking)]
Concentration: +9 [5 ranks, +4 Con]
Craft (trapmaking): +11 [8 ranks, +3 Int]
Craft (weapon smithing): +7 [4 ranks, +3 Int]
Disable Device: +13 [8 ranks, +3 Int, +2 mw tools]
Hide: +12 [8 ranks, +3 Dex, +1 darkweave clothes]
Move Silently: +9 [8 ranks, +3 Dex, -2 armor]
Open Lock: +13 [8 ranks, +3 Dex, +2 mw tools]
Search: +13 [8 ranks, +3 Int, +2 synergy (know-arch&engineering)]
Spellcraft: +12 [5 ranks, +3 Int, +4 synergy (UMD and know-arcana)]
Use Magic Device: +10 [8 ranks, -2 Cha, +2 (scrolls - artificer ability), +2 synergy (know-arcana)]
Know (Arcana): +8 [5 ranks, +3 Int]
Know (Arch&Eng): +11 [8 ranks, +3 Int]

Feats:
Mithril Body
Construct Lock

Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Draconic

Equipment:
mw thieve's tools
warforged repair kit
id papers
darkweave explorer's outfit
mw light crossbow
(more to follow...)
------------------------------
Total (11.1#)


*Appearance*: Ghost is a silver-white warforged, with streaks of black obsidian layered in various lines through his mitral plates. He has silvery eyes, and wears a loose-fitting explorer's outfit made of darkweave.   

*Personality*: Ghost is a bit naive and easy to manipulate. He greatly trusts other people, often even in the face of obvious treachery. He is content to follow orders so long as he is able to hone his skills. Nevertheless, he is very intelligent, although he typically assigns his intelligence towards solving mechanical puzzles. He enjoys working with complex devices of all kinds, and loves to disassemble them to see how they work. His skills also allow him to re-assemble devices, and he's become rather good at repairing traps, weapons and warforged. 

*Background*: Ghost was created by House Cannith and designed to be a sapper and infiltrator during the War. He was sold to the Kingdom of Breland, and was used for missions of infiltration and subterfuge. He dug under castles and disabled their gates. He sneaked into fortresses and removed their traps so a strike force could go in. He was sent on rescue operations to liberate allies held as prisoner in various dungeons. He became an expert at breaking into secure locations, and a master of locks and traps of all varieties.

After the war, he was liberated from Breland's service, and found himself without purpose among the towers of Sharn. He was quickly scooped up by a criminal guild that manipulated him into serving their ends. He was productively engaged in liberating money and valuables from "evil doers" among the wealthy in Sharn. Eventually, he ran afoul of the law, and faced an extensive sentence, but his punishment was commuted if he would consent to serving the Brelish government once again.

He went to work for the King's Lanterns, and was trained in certain magical skills to further increase his ability to defeat magical traps and locks. He served several missions successfully, and was for the most part, content to have a purpose in his existence.

Ghost still serves the Brelish Crown, and has little ambition other than to make himself useful by perfecting his abilities.
[/sblock]

So how about it? Can I play? Huh? Can I?

Ozmar the Eager


----------



## King of Sofa (Sep 7, 2005)

I see that i missed one lvl. and i havent time before the weekend to write some good background. I better bow out and wait for another eberron campain to try my luck.

Enjoy!

-the sofa lover-


----------



## megamania (Sep 8, 2005)

Looks like we have our new recruits- Randrak Huk'ar and Ghost.

I'll look for a means to get you folks in as soon as possible.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 8, 2005)

Cool, I will try to finish the last detail before the weekend. 

Another question how much gold to equip our character?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome, guys. 

Lots of Warforged and Humans around, looks like.

And standard gold, I believe. (that'd be 9000)


----------



## Cedious (Sep 9, 2005)

welcome welcome welcome

hows everyone on this wonderful evening?,


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 9, 2005)

SWEET! I will commence to re-reading the past threads so I have some idea of what's going on.

Ozmar the Warforged Trapfinder


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2005)

Starting gold should be in the first post, but I think 9,000 is correct.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 9, 2005)

I updated Randrak, Let me know if I can post it in the rogue gallery.

Also can I take an animal compagnion instead of a familiar ?


----------



## Bront (Sep 9, 2005)

Look in UA, but I believe it's either an optional feat, or an alternate ability that you get at 1/2 level.  In general, an animal companion is much better than a familiar.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 9, 2005)

Yes I remember 1/2 level, ok forget about it, I will take a normal familiar.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 9, 2005)

Wow Rendrak will soon asks advice to his familiar, Next level the Hawk will communicate with him and have the same intelligence as him and 2 pts wisdom more. 

Let me know if my intimidating hawk is ok.


----------



## megamania (Sep 11, 2005)

Wand of Enlarge Person ......oh boy  


At first glance things look correct.

I'll get you guys caught up as quickly as I can and in play.  I need to finish the current dungeon then we should be okay.  I may have you guys plugged in once they leave the cave or once they return to Sharn.  I need to consider it a bit more.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok I added a quiver and 20 arrow and made a small picture of him this morning while the wife and kid were sleeping.


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 11, 2005)

I moved everything to the rogue gallery.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 12, 2005)

OK, I posted Ghost in the RG. I'll be updating/submitting his equipment selections shortly.

Was out over the weekend, but I'm back now.

Ozmar the Returned Player


----------



## megamania (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice drawing.

Would anyone object to my attempting a drawing or two of the group / characters?

I've been known to doodle some and wish to again.


----------



## Bront (Sep 13, 2005)

Go for it.  I requested Vander in the Art Request thread, but that was only a few days ago.  I'm all up for a good drawing if you can manage it.  Best I could do would be a bad stick figure.


----------



## Cedious (Sep 13, 2005)

go ahed andy do your best 
i have seen a couple of your doodles and your good. While your at it do one of Cedious to that would be cool


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 13, 2005)

My character may never be drawn!

Just kiddng.  Just was wonder what you'd think if I said that. Go ahead, have a blast.


----------



## Cedious (Sep 14, 2005)

andy just told me all about the dig bad dragon we have to kill to get out of this place


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Is it anything like Dig Dug?


----------



## megamania (Sep 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Is it anything like Dig Dug?




Only if you eat your veggies


----------



## megamania (Sep 15, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> andy just told me all about the dig bad dragon we have to kill to get out of this place




You forgot to add the many templates I added to the Great Wyrm.  

Just kiddin'  ...or was I?


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> You forgot to add the many templates I added to the Great Wyrm.
> 
> Just kiddin'  ...or was I?



He was a Half-Dragon too?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 15, 2005)

Half-Dragon, Half-Celestial, Half-Golem... he has split personalities.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 15, 2005)

OK, Ghost is posted with all his equipment. I don't think there's anything controversial, but I'm sure you'll want to check it out...

We're ready to go, so I'll keep monitoring this thread to see when and how you want to include him in the on-going adventures.

Ozmar the Ready Gamer


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 15, 2005)

... Why do you have a Ring of Protection +218?!


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... Why do you have a Ring of Protection +218?!




Uhmmm... family heirloom?


----------



## Cedious (Sep 15, 2005)

wow im now part of your family what goodies do i get


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 15, 2005)

Share the wealth!


----------



## megamania (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm going to try to speed up the current dungeon to get the new group together and head to ...Xen' drik!


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 20, 2005)

*bump*

I hadn't received any email notes from this thread, so I re-subscribed. Doesn't look like I missed anything? 

Ozmar the Anxiously Waiting Gamer


----------



## Bront (Sep 20, 2005)

Sorry, I sort of assumed our business was done at the last place once we pulled the ropes up.


----------



## Cedious (Sep 20, 2005)

grrrrr 3 psps left woohoo im a power house waiting to blow somthing up......just please let me rest first


----------



## megamania (Sep 21, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> *bump*
> 
> I hadn't received any email notes from this thread, so I re-subscribed. Doesn't look like I missed anything?
> 
> Ozmar the Anxiously Waiting Gamer




Soon....  especially since I have now seen the Explorer's book....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> grrrrr 3 psps left woohoo im a power house waiting to blow somthing up......just please let me rest first



 Maybe you should be a bit more conservative with those things?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 21, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Soon....  especially since I have now seen the Explorer's book....



 That's a very cool book. I want it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm guessing our marching order is the same right now? So the first person in would be the first person in line?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 21, 2005)

NPC my character. Rita's chasing me out of Houston, so I'll be gone a few days.


----------



## megamania (Sep 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's a very cool book. I want it.




Major DM's tool


----------



## megamania (Sep 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> NPC my character. Rita's chasing me out of Houston, so I'll be gone a few days.




okay.  Hope everything goes well


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for the well-wishing. Houston got lucky and didn't get hit that hard, which is good because we ended up not being able to leave. My neighborhood is basically untouched.

I'll be back on a regular posting schedule by Thursday or Friday, most likely, but I'll try to post some before then too.


----------



## Bront (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to hear from you


----------



## MadMaxim (Sep 27, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Soon....  especially since I have now seen the Explorer's book....



Not to ruin all your fun, megamania, but I got it too and have read through it  It's a great book and I've already put it to good use in my current Eberron campaign. But don't worry, I can seperate my player knowledge from my character knowledge.


----------



## megamania (Sep 28, 2005)

Glad to hear everything was good for you.  It has been a crazy fall so far regarding the weather and the such.


----------



## megamania (Sep 28, 2005)

The funniest thing about the region I looking to with the Explorer's guide is it matches what I had already planned.  I just need to tinker and read it more for ideas.

I can almost hear you scream already.......


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 29, 2005)

Do you love the sound of screaming in the morning?


----------



## megamania (Sep 30, 2005)

It's almost as good as the smell of napalm in the morning.....


----------



## megamania (Sep 30, 2005)

Are the two newest players still here?  Sound off.

Inclusion of you begins soon.  I want to know you are aware and ready.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 30, 2005)

We should have some sort of initiation thing. Make them stand on their heads or something.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 30, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Are the two newest players still here?  Sound off.
> 
> Inclusion of you begins soon.  I want to know you are aware and ready.




Yo!

Ozmar the Lurker


----------



## DarkMaster (Sep 30, 2005)

He He


----------



## megamania (Oct 2, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> We should have some sort of initiation thing. Make them stand on their heads or something.




Maybe their  ...DEATHS?

Seriously they will start very soon.  We have access to the room where Jaskin left behind his bag and goods.  Get out and return home.....  'course- it's rarely that simple.


----------



## Bront (Oct 2, 2005)

But strangely, it may be


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 3, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Maybe their  ...DEATHS?



DUN DUN DUN!!!

So they're not going to appear in some room, tied up upside-down?


----------



## megamania (Oct 3, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> DUN DUN DUN!!!
> 
> So they're not going to appear in some room, tied up upside-down?




Not THIS time.....


----------



## Bront (Oct 5, 2005)

Cool, should we send Rash and Kerrick in as bait? 

BTW, Congrats on page 10   While I've been in a few games that have hit that, there are many that never do.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 5, 2005)

Heck, there are many games that don't get past the first battle. 

My first PbP game was like that, actually.


----------



## Cedious (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah but its not like you have not lost.........3 people allready


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey, the only people that matter are the ones that are here right now.


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

Yup.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 6, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, the only people that matter are the ones that are here right now.




I'm here right now!

Ozmar the Patient Lurker


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 6, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> I'm here right now!
> 
> Ozmar the Patient Lurker



 Yes. Yes you are.

I did say that with the two newest members of our troupe in mind.


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> I'm here right now!
> 
> Ozmar the Patient Lurker



Hopefully this will be less deadly than post graduate work. 

Definately two of the more entertaining death sequences.


----------



## megamania (Oct 9, 2005)

Ozmar and Darkmaster-   welcome.  I have started your introductions to THE CHAOS EFFECT.


----------



## megamania (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, should we send Rash and Kerrick in as bait?
> 
> BTW, Congrats on page 10   While I've been in a few games that have hit that, there are many that never do.





Thankyou but I still feel I can improve this greatly.  There really is a huge difference between PbP and Paper n' Tabletop.  I prefer playing face to face. (I like the faces made when the Beholder appears at level 10)  ((ignore that comment Ced!))

Any thoughts on how to improve the flow?  My second job is slowing down to 3-4 days a week so I may be able to update more regularly.


----------



## megamania (Oct 9, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> Yeah but its not like you have not lost.........3 people allready




Yeah-  looks like we lost Spike's player.

Due to how I used backgrounds, I will try to play Kerrick as his clan is important to the story.   Accidents can (and will eventually) happen to Rash and possibly now Spike.


Good news though-  Ghost and Randrak are joining us.   Just started their trek to involvement with Jaskin and the artifact he seeks.


----------



## megamania (Oct 9, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, the only people that matter are the ones that are here right now.




Big thumbs up to that


----------



## megamania (Oct 9, 2005)

DM testing of the Hide option

[sblock]BOO![/sblock] did it work? [hblock]HIDE[/hblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

spoiler might be what you wanted.

Sblock works.

FYI you can do = with an sblock to get a different descritor

[sblock=This is cool]See?[/sblock]


----------



## megamania (Oct 9, 2005)

so sblock = spoiler

what equals hide

and what other combos are there?


----------



## megamania (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> spoiler might be what you wanted.
> 
> Sblock works.
> 
> ...




you are all over this man!  Instant answering / comments to both PbP and TtT


----------



## megamania (Oct 9, 2005)

crazy!=[sblock]thankyou Bront[/sblock]

[dizzy=sblock] I have crazy computer skills [/sblock]


----------



## megamania (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> spoiler might be what you wanted.
> 
> Sblock works.
> 
> ...




nope.....  until I do a reply and it spells it out for me..... :\ 


[sblock=Your momma!]I hope this works [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

No.

Spoiler used does 



Spoiler



this


.

Sblock used does [sblock]this[/sblock].

the sblock= works like quote=


----------



## megamania (Oct 9, 2005)

Thankyou Bront.    Me and my mad computer skills are going places!


----------



## megamania (Oct 9, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> Spoiler used does
> 
> ...




Think I've got that now.  Last computer class I took was back in 1989.  Shows just a bit.


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

I tought myself basic HTML by disecting internet pages myself back in '95/96.  I'm used to this sort of thing.


----------



## megamania (Oct 9, 2005)

Awesome-  signature works!  Now to update ALL the Storyhours I have and those I'm working on.


----------



## megamania (Oct 9, 2005)

Give me a piece of plastic and can tell you its properties.  Ask how to teach a child and I can help.  Ask about how to draw something and I can help.  Ask me about a computer and I'll find the plug for you.

Sometimes I feel so old......


----------



## Bront (Oct 9, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Sometimes I feel so old......



Maybe its the avatar?


----------



## megamania (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey-   Darksun is great game!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 10, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I tought myself basic HTML by disecting internet pages myself back in '95/96.  I'm used to this sort of thing.



 Although sblock= is a new feature of EN World.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 10, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Ask me about a computer and I'll find the plug for you.
> 
> Sometimes I feel so old......



You can't even find the monitor?


----------



## megamania (Oct 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You can't even find the monitor?





Is that the TV or the Government's spyware?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 10, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Is that the TV or the Government's spyware?



 Since when are the two mutually exclusive?


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 12, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> Hey-   Darksun is great game!




"Yeah, great at getting us into trouble!"

This has been your Star Wars quote of the day, brought to you by Ozmar.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

New guys, there's a post in IC wating for you


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> "Yeah, great at getting us into trouble!"
> 
> This has been your Star Wars quote of the day, brought to you by Ozmar.



 You better give us one every day.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You better give us one every day.



I thought we agreed no hazing?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I thought we agreed no hazing?



 He brought this upon himself.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> He brought this upon himself.



Swirlying warforged isn't any fun anyway.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Swirlying warforged isn't any fun anyway.



 Especially when they short-circuit.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Especially when they short-circuit.



They don't drown and they can't fill it before hand.  So what's the point.  (um, eww, did I type that?)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> They don't drown and they can't fill it before hand.  So what's the point.  (um, eww, did I type that?)



 Wow, remind me not to get on your bad side.


----------



## Bront (Oct 13, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Wow, remind me not to get on your bad side.



Just stay behind me then.    

Wait, that's not right...


----------



## megamania (Oct 13, 2005)

come out come out come out where ever you are......


I may have to work on a lot of "accidents" ....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Cedious, I recommend you format your post in the following way in the future:
[sblock]OOC: 30 power points left.
if friendly he stands and listens but does not say anything.
If hostile and has multiple targets he casts energy missile (fire) at the first thing he sees.
If hostile and only one enemy he casts energy cone at it. (fire)
[sblock=Concealing Amorpha]Concealing Amorpha
Metacreativity (Creation)
Level: Psion/wilder 2, psychic warrior 2
Display: Material; see text
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 0 ft.
Effect: Quasi-real amorphous film centered on you
Duration: 1 min./level (D)
Power Points: 3

Using concealing amorpha, you weave a quasi-real membrane around yourself. You remain visible within the translucent, amorphous enclosure. This distortion grants you concealment (opponents have a 20% miss chance), thanks to the rippling membrane encasing your form. You can pick up or drop objects, easily reaching through the film. Anything you hold is enveloped by the amorpha. Likewise, you can engage in melee, make ranged attacks, and manifest powers without hindrance.[/sblock]
[sblock=Energy Missle]Energy Missile
Psychokinesis [see text]
Level: Kineticist 2
Display: Auditory
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./ level)
Targets: Up to five creatures or objects; no two targets can be more than 15 ft. apart.
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex half or Fortitude half; see text
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 3

Upon manifesting this power, you choose cold, electricity, fire, or sonic. You release a powerful missile of energy of the chosen type at your foe. The missile deals 3d6 points of damage to each creature or object you target, to the maximum of five targets. You cannot hit the same target multiple times with the same manifestation of this power.

Cold: A missile of this energy type deals +1 point of damage per die. The saving throw to reduce damage from a cold missile is a Fortitude save instead of a Reflex save.
Electricity: Manifesting a missile of this energy type provides a +2 bonus to the save DC and a +2 bonus on manifester level checks for the purpose of overcoming power resistance.
Fire: A missile of this energy type deals +1 point of damage per die.
Sonic: A missile of this energy type deals -1 point of damage per die and ignores an object’s hardness.
This power’s subtype is the same as the type of energy you manifest.
Augment: For every additional power point you spend, this power’s damage increases by one die (d6) and its save DC increases by 1.[/sblock]
[sblock=Energy Cone]Energy Cone
Psychokinesis [see text]
Level: Kineticist 3
Display: Auditory
Manifesting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 60 ft.
Area: Cone-shaped spread
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex half or Fortitude half; see text
Power Resistance: Yes
Power Points: 5

Upon manifesting this power, you choose cold, electricity, fire, or sonic. You create a cone of energy of the chosen type, extending outward from your hand, that deals 5d6 points of damage to every creature or object within the area.

Cold: A cone of this energy type deals +1 point of damage per die. The saving throw to reduce damage from a cold cone is a Fortitude save instead of a Reflex save.
Electricity: Manifesting a cone of this energy type provides a +2 bonus to the save DC and a +2 bonus on manifester level checks for the purpose of overcoming power resistance.
Fire: A cone of this energy type deals +1 point of damage per die.
Sonic: A cone of this energy type deals -1 point of damage per die and ignores an object’s hardness.
This power’s subtype is the same as the type of energy you manifest.
Augment: For every additional power point you spend, this power’s damage increases by one die (d6). For each extra two dice of damage, this power’s save DC increases by 1.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## megamania (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm curious if anyone will guess what you are about to face.


----------



## Bront (Oct 17, 2005)

Our horses?    

Ozmar seems to have gone MIA for a bit, may have just been gone a week.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 17, 2005)

Smurfs?

The ghosts of Christmas Past, Present, and Future?


----------



## Cedious (Oct 18, 2005)

smurfs mmmmm would be funny... i think we will face angry beavers....yeah yeah yeah maybee even a couple of angry beaver riding smurfs    maybee a whole pack of angry beaver riding smurfs with levels in barbarian  :\ 

OR maybee its the dreaded war squirrels.... ohhhhh if my warforged could doodoo i think he might just do that


----------



## Cedious (Oct 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Cedious, I recommend you format your post in the following way in the future:
> [sblock]OOC: 30 power points left.
> if friendly he stands and listens but does not say anything.
> If hostile and has multiple targets he casts energy missile (fire) at the first thing he sees.
> ...




sure thing, i can do that, I post at work so im somtimes in a hurry


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 18, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> sure thing, i can do that, I post at work so im somtimes in a hurry



 I just thought it might be easier for you and for mega to read. It's not for me, just an idea.


----------



## Cedious (Nov 8, 2005)

*UPDATE* 

Mega has lost his internet and phone  
someone please tell him to pay his bill on time... anyway he said he will be back thursday or friday.


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

That sucks 

At least he's ok.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That sucks
> 
> At least he's ok.



 /me seconded

Life gets in the way sometimes, and that's understandable. As long as people are okay.


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

FYI - Ozmar is dealing with new job issues, but intends to be around more, hopefully soon.  Just was exchanging e-mails with him.


----------



## Cedious (Nov 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> FYI - Ozmar is dealing with new job issues, but intends to be around more, hopefully soon.  Just was exchanging e-mails with him.





Thanks for the update i will pass the info onto mega (andy) 
If andy is out for any longer then that i will write up what is going on with our char's for him, i have a little bit more freedom to read and reply then what he does


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 10, 2005)

If so, remember to "accidentally" give everyone 10000xp and make all the baddies die.


----------



## MadMaxim (Nov 11, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> *UPDATE*
> 
> Mega has lost his internet and phone
> someone please tell him to pay his bill on time... anyway he said he will be back thursday or friday.



Ah, that explains the lack of updates.


----------



## Cedious (Nov 12, 2005)

Well its friday and mega still not have phone   

i think he said somthing about the banks being closed for some holiday and the phone company could not cash his check or somthing  like that i don't know was not really paying attention.


----------



## Cedious (Nov 12, 2005)

+10,000 exp to everyone just for sticking around


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> Well its friday and mega still not have phone
> 
> i think he said somthing about the banks being closed for some holiday and the phone company could not cash his check or somthing  like that i don't know was not really paying attention.



Working for a bank, that is indeed the case.

So why am I at work early?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 12, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> +10,000 exp to everyone just for sticking around



 You need to do writeups for Mega more often.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> +10,000 exp to everyone just for sticking around



Sweet, more dragonmark goodness


----------



## megamania (Nov 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> If so, remember to "accidentally" give everyone 10000xp and make all the baddies die.




10,000 XP!  Can't kill the undead.  Drop in a Demilich, lose 8 levels....so sorry all dead.

I'm back.  Official update tonight or Thursday.  Darn hiliday messed with my getting up and running.   Dang it! I had to work TWO jobs.  The least banks could do is work a few hours.


----------



## megamania (Nov 15, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> +10,000 exp to everyone just for sticking around




TWO T'liz and a demilich for you.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 15, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> 10,000 XP!  Can't kill the undead.  Drop in a Demilich, lose 8 levels....so sorry all dead.
> 
> I'm back.  Official update tonight or Thursday.  Darn hiliday messed with my getting up and running.   Dang it! I had to work TWO jobs.  The least banks could do is work a few hours.



 I'm innocent!

How is the next holiday going to affect you?


----------



## Bront (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome back


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Welcome back



 That too.

I'm still innocent!


----------



## Cedious (Nov 15, 2005)

LOL why is it i get in more trouble then the person who suggested it (mentioning no names)

*crys in a sobbing lump on the floor*

Ahhh never mind mega just wants to see a nice rogue in this party anyway


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 16, 2005)

Because you should know better!


----------



## Cedious (Nov 16, 2005)

whaaaa thats really not fair. 
Mega knows how i do things he should have anticipated what i was going to say and told me not to! 
If anything he should be to blame not us! he was the one who forgot to pay his bills!
BLAME MEGA BLAME MEGA!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 16, 2005)

What, are you _trying_ to get killed?


----------



## Cedious (Nov 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What, are you _trying_ to get killed?





allways, i love it when mega tries to kill my players, or at least hinder there progress and then i get out of it either from luck or me knowing somthing is up.


----------



## megamania (Nov 17, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm innocent!
> 
> How is the next holiday going to affect you?




I gave Santa and his elves all helms of reverse alignment.   Evil DMs get goodies now.


----------



## megamania (Nov 17, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> LOL why is it i get in more trouble then the person who suggested it (mentioning no names)
> 
> *crys in a sobbing lump on the floor*
> 
> Ahhh never mind mega just wants to see a nice rogue in this party anyway




so long as he is not Cedious, a relative of Cedious or at least the stats are done by 32 pt system!


----------



## megamania (Nov 17, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> whaaaa thats really not fair.
> Mega knows how i do things he should have anticipated what i was going to say and told me not to!
> If anything he should be to blame not us! he was the one who forgot to pay his bills!
> BLAME MEGA BLAME MEGA!




hummmm.... cleric demilich -  follower of Loviatar.


----------



## megamania (Nov 17, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> allways, i love it when mega tries to kill my players, or at least hinder there progress and then i get out of it either from luck or me knowing somthing is up.




You know   ....I should suggest to Bill that when you run into the remains of Boddynoc that I remind him how you sat out that battle.  The same battle he was killed in along with two others.


----------



## Cedious (Nov 18, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> You know   ....I should suggest to Bill that when you run into the remains of Boddynoc that I remind him how you sat out that battle.  The same battle he was killed in along with two others.





bah, humbug... thats really unfair WHO was the one who turned them evil anyway? *cough you cough*

yeah thats what i thought!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 18, 2005)

Cedious said:
			
		

> allways, i love it when mega tries to kill my players, or at least hinder there progress and then i get out of it either from luck or me knowing somthing is up.



 If he _tried_ to kill your characters, they'd be dead many times over.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 18, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> I gave Santa and his elves all helms of reverse alignment.   Evil DMs get goodies now.



 I thought evil DMs got goodies regardless.


----------



## megamania (Nov 20, 2005)

Satan Claws is making his list and checking it twice.....


----------



## megamania (Nov 22, 2005)

Anyone ever think they have encountered our current adversaries?  Just wondering if my depiction seems accurate if so.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 22, 2005)

I have no clue what they are. If I had to guess... bugbears? I'm really not sure, though.


----------



## megamania (Dec 6, 2005)

Big Foot

Yeti

Saquatch

Skunkfoot

Old man of the Forest

So many names they go by.....

15 years ago I had a very real possible encounter.  I know what the fear effect feels like.  sheesh.


----------

